# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?

## firepong

REMINDER. IF THE PROFILE DIDN'T COME WITH A DATA FILE BUT ONE IS NEEDED, PLEASE UPGRADE THE PROFILE THROUGH PQROTATION TO GET THE DATA FILE.

Ok, thought I would post up my profiles here.

-- Feral (Cat) DPS: --
Change-log (2.1.5):
Mangle will only hit targets that are in front of you (Most of the Time)
Code added to only Mangle on Ultraxion and Ragnaros to shave those few seconds off when having to Cast Shred to get the "Not Behind Target" message.Code added to use Orc and Tauren Racial's for added DPS (Sorry, all the other classes Racial's don't do anything for DPS, so they aren't getting added).Will also use Engineering Gloves as well as Trinkets when Berserk is active (Most DPS increase. Possible for Bloodlust, but only if berserk is active as well)Vermin's Bite will also be used (Add the Potions Spell Somewhere right under Berserk in Rotation Editor) when Berserk is active and you have Potions in your bag.Tries to keep Savage Roar up as much as possible without loosing Rip (Not to Great on fights where you move a lot, but still gets 90%+)Also keeps Rake up since it is also in your top 4-5 damage abilities (At least it is in my log's)

To-Do:
-Maybe More?

Setup:
-After Downloading the Profile, go into Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select My Profile (FireKitteh) > Click "Download Update".
-Link is out-dated, why you have to do the above.

LINK: http://firepong.kicks-ass.org/svn/PQR/



-- EXTRA --

If anyone needs to know how to update a rotation, its like this:
1. Rotation Editor
2. Select Class
3. Select Profile
4. Click Button that Says "Download Update"

----------


## zahremar

hi
where is data file?(shaman enhanc)
ty

----------


## firepong

> hi
> where is data file?(shaman enhanc)
> ty


Update the profile through PQRotation. That will get you the DATA file that is needed. There has also been now changes to the Profile since that rar file was uploaded, so you would still need to update anyways to get those files.

From the Desk of Future Sailor Firepong  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

so firepong do you have a blank templete to use with HB to where I can say make my dk and sherons profiles work if i was to tweak them?? 
I know I can get hb to work with pqr as long as I do the targeting but how did you get hb to do the targeting/movement and get pqr rotation to fire off all by itself?

----------


## firepong

New profile uploaded. My Warrior PQRotation/HonorBuddy Combo is almost complete, ony about 25% more to go before it is done. Read notes above for change-log.




> so firepong do you have a blank templete to use with HB to where I can say make my dk and sherons profiles work if i was to tweak them?? 
> I know I can get hb to work with pqr as long as I do the targeting but how did you get hb to do the targeting/movement and get pqr rotation to fire off all by itself?


For this, you have ot make sure to read what are in the Classes CC before removing things. Make sure to leave:


```
Movement.CreateMoveToTargetBehavior(true, 35f)))
```

or


```
Safers.EnsureTarget(),
 Movement.CreateMoveToLosBehavior(),
Movement.CreateFaceTargetBehavior(),
```

Do not remove these behaviors from the rotation's if you are editing them. There is also a blank template on the HonorBuddy site somewhere. Can't remember exactly where it is.

----------


## jimbo677

Excellent work, tried the druid levelling profile and loved it. Only thing i noticed is it would not pop defensive and offensive cds. Im assuming the feral bear levelling profile is not released yet as i could not find one in the download. 

Keep up the good work

----------


## chipeat

Firepong,

Thank you for your efforts in modifying and creating these profiles. 

I've done a bit of testing today and compared the DPS of Blinds 'Enhancement (w/o T13_4p)' with your most recent profile 'Raid Ready - Enhance' and have noticed a few issues.

There's a 5k dps difference between your profile and Blinds, with Blinds coming out ahead. One thing I noticed was the addition of Lava Burst in your rotation. I'm not sure if this was intentional, but removing it from the rotation increased dps by 3k, closing the gap between the two profiles to 2k. 

The other problem is when trying to use Left Control to cast Healing Rain it generates an Lua Error (I am not using any addons). Heres the error:



```
Message: [string "local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(73920) ..."]:9: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 08/12/12 00:24:57
Count: 40
Stack: [string "local _,lcd =  GetSpellCooldown(73920) ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: _ = 0
lcd = 0
Spell = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
endTime = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```

Again, I appreciate your efforts with regards to improving and creating these profiles. Please let me know if you need any more info.

-C

----------


## firepong

> Firepong,
> 
> Thank you for your efforts in modifying and creating these profiles. 
> 
> I've done a bit of testing today and compared the DPS of Blinds 'Enhancement (w/o T13_4p)' with your most recent profile 'Raid Ready - Enhance' and have noticed a few issues.
> 
> There's a 5k dps difference between your profile and Blinds, with Blinds coming out ahead. One thing I noticed was the addition of Lava Burst in your rotation. I'm not sure if this was intentional, but removing it from the rotation increased dps by 3k, closing the gap between the two profiles to 2k. 
> 
> The other problem is when trying to use Left Control to cast Healing Rain it generates an Lua Error (I am not using any addons). Heres the error:
> ...


Update has been pushed and it should be fixed.

As for the DPS and Lava Burst, it was mainly for a filler when everything else is off cooldown. In my gear and 398 iLVL, I actually noticed a DPS increase using it. It shouldn't be able to make a 5k DPS difference, b ut hey, to everyones gear there own. The way enhance shamans usually go is that they pull good DPS in any gear, with better gear giving a DPS increase, just not as much the more you go up. Same can be said for feral druids and their gear. Unless they can get better weapons as they progress, their DPS will not jump up exponentially.

If it means anything, I've got a 403 and 416 no'kolad on my shaman, so that might be whats helping me if you don't have them.

----------


## chipeat

> Update has been pushed and it should be fixed.
> 
> As for the DPS and Lava Burst, it was mainly for a filler when everything else is off cooldown. In my gear and 398 iLVL, I actually noticed a DPS increase using it. It shouldn't be able to make a 5k DPS difference, b ut hey, to everyones gear there own. The way enhance shamans usually go is that they pull good DPS in any gear, with better gear giving a DPS increase, just not as much the more you go up. Same can be said for feral druids and their gear. Unless they can get better weapons as they progress, their DPS will not jump up exponentially.
> 
> If it means anything, I've got a 403 and 416 no'kolad on my shaman, so that might be whats helping me if you don't have them.


Thank you for updating the profile. Can you tell me where I can get the updated version? I can't seem to locate it on your Google code side through downloading an update through PQR.

Thank you!

----------


## firepong

> Thank you for updating the profile. Can you tell me where I can get the updated version? I can't seem to locate it on your Google code side through downloading an update through PQR.
> 
> Thank you!


Look in my first post at the very bottom under EXTRA. That will explain how to update my profiles through PQRotation.

----------


## cukiemunster

firepong, will you be releasing an updated Feral DPS profile for the pre-MoP changes? 5.0.4 I believe. Or will your MoP profiles themselves work for this?

----------


## firepong

> firepong, will you be releasing an updated Feral DPS profile for the pre-MoP changes? 5.0.4 I believe. Or will your MoP profiles themselves work for this?


Yeah, 1 will be released sooner or later. All depends on how soon I can get the pre-patch downloaded. Seeing as how I have limited bandwidth, it will be whenever I can after the 28th.

----------


## cukiemunster

Aight. I may have to excuse myself from raid that night. Guild is still running H DS and there is a raid planned for that night. There's no way that I could manually play anywhere near as good as your profile does lol.

----------


## Gabbz

> Yeah, 1 will be released sooner or later. All depends on how soon I can get the pre-patch downloaded. Seeing as how I have limited bandwidth, it will be whenever I can after the 28th.


The patch should already be downloading in the background so you should have it in place already when it hits live 28th?

----------


## tatakau

Stormstrike is not working for me

----------


## firepong

> Stormstrike is not working for me


Set Skip Unknown to false, put 0 in SpellID and replace return true with CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(17364)))

----------


## Gabbz

> P.S.S Let me know if it decides to spam Faerie Fire at any point as I just did a quick code for it. It's not checking if there is any other Debuff like it on the target, so it could spam it in a situation where there's more feral druids in the group. For example, in a 25man LFR where its more common to have more than 1 of the same class and group that puts the same Debuff on the target, but under a different type of spell.


You should not look for FF debuff on target but rather Weakened Armor, spellid 113746. The FF debuffs is just the non stealth thingy, It is the same debuff regardless class the only thing is that we need to check if its 3 stacks since some only add one stack.

----------


## firepong

> You should not look for FF debuff on target but rather Weakened Armor, spellid 113746. The FF debuffs is just the non stealth thingy, It is the same debuff regardless class the only thing is that we need to check if its 3 stacks since some only add one stack.


Ye, I already had it looking for that, but had the "Player" absolute tag in there. I have since removed the absolute tag and changed it around a little bit.

----------


## Gnyu

Hi FirePong, 

I use your Uptades for Cat dps Updated Feral DPS Profile -----> http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...2.rar&can=2&q=

and msg Ig => 

Updated Feral DPS Profile -----> http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...2.rar&can=2&q=


Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 08/30/12 12:27:30
Count: 306
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil

----------


## tatakau

> Set Skip Unknown to false, put 0 in SpellID and replace return true with CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(17364)))


Its working now Ty for ur work dude  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

If I can get a few of you guys that are using my profile to do something that would be great. Can I get you to Focus either yourself or the talk while in a instance and tell me how Mangle/Shred does. If it stops casting them or whatever. If you do do this, go in front of the boss to see how mangle works and go beind the boss to see how shred works. Want to know if it works great or if I might have a few problems.

Again, last time I will say this. Update the firekitteh profile through PQRotation Rotation Editor or you will still have the old profile.

EDIT* I'll also try changing all of the return true's in my profile to CastSpellByName() as I know CastSpellByID() does seem to freeze up the game client. I actually had it done to me a few times as well.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.2.2 Posted. Mostly a cosmetic change on how spells are cast to hopefully fix the freezing bug.

----------


## Gnyu

hi i update the cycle perfectly and msg ig =>

sage: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 21:47:53
Count: 241
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "--Variables ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 295
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## firepong

Any other info besides that error? Have you went through PQRotation Rotation Editor and updated to 1.2.2?

Here's what I recommend:

TAKE ALL spells out of the rotation and add them back 1 at a time. When you start getting the error, write that down and take it back out. Then start back and add all the other spells back in. If I know what spell is causing it, I'll be able to help more with the problem.

I've tested the profile, 3 times today, and it shit out no error's. I've got a couple tells as well that said its performing great, no error's. I need to know what spell gives you the error's, so do what I said above please. 

P.S. Is you client English or something else?
P.S.S Just to let you know, I don't use PQR_GetSpellID, so it could possibly be one of your other profiles that you had started up before you started mine up. I can say I've seen that same exact error on Gabbz profile, but your the only one that's posted saying it's on mine out of the numerous people that have downloaded mine.

----------


## cukiemunster

Is it safe to use glyph of shred with your profiles? I know it is causing issues with Gabbz

----------


## Gnyu

Yes updated to 1.2.2
My Client is French.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 22:43:39
Count: 44
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'


I'm switch Client Us for test.
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "--Variables ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 295
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## Gnyu

> Is it safe to use glyph of shred with your profiles? I know it is causing issues with Gabbz


Ty I test..

----------


## Gnyu

Client Eng
Glyph => Shred, Savagery and Rebirth

Message: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:541: script ran too long
Time: 08/30/12 22:49:39
Count: 1
Stack: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:541: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
[C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: message = "[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])"
keepHidden = nil
stack = "[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
"
messageStack = "[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
"
index = 1
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = ScriptErrorsFrame {
0 = <userdata>
messages = <table> {
}
close = <unnamed> {
}
previous = <unnamed> {
}
indexLabel = <unnamed> {
}
index = 1
locals = <table> {
}
title = <unnamed> {
}
times = <table> {
}

And 

Message: Interface\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:500: attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'cursorOffset' (a nil value)
Time: 08/30/12 22:49:39
Count: 1
Stack: Interface\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:500: in function `ScrollingEdit_OnUpdate'
Interface\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:477: in function `ScrollingEdit_OnTextChanged'
...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:579: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_Update'
...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:543: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
[C]: in function `Show'
...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:541: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
[C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: self = ScriptErrorsFrameScrollFrameText {
0 = <userdata>
text = "Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 08/30/12 22:49:38
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Avoid sudden death on Ultraxion ..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil
"
handleCursorChange = true
}
elapsed = 0
scrollFrame = ScriptErrorsFrameScrollFrame {
ScrollBar = ScriptErrorsFrameScrollFrameScrollBar {
}
offset = 0
0 = <userdata>
}
height = 194.00001053163
range = 0
scroll = 0
size = 194.00001053163
cursorOffset = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = ScriptErrorsFrameScrollFrame {
ScrollBar = ScriptErrorsFrameScrollFrameScrollBar {
}
offset = 0
0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on field 'cursorOffset' (a nil value)"

----------


## firepong

> Is it safe to use glyph of shred with your profiles? I know it is causing issues with Gabbz


I'm not sure, I've got it glyphed, but I don't have any checks what-so-ever in there to cast Savage Roar or anything at 1 stack. It's still like it was in 4.3.4. Cast it if you don't have Savage Roar. If your under like 5 sec or whatever had have 3 Combo's cast it, if your under 3 sec left, no matter what, cast it.

Turn ALL ADDONS off and post that again for my Gnyu  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gnyu

Good news  :Smile:  

I deleted Tiger's Fury in Ability Editor and no msg error lua.

I have just error if I use Tiger fury because of the talent 30 Nature Swiftness  :Smile: 

PS: Buff name Clearcasting
PSS: Odd when I use the fate Tiger Fury I have lua errors. 
I removed the talent Nature Swiftness

----------


## firepong

> Good news  
> 
> I deleted Tiger's Fury in Ability Editor and no msg error lua.
> 
> I have just error if I use Tiger fury because of the talent 30 Nature Swiftness 
> 
> PS: Buff name Clearcasting


I'll look into that real quick. That's a crazy bug O.o

STAY TUNED!!!

Other than that, does the rotation run smoothly?

----------


## Gabbz

> I'm not sure, I've got it glyphed, but I don't have any checks what-so-ever in there to cast Savage Roar or anything at 1 stack. It's still like it was in 4.3.4. Cast it if you don't have Savage Roar. If your under like 5 sec or whatever had have 3 Combo's cast it, if your under 3 sec left, no matter what, cast it.
> 
> Turn ALL ADDONS off and post that again for my Gnyu


Glyph of Shred is not doing anything for Savage Roar but rather if u have it then u can attack from the front during Tigers Fury. The error above is the same i get when i use the glyph in my rotation. Also just tested yours latest and i get an error as well. It happens during Tigers Fury and i think it is due to that the glyph changes the spellid of Shred.

----------


## Gnyu

Fp: Not that does not function when we launch Berseker or Tiger fury

Hi Gabbz, I deleted Glyph of Shred and walk profiles perfectly : )ty for info

----------


## cukiemunster

> I'm not sure, I've got it glyphed, but I don't have any checks what-so-ever in there to cast Savage Roar or anything at 1 stack. It's still like it was in 4.3.4. Cast it if you don't have Savage Roar. If your under like 5 sec or whatever had have 3 Combo's cast it, if your under 3 sec left, no matter what, cast it.
> 
> Turn ALL ADDONS off and post that again for my Gnyu


Does your profile make use of the Shred glyph, using Shred on fights like Ultraxion when it is possible? or does it only mangle?

----------


## firepong

> Does your profile make use of the Shred glyph, using Shred on fights like Ultraxion when it is possible? or does it only mangle?


Mine doesn't. But I'll see what I can do about adding it in. Give me a few, like a hour or so. I didn't know about Glyph of Shred at all.

----------


## Gabbz

So tested it out, using Glyph of Shred will "morph" the normal 5221 into 114236. Shred! - Spell - World of Warcraft is the link to wowhead.

----------


## cukiemunster

U da man!!

----------


## firepong

Version 1.3 Uploaded. Now supports both Glyph of Shred and Glyph of Savagery. If you do not have these glyphs, then the rotation will still work just as good as what it was before.

Try it out and let me know how it works out  :Embarrassment:

----------


## firepong

Forgot to update the Data file. Give me a sec to finish it all back up and we will be good to go.

----------


## firepong

Data File uploaded. All should be good now.

----------


## cukiemunster

I would like to request the ability for SR to not be cast if Rip is not on the boss, I had this during 4.3.4, but I dont understand how to add this into the new SR code.

----------


## firepong

> I would like to request the ability for SR to not be cast if Rip is not on the boss, I had this during 4.3.4, but I dont understand how to add this into the new SR code.


Does the latest version, 1.3 work for you? and I can add that in real quick. Just give me a few.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.3.1 uploaded. Actually did have a error in Savage Roar after looking it over that produced when no Savage Roar was on the player.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Does the latest version, 1.3 work for you? and I can add that in real quick. Just give me a few.


Just ran DS using 1.3, and is it just me, or does the initial Rip not get cast correctly? I had 5 CP for about 10 seconds before it cast Rip, just spamming Shred the whole time it looked like.

----------


## firepong

> Just ran DS using 1.3, and is it just me, or does the initial Rip not get cast correctly? I had 5 CP for about 10 seconds before it cast Rip, just spamming Shred the whole time it looked like.


I noticed this as well. For some reason, even though I have a check in there for not casting if you have 5CP, it still wants to cast it x.x

----------


## Gnyu

> Version 1.3.1 uploaded. Actually did have a error in Savage Roar after looking it over that produced when no Savage Roar was on the player.


Thank you for your work

----------


## Gabbz

> would like to request the ability for SR to not be cast if Rip is not on the boss,


That is a bad idea. That was how it was done in 4.X since SavageRoar only affected white attacks. But in 5 its gives Rip 30% more damage. SavageRoar is prio, always have it up. So its the other way around. Do not cast Rake or Rip unless SavageRoar.

Thanks for solving the Shred issue Fire, will have a look how you fixed it.

----------


## firepong

> That is a bad idea. That was how it was done in 4.X since SavageRoar only affected white attacks. But in 5 its gives Rip 30% more damage. SavageRoar is prio, always have it up. So its the other way around. Do not cast Rake or Rip unless SavageRoar.
> 
> Thanks for solving the Shred issue Fire, will have a look how you fixed it.


Savage Roar still only affects white damage only. They removed where it was affecting Rip after they found out is was to OP.

----------


## Gabbz

> Savage Roar still only affects white damage only. They removed where it was affecting Rip after they found out is was to OP.


Are you sure? Just tested a rip with and without SavageRoar and its differs 9x to 12x for me at least.

----------


## firepong

> Are you sure? Just tested a rip with and without SavageRoar and its differs 9x to 12x for me at least.


I see how they worded it now. It now increases ALL Feral damage by 30% (sine all Feral moves are physical). I'm going to have to re-work my profile now C.c

----------


## firepong

Ok, new update pushed, version 1.3.2. Changed it around, made it to where Savage Roar will have the most uptime. Works best with Glyph of Savagery, but again, can still be used without it, just not the best Savage Roar uptime.

----------


## Gabbz

Did you forget to add Berserk back into rotation? Dont use it for me at least.
"And i think something broke since u did alot of more damage before the change but that could be that i just added berserk on the wrong place."

Ignore my last post, did to much testing so my staff broke  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Did you forget to add Berserk back into rotation? Dont use it for me at least.
> And i think something broke since u did alot of more damage before the change but that could be that i just added berserk on the wrong place.


Yeah, right now, it's left out but can be added back in. I just have it taken out because I like using my cooldowns whenever and since it blows EVERYTHING when berserk is active. Again, my choice lol. Just go into Rotation Editor and add it back in. Remind you, you will probably have to do this for every release cause I probably won't remember to add it back in lol.

----------


## firepong

> t be best to not post the


What? :confused: You trying to give someone viruses with those invisible links or something? (quote his post and you will see what I mean by this)

----------


## Mistermakey

KittyAoE Rota= Swipe und Tigers Fury . But why is not Thrash to this Rota?

----------


## firepong

> KittyAoE Rota= Swipe und Tigers Fury . But why is not Thrash to this Rota?


Because I haven't messed with AE, at all. Only thing I did, was change spellID's and that's it <>.<>

----------


## Mistermakey

local Thrash = UnitDebuffID("target", 106830)

if PlayerEnergy > 40 and not Thrash then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830))) -- Thrash
return true
end



Copy from GabbzFeral Ability Editor

----------


## firepong

> local Thrash = UnitDebuffID("target", 106830)
> 
> if PlayerEnergy > 40 and not Thrash then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830))) -- Thrash
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> 
> Copy from GabbzFeral Ability Editor


Again, add it to the rotation if you want, I haven't touched AE and at the moment, not going to.

----------


## cukiemunster

Still shredding with 5 CP with newest version. During Berserk it spams Shred the whole time, and nothing else. I have to cancel the profile to use a finishing move, even spamming the button for it wont work, the profile is too fast lol.

----------


## firepong

> Still shredding with 5 CP with newest version. During Berserk it spams Shred the whole time, and nothing else. I have to cancel the profile to use a finishing move, even spamming the button for it wont work, the profile is too fast lol.


It's finally fixed in this version. The last one that was uploaded didn't have it in it. Noticed it today when making changes to this newer version.

Version 1.3.4 of my Feral DPS Rotation has been uploaded. More slice of life changes to the rotation. Minor changes here and there, all the good stuff. Should pull a couple hundred more DPS depending on the gear the person is wearing. Again, it's not much, but I did notice a small DPS increase.

Also, the latest version, weirdly enough, has stopped Savage Roar uptime from showing up on Buff Up-time in Skada. Then again, this could just be my problem. Not sure.

Anyways, when some of you guys get a chance, report back for me on how it performs. If it's up to you guys expectation's, it will be my last major release till Mists comes out.

----------


## firepong

Also, has anyone cared to try out my Smart Mangle/Shred Code? By either Focusing yourself or the tank? Yourself from my test has worked almost 100%, but I haven't had but a couple chances to test out on a tank in a Raid situation.

Also, I'll have a fully working AE rotation either later tonight or tomorrow. I believe all it does right now is what it normally does, but I'm going to add in Ferocious Bite to it to spend the Combo Points since Swipe now generates CP on your target.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Also, has anyone cared to try out my Smart Mangle/Shred Code? By either Focusing yourself or the tank? Yourself from my test has worked almost 100%, but I haven't had but a couple chances to test out on a tank in a Raid situation.
> 
> Also, I'll have a fully working AE rotation either later tonight or tomorrow. I believe all it does right now is what it normally does, but I'm going to add in Ferocious Bite to it to spend the Combo Points since Swipe now generates CP on your target.


I have not tried focusing anyone. What does this do differently than the normal rotation? I will give it a try, but just curious what it is I should be looking for.

----------


## firepong

> I have not tried focusing anyone. What does this do differently than the normal rotation? I will give it a try, but just curious what it is I should be looking for.


When your in front of the target, it should auto mangle and when ur behind the target, it should auto shred. Just a smarter way of doing it instead of setting it to a per boss basis like I was doing with my 4.3.4 profile.

From what I have observed with the Object manager, the facing of a target should auto update now, no matter waht. Before, it would only update for a enemy NPC if the NPC was moved by the tank. Now, its always accurate from my own testing. Was needing more feedback though from other people.

If it's fully working all the time, I'm tempted to implement it for both my mangle and shred code and remove all the bloat.

----------


## cukiemunster

Photo Album - Imgur 
Some recount info from your newest version. This is on target dummy only, self buffed.It seems to have fixed the shredding issue. I will run LFR at some point this weekend to give the focus method a try. Overall, I am quite pleased with how it is working atm. I missed this weeks guild run, so I am anxious to see how this stacks up against the guilds new dps =P


PS, wish I could +rep you more, but need to spread the love apparently...

----------


## MikeWarren419

Anyone have an updated Boomkin one yet?

----------


## firepong

Gabbz has one.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Fire! Are you planning on making a Guardian-profile? Since I've used your past profiles with great success Im curious! +rep for your work

----------


## firepong

Not 100% sure, if Gabbz gets one done and it works good, I'll just leave it at that. There's really only 2 ways to play feral right now and that's to either keep Savage Defense up as much as possible sacrificing a little threat because of a lot of incoming damage or pull the most DPS/Threat when not much incoming damage, which is how it looks on his profile right now. And since BearCat isn't happening anymore, there's just no point lol.

----------


## Mistermakey

A Problem.
Wenn i use Incarnation why make the PQR Shred? I make more DPS in thys Phase with Revage! 
30 Sek Incarnation an Revage make more Dps as Shred! Or not?

----------


## cukiemunster

I just ran LFR last night, and it still seems to have issues spamming Shred with Berserk up, and this was with myself focused. I have to stop the profile for a second and cast Rip manually. Only seems to be affected with Berserk up, handles Shred normally otherwise that I have noticed.

----------


## firepong

> A Problem.
> Wenn i use Incarnation why make the PQR Shred? I make more DPS in thys Phase with Revage! 
> 30 Sek Incarnation an Revage make more Dps as Shred! Or not?


I can say this right now. This is wrong, there's no way I have it coded right now with it spamming Shred if you have Incarnation OR berserk up. This is true if the spell is known. If you don't know the talent, then it will shred, but it will not shred with incarnation up. It mught have shred Highlighted, but it IS NOT casting it. It's just a visual bug.




> I just ran LFR last night, and it still seems to have issues spamming Shred with Berserk up, and this was with myself focused. I have to stop the profile for a second and cast Rip manually. Only seems to be affected with Berserk up, handles Shred normally otherwise that I have noticed.


Yeah, as far as I can tell, it's not detecting the combo points on the target. I get the problem every now and then as well and still haven't found a way to fix it.

For you 2, what version are you using, I have it up to version 1.3.6 right now, which has been up for the last 36 hours or so.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Yeah, as far as I can tell, it's not detecting the combo points on the target. I get the problem every now and then as well and still haven't found a way to fix it.
> 
> For you 2, what version are you using, I have it up to version 1.3.6 right now, which has been up for the last 36 hours or so.


Yes, I try to update every time I use PQR, so I will always have the latest version. And I noticed it on Zon, but not to say that it didn't happen on other bosses.

----------


## firepong

Alright, just a little explanation on why it shouldn't shred.

For example, if you have Shred glyphed and Have/Don't Have Incarnation talent.


```

elseif HasGlyph then    local tfBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",5217)    if incarnKnown then        if rake ~= nil and tfBuff and not Incarnation and not BS and HasSR then //Only casts Shred if Tiger's Fury is up but not Incarnation and Berserk. See, no Shred Cast here. Also, this spell will show up as "Shred!". Notice the ! at the end.            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(114236)))        elseif Facing == true then            return false        elseif PQR_NotBehindTarget() or Fire then            return false        elseif CP == 5 then            return false        elseif BS and inCD == 0 then            return false        elseif rake ~= nil and not BS and not Incarnation and HasSR and CP < 5 then //This will only cast Shred if you do not have Berserk and Incarnation up and you also have Savage Roar Active. Again, no shred here. This is the regular "Shred", no !            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))        end    elseif not incarnKnown then        if rake ~= nil and tfBuff or BS and HasSR and CP < 5  then //Will cast "Shred!" if the user is below 5 CP and has Berserk or Tiger's Fury active as well as Savage Roar.            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(114236)))        elseif Facing == true then            return false        elseif PQR_NotBehindTarget() or Fire then            return false        elseif CP == 5 then            return false        elseif rake ~= nil and HasSR and CP < 5 then //Default for when the user does not have Berserk or Tiger's Fury active. Should not cast if the user has 5 Combo Points.            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))        end    endend 



```

Most likely, I'm going to have to add in under these parts, for both HasGlyph and not HasGlyph a separate thing because I have came across a couple spots where it stops because the user does not have Savage Roar up, because I have checks in. This is why it's recommended to use Glyph of Savagery, but is not required.

EDIT* 1.3.7 uploaded. Don't know what it will do.

----------


## cukiemunster

WOW, I wasn't taking Incarnation, SotF instead, and just tried out Incarnation with your 1.3.6, and I am getting almost 4.5k more dps with 20 mil dmg done. 42.3k with SotF, and 46.7k with Incarnation. I also see you added Maim into the rotation, any idea when the AoE profile will be tweaked? Adding Thrash, dumping CP with FB, Rip, or w/e. Absolutely no rush, just curious. Many many thanks for all of your hard work, you truly are a life saver, and probably the only reason I still play WoW.

EDIT: Also apparently have spread enough rep, just sent +3 rep your way!

----------


## firepong

Aaaaaaaaaaand, 1.4.0 of my Feral DPS rotation is uploaded. Full AE support for multi-target.Thrash is used for the bleed Debuff then Swipe spam while the Debuff is active. If no debuff on target(s), then it will no thrash till the Debuff is back up. Also tries to keep Savage Roar up as well as uses the Combo Points on Rip. tried Ferocious Bite, but it wasn't that much DPS more than Rip, so I went with Rip because of the bleed  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CharleyWex

Hey Firepong,
I've been a long time user of PQR, basically since the beginning playing a paladin and mainly using Buba's profiles. Late in Cataclysm I started using your rotation for my feral druid and I'll have to say its by far the best.

I just wanted to mention that I tried the incarnation change instead of using SotF and had the opposite results of cukiemunster. This could be to variances in gear level as my feral is DS geared but only 1 piece of heroic gear. That leads me to believe that its possible that at higher ilvl gear where energy regeneration is faster, incarnation may be more beneficial than SotF. Just curious as to what your results have been between the two.

----------


## firepong

> Hey Firepong,
> I've been a long time user of PQR, basically since the beginning playing a paladin and mainly using Buba's profiles. Late in Cataclysm I started using your rotation for my feral druid and I'll have to say its by far the best.
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I tried the incarnation change instead of using SotF and had the opposite results of cukiemunster. This could be to variances in gear level as my feral is DS geared but only 1 piece of heroic gear. That leads me to believe that its possible that at higher ilvl gear where energy regeneration is faster, incarnation may be more beneficial than SotF. Just curious as to what your results have been between the two.


I actually have yet to use Soul of the forest. I'll try it out real quick and let you know how it goes.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hey Firepong,
> I've been a long time user of PQR, basically since the beginning playing a paladin and mainly using Buba's profiles. Late in Cataclysm I started using your rotation for my feral druid and I'll have to say its by far the best.
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I tried the incarnation change instead of using SotF and had the opposite results of cukiemunster. This could be to variances in gear level as my feral is DS geared but only 1 piece of heroic gear. That leads me to believe that its possible that at higher ilvl gear where energy regeneration is faster, incarnation may be more beneficial than SotF. Just curious as to what your results have been between the two.


Just as a character gear comparison, I will linked my masked armory, but I am BiS except for a trinket and ring.


Level 85 Tauren Druid | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## firepong

With my numbers, in 401 iLVL gear on my druid, I pulled 33.6k with SotF and 38.1k with Incarnation. I guess in a sense, you could say it's gear dependent.

Also, 1.4.1 uploaded. Finally fixed the Shred spam. Also, added Main into the rotation for use in Battlegrounds if you use my rotation. I also have on-use trinkets disabled for the time being because of that.

----------


## firepong

For whoever uses my profile, please download the latest update to get the latest Data file. Now Has the MapID's updated for all BG areas to make Maim work fully.

----------


## cukiemunster

Did you see the post on the main PQR page saying that Rake should be used as a filler instead of shred/mangle? Shred should only be used to extend Rip, apparently Rake is doing more initial dmg now. I havent tested this yet, but figured id bring it to your attention in case you wanted to test it.

EDIT: 3 complete Berserk cycles to test out Rake raw damage(No dot) vs Shred dmg, Rake dmg was 4,763,028, but I am having trouble getting Shred to spam regardless of CP's, I have removed everything other than buffs during my Rake test so that I would get as much dmg as possible for the comparison.

EDIT2: I just left shred alone in the rotation, but one thing I did do is swapped out the Rake spellid for the Mangle spellid in the Mangle ability, so during Ultrax it Rakes instead of mangle, since Rake seemed to be on par pretty much with Shred as far as raw damage. Ended up with 54.6k dps on 25 H Ultrax. Not too shabby, but since I missed last weeks raid, idk how this compares to using Mangle instead.

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding the Rake vs Shred discussion. I tested a Rake filler rotation and notices roughly the same dps however in a raid scenario you will get 10% more mastery which means that Rake damage is 10% more as well.And of course you need to reforfe to Mastery in order for this to be a dps gain. Will test it when i raid DS25 but then again it will not stand in tier 14 since blizzard of course will fix it somehow.

----------


## cukiemunster

Ya, I reforge Mastery as priority anyways, Mastery>Crit>Haste personally. Everything gets reforged for max mastery.

----------


## firepong

Yeah, I'm just going to leave my rotation as it is. Besides the links either cukie posted or whoever posted in the main PQRotation thread, I have been reading around in the Blizzard thread as well and a lot more posts than that one was mentioned about Rake. If it is not changed come release, then I'll update the rotation. But for right now, since its right at 3 weeks till release, I'm not going to bother. Everything right now is working great in the profile, no reason to change it around even more.

And like I was saying in the main thread, the main hit of Rake before the bleed application shouldn't be affected by Mastery. From what I'm seeing, it is and needs to be fixed. I don't believe blizzard intended for us to remove Shred/Mangle from our rotation for 95% of a fight.

----------


## cukiemunster

Any chance you could add a function to enter cat form when entering combat? I would LOOVE to use your profiles with HB, but the plugin I use to use, persistantkitty, is broken. Doesn't have to be added in, I can add it into my copy if the coding to do so isn't difficult. Many thanks for an awesome profile.

EDIT: Nvm, threw something together based off of Avery's seal ability. Not perfect, but it works =]
Any luck convincing Sheuron to allow you to use their aoe/single target coding?

----------


## cukiemunster

Also, I ran FL tonight, and for some reason, your AoE profiles kept stopping, and I am not sure why. PQR interface does not work anymore, so I had no way of telling on the fly what spell it hung up on. If i swapped over to your single target rotation and back after a few spells, it would continue on like a champ, but just stopping the aoe one and restarting it didn't fix it. This is the first time that I have run into this, and I even restarted PQR, and reloaded my ui, still kept happening all through the raid. Not sure if there is much you can do, but thought I would bring it to your attention.

----------


## firepong

> Also, I ran FL tonight, and for some reason, your AoE profiles kept stopping, and I am not sure why. PQR interface does not work anymore, so I had no way of telling on the fly what spell it hung up on. If i swapped over to your single target rotation and back after a few spells, it would continue on like a champ, but just stopping the aoe one and restarting it didn't fix it. This is the first time that I have run into this, and I even restarted PQR, and reloaded my ui, still kept happening all through the raid. Not sure if there is much you can do, but thought I would bring it to your attention.


Yeah, it could possibly be Savage Roar. If you don't have it glyphed, and the target you have targeted isn't the target the Combo Point's from Swipe is on, then you won't have Savage Roar. From my testing, it's a major DPS lose to Swipe/Thrash without Save Roar up. Just to much Damage lose. So I have it coded into Thrash and Swipe to only fire off when Savage Roar is up.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

your feral tank profile isnt working for me :s


Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 09/09/12 17:23:42
Count: 909
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string "local motwbuff = UnitBuffID("Player", 79061..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## popeofdope

The Data file for the enhance rotation seems to be missing. I downloaded the profile and went into PQR and clicked "Download Update" however the data file did not get downloaded. Trying to go to the location of this file manually doesn't work: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...ireEnhance.lua
Any idea where it has been moved to?

Also the talent build in the description leads to a hunter build

----------


## firepong

Both the feral tank and shaman enhance profiles are old. I'll probably get around to clearing both of them from the page as shaman enhance dps is just to low right now to support. As for feral tank, Gabbz I heard has a nice one that works.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Version 1.5.0 of my Feral Rotation uploaded. Download update through PQRotation. Thrash has been added in and does pretty good. out of 46mil damage, it did 5mil damage with a uptime of roughly 66% on the target dummy. ON a real boss, I estimate roughly 50% uptime because of movement.

Download both the rotation and the Data file.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.5.1 uploaded. Try it out and let me know how it goes. It's basically a fix for more up-time on Thrash. The more uptime might actually in-inadvertently cause lower DPS, I'm not sure. If the DPS is lower, I will revert back to what it was before.

P.S. Thrash is still only used when ClearCasting is up, but I changed ti to cast every time ClearCasting is up, not just when the Bleed is about to expire. Don't know how this will work out, but it still looks like a DPS increase.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Download both the rotation and the Data file.


Does the Data file download through the rotation editor as well, or does it need to be downloaded elsewhere?

----------


## firepong

> Does the Data file download through the rotation editor as well, or does it need to be downloaded elsewhere?


It's in it's own Popup box in the Editor yes. Just click yes on both of them.


Version 1.5.2 uploaded. Update through PQRotation. Had some unexpected bugs popup from changes done in 1.5.1.

----------


## firepong

UPDATE:

iLVL: 401, 410 Yor'sahj Staff and 403 880 Agility Trinket. Rest of armor is mix of normal and Heroic DS
DPS Before Thrash Update: ~37,500
DPS After Thrash Update: 38,746
Damage Done:100,398,168

DOT Damage:
Thrash(DOT) Damage: 7,511,479 (7.5%)
Thrash Initial Damage: 4,054,185 (4.0%)
Rake(DOT) Damage: 13,002,242 (13%)
Rake Initial Damage: 2,983,588 (3.0%)

Debuff Up-times:
Faerie Swarm: 100%
Infected Wounds: 99.8%
Rake: 98.6%
Weakened Armor:96.8%
Weakened Blows: 90.8%
Rip: 83.5%
Thrash: 67.5%

Buff Up-times:
Combat Trance (Trinket Proc): 100%
Savage Roar: 99.4%
Predatory Swiftness: 63.4%
Tiger's Fury: 20.2%
Incarnation: 17.4%
Berserk: 8.7%
Clear-casting: 2.9%

----------


## cukiemunster

Can you please take non-raiding spells like Healing Touch and Maim out of the main rotation? I can not see how they are going to be used by the majority of the people downloading your profile, and I sometimes forget to remove them. Just makes it a little annoying if ya know what I mean.

----------


## firepong

> Can you please take non-raiding spells like Healing Touch and Maim out of the main rotation? I can not see how they are going to be used by the majority of the people downloading your profile, and I sometimes forget to remove them. Just makes it a little annoying if ya know what I mean.


It's not like their going to be cast. They are set to only cast if you are in a Battleground. I made sure that they would not cast and will not slow the rotation down any.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

just liked how urs used the DS abilitys ect

----------


## cukiemunster

> It's not like their going to be cast. They are set to only cast if you are in a Battleground. I made sure that they would not cast and will not slow the rotation down any.


Ah, Ok. No problem then. Every time I update your profile I make a 2nd rotation for trash anyways, with no CD's, then I put Berserk and whatnot into the main rotation. So it's not a biggie since I am already modifying the rotation to fit my needs.  :Wink:  Good to know that they wouldn't have affected me anyways.

----------


## firepong

> just liked how urs used the DS abilitys ect


What's that about DS? I know I have Ultraxion and all that stuff taken out of this release because if your doing HM, you going to be clicking it manually anyway. Is there something that I left in there? :confused:

----------


## 11452939

Do you plan to update the profile enh shaman?

----------


## firepong

> Do you plan to update the profile enh shaman?


Not until I see definitive proof that's it's pulling decent number's. Right now, it shows it's pulling about 15-20% less DPS than elemental. From my number's, at the same iLVL for both elemental and Enhance, this has proven the case for me. Whatever I cnaged didn't help this much.

----------


## 11452939

> Not until I see definitive proof that's it's pulling decent number's. Right now, it shows it's pulling about 15-20% less DPS than elemental. From my number's, at the same iLVL for both elemental and Enhance, this has proven the case for me. Whatever I cnaged didn't help this much.



It is a pity of course. Many shamans playing spec Eenhana despite a backlog of DPS Elem.

----------


## stephanicus

Gonna update the Ele profile for MoP mate? id been keen to donate if that helps you out.

----------


## firepong

> Gonna update the Ele profile for MoP mate? id been keen to donate if that helps you out.


I most likely will. I just haven't been playing my shaman much as of late because of how much more DPS my druid pulls at level 85. At 90 though before everyone gets there hardcore raiding started, I'll definitely have it updated by then.

----------


## Bottter

How can i disable automatic trinket use in firekitteh

----------


## Ninjaderp

> How can i disable automatic trinket use in firekitteh


you can open rotation-editor and edit it out of there, just move it out of the rotation.

----------


## rsanviral

Question for firepong if you would be so kind to allow me a moment of your time, what are your current plans, if any, on symbiosis handling? Also, will I be fortunate enough to be able to enjoy an updated profile for level 90 written by you upon MoP release?

Thanks firepong, +rep for your efforts.

----------


## firepong

> How can i disable automatic trinket use in firekitteh


Remove Profession buff's or comment:


```

local slot = {10,13,14}local inBG = PQR_Battleground()if not inBG then    if itemCD == true and BS ~= nil then        for i=1,#slot do            local item = GetInventoryItemID("player", slot[i])            UseItemByName(item)        end    elseif inCD > 2 and inCD < 100 and itemCD == true then        for i=1,#slot do            local item = GetInventoryItemID("player", slot[i])            UseItemByName(item)        end    endend 



```

Out of the rotation to get rid of Auto trinket usage. Truthfully though, you would still want to stack all of this for the best DPS possible. Is it a PvP trinket you using going off or something? And is it going off in a battleground?




> Question for firepong if you would be so kind to allow me a moment of your time, what are your current plans, if any, on symbiosis handling? Also, will I be fortunate enough to be able to enjoy an updated profile for level 90 written by you upon MoP release?
> 
> Thanks firepong, +rep for your efforts.


As soon as I can, I'll get stuff done for Symbiosis and the level 90 talents. At the current moment, It looks like it will probably be a week or 2 from the looks of it. Working 6 days a week and off 1 day, doesn't leave me much time to level or play and playing after or before I go to work is out of the question right now.

----------


## rsanviral

Thank you for the promptness of your response! I look forward to your work.

----------


## Bottter

it´s the medallion of tenacity it works fine in battleground but not in duel and a wasted trinket in duel is in 80% of the time a loose ^^

Thx for your quick help maybe you can fix this

----------


## cukiemunster

> Well, I might have a little time today. think I'm going to get my Druid/Warrior Leveling profile updated so that it will run this coming Monday for the Mists Release. Seeing as the CC part of HonorBuddy is still fugged up and not working right for a couple Classes, this will be a great addition.


I will love you long time if you get a working CC for HB, everything there is shit atm because of HB still being FUBAR.




> You don't need another "complete rotation dedicated to AOE". Code in modifiers [shift/alt/ctrl] for abilities that are used during AE.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
> and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
> 	CastSpellByName("Cleave")
> else
> ...


How can something like this be coded into your existing profile to make AoE easier, rather than swapping profiles? I have messed around with this for the last couple hours, but idk wtf I am doing, and had to keep redownload your profiles because I kept breaking it =[

----------


## firepong

> I will love you long time if you get a working CC for HB, everything there is shit atm because of HB still being FUBAR.


I actually got most of this complete last night. Just need to do some testing on it and I will let you know how it goes.




> How can something like this be coded into your existing profile to make AoE easier, rather than swapping profiles? I have messed around with this for the last couple hours, but idk wtf I am doing, and had to keep redownload your profiles because I kept breaking it =[


It's not hard at all. it's just that I was going to use Sheuron's ModKeyState way af doing switches, just haven't gotten around to doing it yet.

----------


## xLegendx

Hmm, is the leveling warrior profile working ?
Sorry if you already answered this or its obvious and I didn't notice.

Edit: Doesn't look like its working.
(Singular is broken)

----------


## firepong

> Hmm, is the leveling warrior profile working ?
> Sorry if you already answered this or its obvious and I didn't notice.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't look like its working.
> (Singular is broken)


The Singular isn't the hard part of getting it to work. All it's going to be is a blank CC with movement behaviors and all that good stuff. The real problem is PQRotation and Abilities. Right now, I have none of the new spellID's for warriors. My Druid Leveling profile is done, I'm just testing it out without HonorBuddy to see how it's working out. Watch for it to be uploaded this afternoon before midnight.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xLegendx

> The Singular isn't the hard part of getting it to work. All it's going to be is a blank CC with movement behaviors and all that good stuff. The real problem is PQRotation and Abilities. Right now, I have none of the new spellID's for warriors. My Druid Leveling profile is done, I'm just testing it out without HonorBuddy to see how it's working out. Watch for it to be uploaded this afternoon before midnight.


Ah! 
I see... well, thank you very much Firepong. I'll be awaiting the update (:
and please let me know when you do update it! I'll test it out to max level (granted, Honorbuddy may be down tomorrow) 


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to firepong again."
I'll have to rep you again later >:|

----------


## CharleyWex

Are you going to be working on a pvp profile for MoP? I have an old profile that i used before the talent switch that would shift out of roots (certain slows I guess at the time) that you may be able to use if you need it for the new ability to shift out of roots.

----------


## rsanviral

Edited for courtesy, pm'd you fire

----------


## aziphrale

I am having an issue with the Firebear profile. The toon just auto attacks. No spells cast at all. I tried to update with the editor but the update loacation like kitty was not there. Are you able to help me at all? In the rotation it says special setting then below that zcat swipe. Am i missing something here? I am in bear form in guardin spec with the talents set. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## firepong

> I am having an issue with the Firebear profile. The toon just auto attacks. No spells cast at all. I tried to update with the editor but the update loacation like kitty was not there. Are you able to help me at all? In the rotation it says special setting then below that zcat swipe. Am i missing something here? I am in bear form in guardin spec with the talents set. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


For the record, my Bear profile hasen't been updated in about 10 months or so. and probably won't be as I don't play bear anymore. Gabbz has one though, just go to his thread.

----------


## xLegendx

Any updates firepong?

----------


## firepong

> Any updates firepong?


Nothing much. The soonest I can get game time is next Wednesday. I'm looking around right now, and possibly thinking about selling my Wii as I haven't played it but maybe 3 times in the last year (only played it to beat Zelda  :Cool: ). That's if push comes to shove. Local GameStop is only offering $35 from what they told me over the phone.

----------


## xLegendx

> Nothing much. The soonest I can get game time is next Wednesday. I'm looking around right now, and possibly thinking about selling my Wii as I haven't played it but maybe 3 times in the last year (only played it to beat Zelda ). That's if push comes to shove. Local GameStop is only offering $35 from what they told me over the phone.


I see...
Hmm, I'll level up my monk/warlock for now mean while (:

Thanks firepong

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, going to try doing a Unholy Deathknight Rotation. Right now, all that is coded in is Diseases, Unholy Blight Tier 1 talent, Presences, Ghoul Summon, Empower Rune Weapon and Rune Cooldown Function's. I'm trying out a new way of coding my rotation's, so let me know how it goes. For all I know, it could backfire in my face. but if it works out good, every one of my rotation's is going to moved to this new format.

Again, this is a Alpha Release with limited functionality at the moment. It's all I had the time to code in.

LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...ha_Release.rar

Now it's time for me to go to bed and get some sleep.


EDIT* MAKE SURE TO PUT THE DATA FILE IN ITS PLACE OR YOUR GOING TO WAKE UP TO A RUDE AWAKENING. DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU!

----------


## firepong

Alpha Version 5 for Unholy DPS. No cooldown included.Basic rotation with smart (not so smart sometimes) Scourge Strike/Festering Strike. Make sure to have the Data file in the Folder or nothing is going to happen.

CHANGE-LOG
- Uses Dark Transformation on 5 stacks of Shadow Infusion
- Manages Diseases well from observations as well as presences
- Empowered Rune Weapon on no runes available and Runic Power is less than 35
- Tries to keep pet out at all times
- Uses death coil on boss if pet is above 35% health and uses on pet if pet is below 35% health.
- If Dark transformation has less than 5 seconds left on the buff, it will hold back from firing Death Coil to build up runic power. The only time this is circumvented is when all runes are on cooldown and something is needed for DPS. The it will just fire it off when it can.

Future Updates:
- Unholy Frenzy Support.
- Smart Soul Reaper Usage
- More CD usage

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod..._Version_5.rar

----------


## Mirabis

Hey mate, 

I was wondering if ur Honorbuddy + PQR Combination is up to date for latest Honorbuddy & WoW patch.

Is it stable to use or should I disregard it =]

----------


## firepong

> Hey mate, 
> 
> I was wondering if ur Honorbuddy + PQR Combination is up to date for latest Honorbuddy & WoW patch.
> 
> Is it stable to use or should I disregard it =]


spellID's haven't been updated for both of them, so I would just disregard them for right now. As soon as I get more time, I will try to get them updated, but things happened over the weekend and I started making a Unholy Deathknight rotation xD lol.

----------


## Denisska

Hello, enh shaman is not working. PQR_Fireenchance.lua need. Where is download ?

----------


## firepong

> Hello, enh shaman is not working. PQR_Fireenchance.lua need. Where is download ?


Not supported anymore. Don't plan on updating either


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Update 1.6.0 pushed for my Feral Druid Profile. Support added for Dream of Cenarius. It should be decent enough to woo people over. It is a noticeable DPS increase, so if your level 90, please download.

Make sure to update both the Rotation and the DATA file when it pops up or your going to have a lot of problem's with the rotation lol

The rotation is now set to cast Healing Touch whenever you have the Predatory Swiftness buff now for added Dream of Cenarius procs instead of only when you are in a Battleground.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Update 1.6.0 pushed for my Feral Druid Profile. Support added for Dream of Cenarius. It should be decent enough to woo people over. It is a noticeable DPS increase, so if your level 90, please download.
> 
> Make sure to update both the Rotation and the DATA file when it pops up or your going to have a lot of problem's with the rotation lol
> 
> The rotation is now set to cast Healing Touch whenever you have the Predatory Swiftness buff now for added Dream of Cenarius procs instead of only when you are in a Battleground.


Any chance this can be/is lined up to be used only when there are 5 CP Rip and Rake for maximum dps? Also do you have a donate button hidden anywhere?

----------


## Mortels

> Update 1.6.0 pushed for my Feral Druid Profile. Support added for Dream of Cenarius. It should be decent enough to woo people over. It is a noticeable DPS increase, so if your level 90, please download.
> 
> Make sure to update both the Rotation and the DATA file when it pops up or your going to have a lot of problem's with the rotation lol
> 
> The rotation is now set to cast Healing Touch whenever you have the Predatory Swiftness buff now for added Dream of Cenarius procs instead of only when you are in a Battleground.


Dream of Cenarius use only rip and rake?

----------


## firepong

> Any chance this can be/is lined up to be used only when there are 5 CP Rip and Rake for maximum dps? Also do you have a donate button hidden anywhere?





> Dream of Cenarius use only rip and rake?


Right now, it's only coded into rake. Don't feel like coding into the rotation to hard-cast a heal before Rip just for the added bonus. Yes, it could/possibly/is a DPS increase, but that would be so much work. 

Just trying to line it up with a 5CP rip would take a lot of coding, IMO. The buff you get from using a 5CP finisher is only 7 seconds long. Who, when all of their CD's are blown, will have 5 CP's in 7 seconds? I know I wont. And on top of that, if you even wait till your right at the end of that 7 seconds to cast your free heal on that buff, you would still have to use the stacks of DoC just to even get the needed CP to equal 5, which will waste it all.

There's just to much variables to code in. If someone want's to find a way without Hard-Casting Regrowth, Healing Touch or the other heal, be my guest. I'm fine with people releasing code that will help. But I seen it is a DPS LOSS Hard-Casting a heal on my tests over just letting the rotation sit there and do it's thing the way it's setup right now.

----------


## cukiemunster

If you're not planning on using DoC to the maximum, by somehow coding it to only be used on full CP Rip and rake, then Nature's Vigil looks to be a DPS gain over the DoC buff being burned willy nilly. NV can then be lined up with berserk, Incarnation(if you dont have SotF), along with other raid CD such as bloodlust. I am not a coder, and have no doubts that coding DoC to the max would be longwinded. 
As this is the case, I think I am going to be taking NV personally until a day that you or someone figures a way to make the best of DoC buff. NV can also be very very good on progression fights where you are BL for the healer, since the healing numbers it pumps out isn't insignificant.

----------


## firepong

> If you're not planning on using DoC to the maximum, by somehow coding it to only be used on full CP Rip and rake, then Nature's Vigil looks to be a DPS gain over the DoC buff being burned willy nilly. NV can then be lined up with berserk, Incarnation(if you dont have SotF), along with other raid CD such as bloodlust. I am not a coder, and have no doubts that coding DoC to the max would be longwinded. 
> As this is the case, I think I am going to be taking NV personally until a day that you or someone figures a way to make the best of DoC buff. NV can also be very very good on progression fights where you are BL for the healer, since the healing numbers it pumps out isn't insignificant.


Well, you have any suggestion's on how to do healing so that you can use Rip with DoC up. I got to a max of 5 Rip application's before I ran out of mana and just couldn't cast Healing Touch anymore. Remember, while in feral DPS, Healing Touch is our only healing spell that gives that buff and it costs almost 18k mana. With the slow ass mana Regen has( practically non-existent), this is all your going to get. I know it is a DPS increase, but it wasn't much, only 500 or so and at times, it was actually the same as if you were going to go the way I have the rotation setup right now.

As for Nature's Vigil, I was going to code that in anyways and actually use it as well. I see more DPS on single target rotation's than I actually do with DoC.

And as for Heart of the Wild, well, I still haven't figured out how I'm going to do that one yet. Don't know what type of DPS it will pull either going from Feral Form to Balance for 45 seconds.

----------


## cukiemunster

No, I have no idea. Your coding is WAAAAY over my head. I certainly wasn't being smart or anything. After rereading what I wrote, I see how that could come off. I appreciate everything you have done so far =P. But ya, I find Nature's Vigil to be more of a dps gain myself also at current gear levels. Who knows, maybe DoC will become more powerful at higher gear, I haven't had anytime to simcraft it or anything. Also, never answered my other question, you have a donate link anywhere?

----------


## redev1

Click right shift - cast heart.


```

if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() thenCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108293), "player")end 



```

If heart buff up then remove feral form, and loop cast Wrath.


```

if UnitBuffID( "player", 108293) then    if GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 3 then    CastShapeshiftForm(3)    endCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5176), "target")end 



```

heart buff end - cast feral form back


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 108293) == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 thenCastShapeshiftForm(3)end 



```

can you help to integrate that in ur profile?:P when i do that, rotation stops/doesnt start

----------


## endersblade

> Not supported anymore. Don't plan on updating either
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Well, that sucks. Currently everything works fine, but it won't cast Greater Healing Wave anymore >.> This is the only profile I can find that is good for healing while botting (I'm not using HB though).

----------


## trinchen

BRING BACK THE FIRE BEAR!  :Smile:  plz i miss it

----------


## DarkMassacre

I was wondering are there alt commands to disable berserk and incarnation for when you are just attacking trash mobs and not bosses, or should i just make my own?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can put them out of the rotation, and copy that rotation and make a new rotation called "trash". But Firepong mostly has separate profiles for that, if I recall correctly.

----------


## firepong

> I was wondering are there alt commands to disable berserk and incarnation for when you are just attacking trash mobs and not bosses, or should i just make my own?





> You can put them out of the rotation, and copy that rotation and make a new rotation called "trash". But Firepong mostly has separate profiles for that, if I recall correctly.


Naa, I mainly just leave them out period. I think in the last release, I just forgot to remove them from the rotation lol. Was testing on a Dummy and wanted to see what it was pulling and such.

I will say this about my profile. I was pitted up against what looked like a 473 iLVL Feral DPS and I'm only 460. This was in LFR lvl 90 Mogu. On the first 2 bosses, I pulled 5k more DPS than the better geared druid (Me pulling 62k while the other pulled a little over 57k). Only reason I fell behind on the 3rd boss is 1 of the tanks didn't taunt, I took aggro and died while Incarnation was active, loosing all that added DPS. The only difference in my talent's over his was he was using Soul of the Forest, which is about on par with Incarnation and actually preferred if it will be known ahead of time that the player will not get 2 incarnations in 1 fight. This is why I usually try to fire off Berserk/Incarnation and all buffs/potions/trinket's right at the beginning of a fight so I can have a second personal mini lust when the boss is around 20% health, which adds for an even bigger pull ahead because of Ferocious bite spam to refresh Rip  :Cool:   :Embarrassment: 

P.S. I'm reforged Full Mastery/Crit with a little bit of added Expertise (to hit 3%) as well as having the 463 Archeology Polearm and using the Windsong weapon enchant if that makes any difference.

----------


## cukiemunster

I should say I LOVE running LFR with other feral druids, because I can ALWAYS spot the ones using PQR. Most aren't smart enough to turn off the rotation in between pulls, so its awesome seeing them spam SR at 2 seconds left every time lol. Believe me, I have run into a couple just in my few LFR runs.

----------


## firepong

> I should say I LOVE running LFR with other feral druids, because I can ALWAYS spot the ones using PQR. Most aren't smart enough to turn off the rotation in between pulls, so its awesome seeing them spam SR at 2 seconds left every time lol. Believe me, I have run into a couple just in my few LFR runs.


And I bet you 10:1 their probably using my profile, depending on the behavior lol

But yeah, I don't stop mine either. If anyone asks, I'll just say I have a Macro spamming the Key I have Savage Roar Bound to every 10 seconds. and no one is the wiser. I can do that and so much more with my Razer Naga mouse lol

----------


## piratepetey

I'm just wondering - and this is a big ask - if you can implement the instant healing touches (from predatory swiftness) to heal low health raid/party members. I guess you would need to look at implementing Sheurons healing engine for this though, so would probably be a reasonable amount of effort.

----------


## Silvera

The KittyCleave one in your FeralDps profile, is it standard for it to attack multiple targets (or deal damage to multiple targets), or is it supposed to be a singletarget(100%) profile? If yes to the last one, then something is.. off o.o

Also, is it supposed to use cooldowns or not?
Thank you for your time to make this wonderful profile, by the way!

----------


## firepong

> The KittyCleave one in your FeralDps profile, is it standard for it to attack multiple targets (or deal damage to multiple targets), or is it supposed to be a singletarget(100%) profile? If yes to the last one, then something is.. off o.o
> 
> Also, is it supposed to use cooldowns or not?
> Thank you for your time to make this wonderful profile, by the way!


Technically? No. Does it? Yes. The main part of this is Thrash. I have it coded in for single target rotation's to cast when you have Omen of Clarity or whatever up (the free buff that gives your next melee attack no energy cost). This should only happen when there is that buff and nothing more. It's just not possible in single target to cast this.

P.S. This has been coded in since it was told to me and has shown that it is an actual DPS increase, little as it is. Remind you, this is only to be used then we have that buff. IF used when we don't have the buff, it's a DPS decrease because the spell itself costs 50 energy.

----------


## UnrealEck

Any plans on a PvP profile and/or putting in an ability for a free Ravage with the 4PC bonus of the feral pvp set?

----------


## PIPOL13

Hey, you have a profile taken talent Son of Cenarius, but do not you think that it is worse than the same 6% Agility, on the mannequin is almost impossible to keep a rotation uzh especially in roads with the dashes and the podnoe.Kazhdy taking this talent will go poveshat Reap Reich under his buff ... not every minute, cd talent that you can always hang over the use from the dock (where needed). Rotation significantly harder ... trying podgodat moment and that better to pass, where it berezhesh energy, and it is all idle ... I agree that if perfect in the dock, the prices do not budet.No for this should be a good gear, and as you yourself wrote a large number of finishers and finishers are taken in the event that we have a lot of haste and crit, and if perekovyvatsya of Mastery in haste and crit in it and the dock will lose its value!

----------


## firepong

> Hey, you have a profile taken talent Son of Cenarius, but do not you think that it is worse than the same 6% Agility, on the mannequin is almost impossible to keep a rotation uzh especially in roads with the dashes and the podnoe.Kazhdy taking this talent will go poveshat Reap Reich under his buff ... not every minute, cd talent that you can always hang over the use from the dock (where needed). Rotation significantly harder ... trying podgodat moment and that better to pass, where it berezhesh energy, and it is all idle ... I agree that if perfect in the dock, the prices do not budet.No for this should be a good gear, and as you yourself wrote a large number of finishers and finishers are taken in the event that we have a lot of haste and crit, and if perekovyvatsya of Mastery in haste and crit in it and the dock will lose its value!


............................................ What? :confused:

----------


## cukiemunster

> ............................................ What? :confused:


Lol, my sentiments exactly. I just figured it was either BAD google translate, or it was one of those bots that just random words in forums for some reason.

----------


## PIPOL13

that is not clear? poor choice of talent "Son of Cenarius," you read on a forum about feral mmo champion

----------


## firepong

> that is not clear? poor choice of talent "Son of Cenarius," you read on a forum about feral mmo champion


Whats your native language? Need to learn English a little better. It's not "Son of Cenarius," it's "Dream of Cenarius." And as for it being a bad choice, I don't think it is. I can pull more DPS than I can with Heart of the Wild and is comparable to the 3rd talent which helps heal. With Heart of the Wild, they nerfed Wrath damage output which pretty much made it useless to me. Thankfully, I didn't take the time to code that spell in. As for the other talent, I'll code it in sooner or later, right now, I'm working to damn much to care for the game right now.

P.S. I don't give a rats ass what MMO-Champion says about feral's and damage output with Dream of Cenarius. All I care about is my own trials as well as what Fluid Druid says.

That is all. Thanks for reading my wall of text.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PIPOL13

I'm sorry, I have a bad English, I have 478 gear and "Dream of Cenarius" worse than "The Heart of the Wild,what is your dps on the post?

----------


## firepong

> I'm sorry, I have a bad English, I have 478 gear and "Dream of Cenarius" worse than "The Heart of the Wild,what is your dps on the post?


I've pulled sustained DPS of 61k in 460 gear on my druid. Full Mastery/Crit reforged with 5% hit and 3% expertise on my gear that I cannot remove. This was in LFR and can pull about 58k in Heroics. I think with the 3k mastery buff on top of all my reforges, I have a little over 71% mastery.

my trinkets are the Alchemy Agility trinket with 753 or so mastery and the Archeology trinket with the same amount of mastery on it. My weapon is the Archeology Staff of Xuen with Mastery/Crit as the secondary stats. Have the 476 Sha of Anger boots as well as the 476 or whatever crafted gloves with whatever secondary stats are on them. The rest is 460/463/450/397 gear (still using my 397 head piece from HM DS10 because I haven't gotten a better piece and not spending money on gear).

----------


## cahe

What glyps and talents u use ? Becouse i have problem with energy burn at start all  :Frown:

----------


## ironclock

Im having troubles downloading the feral dps profile, it seems that my pqr is not able to recognize it after i download it to the druid profiles. Im probably doing something wrong, it doesnt let me to update it either.

----------


## firepong

Here's a new download link for my profiles. I deprecated the old download link and made a new one.

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...Druid_v1-6.rar

----------


## ironclock

do i have to save it in the druid file?

----------


## TehVoyager

Hey firepong. just wondering 2 things.

1: any plans to update your Bear profile?

2: Any plans to adapt your Firekitty profile for PvP usage?

----------


## firepong

All these people asking for PvP profiles  :Wink:  I might think about it later, but right now, I'm just working to much at my RL job. I don't even think I've logged into the game in the past 2 weeks. At least not that I can remember anyways.

----------


## TehVoyager

Sadface T^T

but TY for the quick reply.

what about your bear profile?

----------


## cukiemunster

Question, if I wanted to add Incarnation and Nature's Vigil into the Berserk code so they are all cast at the same time, would i just add extra CastSpellByName lines? I would just try this out for myself, but I am out of time until tomorrow lol. Such as this:



```
--Buffs
local _,_,_,TF = UnitBuffID("player", 5217)
local _, _, _, BS = UnitBuffID("player", 106951)
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(106951)
--Cooldowns
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
--Energy/Health/Level Checks
local bsEnergy = UnitPower("Player") / UnitPowerMax("Player") * 100
local bsHealth = UnitHealth("Target") / UnitHealthMax("Target") * 100
local levelcheck = UnitLevel("Target")
local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951))))

if TF == nil then
	return false
else
--		if BScooldown > 0 and (PQR_FireBoss == true) then
		if BScooldown > 0 then
			return false
		else
			-- if bsHealth < 96 then
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106731)))
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(124974)))
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951)))
			-- end
		end
end
```

----------


## Apsalaar

Hey Mr.Pong!

Would Nature Swiftness+Healing Touch coded to be used before Rip up the dps when using DoC? It would be up for at least every 3rd Rip. 
Also a buffed RiP will continue being buffed while reapplied under Blood of the Water, boosting damage under 25%.

----------


## firepong

Update for my Feral DPS Druid profile pushed. Nature's Swiftness is now supported for use on every 3rd rip (when it's off Cooldown). It is far from perfect but is a good point for me to start at. I noticed other problem's with my rotation as well while in LFR that I will try to fix in the coming days. Right now, I am done coding for the day and will probably get some more fixes in tomorrow that will hopefully fix some of the bugs I have seen. Will also try and get Nature's Vigil as well as Force of Nature coded in tomorrow as well. No guarantee on this one though as Force of Nature is one of those where the DPS will actually have to pay attention where their mouse pointer is (who doesn't these days anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

P.S. The latest update is 1.7.0

EDIT* I'll probably setup Force of Nature to where if Mouseover == Target then return true. That sorta thing. That way, It will not cast anywhere but where the player's target is at. Sounds easy right? Should be  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Apsalaar

Excellent man! Love it, works well.

Rep for insanly fast edit :Smile:

----------


## piratepetey

Nice addition there  :Smile: 

Can you clarify (either here or the front page) the talents that provide optimal DPS with this profile?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Version 1.7.5 pushed to SVN for my Feral Kitty DPS Rotation. Update the profile within PQRotation to get the latest version. No Data File changes in this release. 

Changelog:
Reverted a couple changes. Let me know what you think.Added in some checks to most of the abilities to keep from spamming and not using Healing Touch at the right time (most spamming should be fixed here, in a sense).Couple other minor changes

Let me know what you think after you try it out. Should be ~500-1k more DPS, which makes a big difference in a raid setting.

----------


## firepong

Just uploaded version 1.7.6 to SVN. Finally added in Single Target Button pushing to switch between Single Target and Multi Target. Press the Left Shift key to switch back and forth between the 2.

Make sure to download all 3 files, including the Data file.

----------


## xLegendx

> Just uploaded version 1.7.6 to SVN. Finally added in Single Target Button pushing to switch between Single Target and Multi Target. Press the Left Shift key to switch back and forth between the 2.
> 
> Make sure to download all 3 files, including the Data file.


Thanks for the update, can't wait to use it once my druid hits 90... Cokx and you inspired me to level a druid at last lol

Also, what glyphs and talents are recommended or that the glpyhs and talents the profile supports?
I am completely new to kitty DPS.

----------


## K1ngp1n

> Just uploaded version 1.7.6 to SVN. Finally added in Single Target Button pushing to switch between Single Target and Multi Target. Press the Left Shift key to switch back and forth between the 2.
> 
> Make sure to download all 3 files, including the Data file.


can u pls update your code so it uses Ferocious Bite if the target is at low hp / about to die instead of refreshing Rip

----------


## firepong

> can u pls update your code so it uses Ferocious Bite if the target is at low hp / about to die instead of refreshing Rip


It already does this? When the boss drops below 20% HP, it should exclusively use Ferocious Bite. It's even in the code if you want to take a look. After 20%, unless Rip falls off and needs to be re-applied, it will use Ferocious Bite. From what I have noticed in my own runs, even if the target is below 20%, just using Ferocious Bite and not re-applying Rip if it falls off is a pretty big DPS loss. So it will try to keep rip up as much as possible, I will not change this feature of my code as Mastery is our top stat right now, with Crit right with it.

----------


## Apsalaar

Could perhaps move it to 25%, since rip gets refreshed from then.

----------


## K1ngp1n

i think its in the profile of gabbz, he has a built in timetodie code and if rip wouldnt last long enough because the target would die before it casts ferocious bite

----------


## calinzier

+REP!!! well deserved!

----------


## TehVoyager

Firepong, im noting when profile changes from AOE to standard it says:

Rotation mode: Normal Rotation
<PQR> * KittyAoE Enabled.

Rotation mode: Burn Rotation
<PQR> * KittyCleave Enabled.

Rotation mode: Normal Rotation
<PQR> * KittyAoE Enabled.

Whats this normal rotation / burn rotation?

----------


## firepong

> Firepong, im noting when profile changes from AOE to standard it says:
> 
> Rotation mode: Normal Rotation
> <PQR> * KittyAoE Enabled.
> 
> Rotation mode: Burn Rotation
> <PQR> * KittyCleave Enabled.
> 
> Rotation mode: Normal Rotation
> ...


Normal is the wording for AoE and Burn is the wording for AoE lol

----------


## Bottter

> Normal is the wording for AoE and Burn is the wording for AoE lol


you mean : Normal is the wording for AoE and Burn is the wording for Single Target

----------


## firepong

> you mean : Normal is the wording for AoE and Burn is the wording for Single Target


Yes... lol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oldie

> Yes... lol


Is there a way to assingn a different key for this toggle? I looked around and couldn't find it in the code...

Thanks

----------


## firepong

> Is there a way to assingn a different key for this toggle? I looked around and couldn't find it in the code...
> 
> Thanks


It's in the LUA file at the very top, the first function. Update the profile first to get the latest DATA file as I just pushed a minor change, no version number change. From there, just change IsLeftControlKeyDown() to whatever you want it to be.

----------


## TehVoyager

> It's in the LUA file at the very top, the first function. Update the profile first to get the latest DATA file as I just pushed a minor change, no version number change. From there, just change IsLeftControlKeyDown() to whatever you want it to be.


left controll? i found it spamming the rotation swap when i pressed shift.

----------


## firepong

> left controll? i found it spamming the rotation swap when i pressed shift.


It's 1 of the 2. I haven't been on since I coded that in lol. Just did it because so much people were asking about it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Well it really is a good thing to have. and thanks for letting us know how to change it, because shift is my vent key and that would be kindof lolz.

whats the recommended talents for this new version pong?

----------


## cukiemunster

I copy your kittycleave profile into a 2nd profile i call trash that does not use any CDs at all. My problem using this Trash profile, when i hit shift to toggle to the aoe profile, then back again it doesn't go back to the trash profile, instead it swaps to the kittycleave one. Is there anyway at all to have it swap to the previous profile, instead of kittycleave everytime?

----------


## sh00k

How do I disable the rotation switching completely?

EIDT: figured it out nvm

----------


## firepong

> I copy your kittycleave profile into a 2nd profile i call trash that does not use any CDs at all. My problem using this Trash profile, when i hit shift to toggle to the aoe profile, then back again it doesn't go back to the trash profile, instead it swaps to the kittycleave one. Is there anyway at all to have it swap to the previous profile, instead of kittycleave everytime?


All the toggle is for is AE and Single Target. A new data file is going to be pushed later to better show this. 

As for CD's most of them are taken out of the rotation. Go to Rotation Editor and put Berserk under Tiger's Fury if you want the profile to blow all cool downs whenever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> All the toggle is for is AE and Single Target. A new data file is going to be pushed later to better show this. 
> 
> As for CD's most of them are taken out of the rotation. Go to Rotation Editor and put Berserk under Tiger's Fury if you want the profile to blow all cool downs whenever.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I think you misunderstood. My first 2 rotations in PQR are Kittycleave, and the copied rotation of my own, Trash. So during trash when I am using the Trash rotation, swapping from aoe to single target with shift is my issue. It does not go back to the rotation I was previously using, Trash. During boss fights when I am using Kittycleave is fine, because it swaps between the correct profiles. I am not asking you to change your profile, just asking how I could change it on my end so when i am using the trash rotation and swap back and forth it doesn't swap to kittycleave, it goes back to the rotation being used previously, the Trash rotation.

EDIT: I just edited the lua to swap to my trash rotation instead of Kittycleave, this works for my needs.

----------


## Kaylo

Thanks for the new version. I really like it. The use of dream of cenarius is really nice, and finally AoE toggle with hotkey  :Smile: . Thanks.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.8.0 pushed with new info in DATA file as well as Toggle Button changed to Right alt. Also fixed Profession Buff usage as well as changed Racial's around a little bit. Potion's have also been added in.

WARNING: Pot's are used whenever you have berserk popped for right now. If you use Berserk on trash in raids, you will definitely want to remove "Potions" from the Rotation in Rotation editor. Potion's will also be used in Heroic's for those that carry their Pot's around with them in Heroic's.

----------


## firepong

Update Feral DPS Profile and Data File to Version 1.8.2. Updates Healing Touch and Data File. Added Sheuron's Healing Engine so that Healing Touch can Be Cast on the Lowest Health player First. If Player Health is Lowest or everyone is topped off, Healing Touch will be cast on Player.

----------


## calinzier

for those who are wondering avg dps from the profile. ill use feng the accursed for an example.
profile 1.6: 67474.5dps and 66351.7 dpse(effective dps)
profile 1.8.4: 72423.6dps and 71840.2 dpse(effective dps)

same gear and spec. just diffrent versions of the profile.

and +REP (as many as i can give) to fire for this profile.... EFFIN MAD DPS lol.

----------


## googlebee

really nice job on your profile Pong. + rep

Is it mandatory to run NS and DOC with this profile? Have u tested it with like Incarnation and NV, or Soul of the Forest Hotw? etc.

thanks~

----------


## cukiemunster

> really nice job on your profile Pong. + rep
> 
> Is it mandatory to run NS and DOC with this profile? Have u tested it with like Incarnation and NV, or Soul of the Forest Hotw? etc.
> 
> thanks~


Personally I run with Incarnation and NV, they line up very well with my engineer gloves. I have found this to be the highest dps for most MV and HoF fights, especially any over 6 minutes where you can get 3 CDs off, such as Blade Lord and Garalon in HoF. I have ranked top 25 Imperial Vizier with this profile, and top 100 on Garalon(Which would have been higher but I died near the end of the fight). I can see how DoC would be a better talent than NV if played manually, but with PQR most of the DoC procs seem to get wasted on normal strikes, and not used on Rake and 5 CP Rips only. I understand how this would be very very difficult to implement, but without that NV is a stronger talent from a pure dps standpoint than DoC.

Also the only time I have tried using NS was during a Garaj fight for extra stacks in the spirit world, and casting Healing Touch with NS proc up always brought me out of cat form, which is a pain in the ass, and ended up costing me several seconds of dps loss and was more hassle than its worth. I personally use Renewal for this reason, and it is a bigger heal, albeit usable less often.

----------


## googlebee

are you using NV and Inc with this newest release?

Did u find it better dps overall than previous releases using NV and Inc?

----------


## firepong

> are you using NV and Inc with this newest release?
> 
> Did u find it better dps overall than previous releases using NV and Inc?


I don't even have Natures Vigil coded in yet. I'm a baddie for not supporting all talents  :Embarrassment: 

I might code it in tonight though. Its about the same as Incarnation and Berserk.

As for HotW, that's not getting anything. I'm leaving it out and only taking the passive buff from it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> are you using NV and Inc with this newest release?
> 
> Did u find it better dps overall than previous releases using NV and Inc?


Yes I am using NV and Inc, I just added a line into the existing Berserk ability to cast NV at the same time. Tbh, I am not sure comparing this particular version versus previous ones, since my guild is currently focusing on HoF exclusively, so I dont really have anything to compare it to since we were in MV before. Only thing I can say is that if we get back into Heroic MV, I would try HotW out and hurricane the shield adds. This would be the ONLY possible reason I could see for taking HotW as feral, since the 6% agi boost has been a dps loss compared to NV on every test I have ran with it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Hey pong, i use Forte's Cooldown bar. its showing your addon is spamming the hell out of TF even while on CD. you should add a check to see if TF is on CD, or a delay after use so its not called repeatedly.

----------


## K1ngp1n

try using your profile at garalons legs, it always uses rip although the health of the legs is like at 5% 
pls code in a time to die timer so it uses ferocious bite when rip would only be up for a few seconds before the mob dies

----------


## firepong

> try using your profile at garalons legs, it always uses rip although the health of the legs is like at 5% 
> pls code in a time to die timer so it uses ferocious bite when rip would only be up for a few seconds before the mob dies


No reason to. The reason it still uses rip is because for some reason, the leg's are still taking in the whole bosses health (Legs show 5% but it's like the profile is only seeing the boss' HP. And no, the profile has no special targeting for boss related thing's. It was stated, but not coded in). Nothing I can do about this (I knew it's been doing this).

And no, I don't have enough time to code a Time to Die function when 50% of the time, the Data is wrong because of the shifting DPS going out.




> Yes I am using NV and Inc, I just added a line into the existing Berserk ability to cast NV at the same time. Tbh, I am not sure comparing this particular version versus previous ones, since my guild is currently focusing on HoF exclusively, so I dont really have anything to compare it to since we were in MV before. Only thing I can say is that if we get back into Heroic MV, I would try HotW out and hurricane the shield adds. This would be the ONLY possible reason I could see for taking HotW as feral, since the 6% agi boost has been a dps loss compared to NV on every test I have ran with it.


I'm still seeing more DPS out of my profile using Dream of Cenarius instead of speccing into Nature's Vigil for the extra burst.

----------


## googlebee

Are you using soul of the forest Pong? or Incarnation.

Edit* reason I ask is most top parses are using Soul of the Forest instead of Incarnation. For example, Garalon. 

Id assume only that heavy movement fights Soul would be best - more stand-fast fights, Incarnation? Example Garalon, versus say Gara'jal

----------


## firepong

> Are you using soul of the forest Pong? or Incarnation.
> 
> Edit* reason I ask is most top parses are using Soul of the Forest instead of Incarnation. For example, Garalon. 
> 
> Id assume only that heavy movement fights Soul would be best - more stand-fast fights, Incarnation? Example Garalon, versus say Gara'jal


I use Incarnation. I actually have yet to try Soul of the Forest after all the edit's I have done. I think I'll do that right now and see what I get.

----------


## TehVoyager

Lol i got skipped

but srsly. Calling TF 30 times a second might cause issues

----------


## firepong

> Lol i got skipped
> 
> but srsly. Calling TF 30 times a second might cause issues


I've already added in a check in the latest version to only cast when it's off CD. You probably haven't updated to 1.8.6 yet  :Embarrassment: 



```
local tfEnergy = UnitPower("Player")
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(106951)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
local tfStart, tfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local tfCD = tfStart + tfDuration - GetTime()

if BScooldown > 25 and tfEnergy <= 45 and tfCD < 1 then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))
elseif BScooldown < 1 and tfEnergy <= 45 and tfCD < 1 then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))
end
```

----------


## loyski

Wonder if mine is buggy, but i just downloaded it from the svn source. It won't put up rip, and the shred button stays highlighted for a while. Alot of times it sits there at 100 energy, like its waiting for something. The only time it uses all the energy is when TF is activated. (off cd) 
Any thoughts? Also, i'm using 1.8.6

**I'm trying it on the training dummies**

----------


## firepong

> Wonder if mine is buggy, but i just downloaded it from the svn source. It won't put up rip, and the shred button stays highlighted for a while. Alot of times it sits there at 100 energy, like its waiting for something. The only time it uses all the energy is when TF is activated. (off cd) 
> Any thoughts? Also, i'm using 1.8.6
> 
> **I'm trying it on the training dummies**


Yeah, before I leave for work, I'm reverting back to 1.8.4/5 for the time being. I screwed to much up in 1.8.6 lol

EDIT* Just reverted it all back to 1.8.4/5. Download both the Rotation and the Data File.

----------


## loyski

cool thanks bro

----------


## googlebee

Well, done testing with SoulOTF *vs.* Incarnation +DoC or Natures Vigil...... and HoTW on Elagon. 

I was only able to test in MV so far as these tests have been done over the past 3 weeks. 

These were tested on Normal Modes only. (Using Version 1.6 - I Wanted to keep it even , though Pongs profile has been updated.)

Below is a comprised list of what I found to be the optimal talents for each encounter based on my own testing. 

*My Stats:* 484 Ilvl. 74% Mastery (Buffed) 36% Crit(Buffed) - Nearly Hit/Expertise Capped. (Less than 1% on each to miss/dodge)
*My Glyphs:* Savagery - Cat Form - Shred

DoC is a really good talent, and wins hands down aside from a few encounters thus far.

*Mogu'shan Vaults*:
*
Stone Guard* - Incarnation+DoC > SOTF
*
Feng* - SOTF+DoC > Incarnation
*
Gara'jal* - SOTF + Natures Vigil (Came out 800 dps higher than DoC and its better utility for 20% Burn - )
*
Spirit Kings* - SOTF+DoC > Incarnation
*
Elagon* - SOTF+HOTW > or Incarnation+Natures Vigil (They are pretty close now after the 180% Nerf to SP for Feral/Resto/Guardian using HOTW). 
( for HOTW: Opened fight popping HOTW with Wrath Spam - HOTW was back up for burn phase - Popped HOTW, Used Hurricane on Adds when Stacked, then Wrath single target.)*

Emperor -* SOTF+DoC > Incarnation*


Heart of Fear:* Will Update after testing these Bosses.

Hope that helps!*

-GB


*

----------


## cukiemunster

Has glyph of shred been fixed? I could have sworn that I read somewhere that Shred!(glyphed spell) did not get buffed at the same time normal Shred did, so using this glyph for all intents and purposes is a dps loss?

----------


## googlebee

> Has glyph of shred been fixed? I could have sworn that I read somewhere that Shred!(glyphed spell) did not get buffed at the same time normal Shred did, so using this glyph for all intents and purposes is a dps loss?


Apparently not, and I wasn't aware of it ever being broken.

I just did the calculations based on one of my parses between Shred and !Shred. 

If my math is correct, !Shred was definitely lower by an average of 16,000 per hit.

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Apparently not, and I wasn't aware of it ever being broken.
> 
> I just did the calculations based on one of my parses between Shred and !Shred. 
> 
> If my math is correct, !Shred was definitely lower by an average of 16,000 per hit.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Not a prob. In theory it has the possibility of being a good glyph, if it gets fixed.

----------


## googlebee

> Has glyph of shred been fixed? I could have sworn that I read somewhere that Shred!(glyphed spell) did not get buffed at the same time normal Shred did, so using this glyph for all intents and purposes is a dps loss?


*Edit - According to my logs !Shred was coming out higher non crit by an average 3k more per hit, and critical strikes were gaining 10k more per hit. 

However, when I take total damage done non crit for each, and divide that by the number of hits, Shred does come out on top over !Shred.

So , I'm guessing that means it is still broken?

----------


## TehVoyager

> I've already added in a check in the latest version to only cast when it's off CD. You probably haven't updated to 1.8.6 yet [/code]


is the TF code in 1.8.5 as well?

Edit: Comparing the TF ability to the code you linked above, i can see that it isnt. im adding that into my local copy. 

YAY WORKS! YAY!

----------


## gamer6321

I was using it and the profile uses Thrash on OoC procs consistently its a loss in dps. it should only use it when the debuff falls off not on every OoC.

----------


## firepong

> I was using it and the profile uses Thrash on OoC procs consistently its a loss in dps. it should only use it when the debuff falls off not on every OoC.


I actually noticed it as a DPS gain. Albeit a small gain, but a DPS gain none the less.

----------


## gamer6321

Im using another profile (xrn5ferpve) which doesnt use Thrash or Dream of Cenarius/Nature's Swiftness and it seems to pull about 2-3k more dps than your profile when i tested both profiles for 6 minutes each on dummies

----------


## firepong

> Im using another profile (xrn5ferpve) which doesnt use Thrash or Dream of Cenarius/Nature's Swiftness and it seems to pull about 2-3k more dps than your profile when i tested both profiles for 6 minutes each on dummies


I don't care about dummies. At least test in a heroic/LFR or all results told are void.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.8.6 of my Feral DPS profile pushed. Changed the way Thrash works as well as added a Boss level check to Potion's to only be used in raids. Will not be used in Heroic's.

----------


## temp123

Thanks for update Firepong it started working on my low lvl kiteh

----------


## googlebee

> I actually noticed it as a DPS gain. Albeit a small gain, but a DPS gain none the less.


Logically his statement does seem to make sense though Pong. I'll change your code to check for debuff on target for thrash, and see if it is indeed a dps increase doing it that way.

Not to say it is, Honestly I dont know. Just would seem energy would be better used elsewhere, as the intial dmg from thrash isnt that extreme, compared to Shred.

----------


## firepong

> Logically his statement does seem to make sense though Pong. I'll change your code to check for debuff on target for thrash, and see if it is indeed a dps increase doing it that way.
> 
> Not to say it is, Honestly I dont know. Just would seem energy would be better used elsewhere, as the intial dmg from thrash isnt that extreme, compared to Shred.


Its already been changed to the way he stated in the latest release I uploaded. I did notice it was very rare to get a OoC process right after one, but hey, all to their own lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Thomja

Works great for levelling but AoE needs some healing management when low on HP.

----------


## firepong

> Works great for levelling but AoE needs some healing management when low on HP.


Yeah, my profile isn't even meant to be for leveling, so if it actually works for leveling, more power to ya. As for healing management, there's nothing I can do to add that into AE. There's just not enough swipes going out to get a good amount of combo points for anything. And I'm not going to code in Hard Casting of Healing Spells. This is suppose to be used mainly for raids and the like  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cukiemunster

Do you have any plans on incorporating Symbiosis into this at all? I cant tell you how many times after a wipe I have forgotten to reapply Symbiosis lol. So even something as simple as casting it on X player(or focus or w/e) and used on Cd. Running in a 25 man guild I usually have my Symbiosis on either a shaman for wolves, or dps warriors for shattering blow and to gain the extra stampede.

----------


## piratepetey

One quick suggestion, based on something I noticed from the profile. Rip damage is quote low - it should be one of the top two damage spells in the fight, but it's normally third. I think this is due to it being applied unbuffed quite frequently; i.e. without Tigers Fury up. Is it possible to check the CD of TF when Rip is about to expire and you have 5CP and wait a few seconds to re-apply Rip with TF up. This should boost dps since a buffed Rip will do 2-3k more damage per tick.

Hope this makes sense!

----------


## firepong

> Do you have any plans on incorporating Symbiosis into this at all? I cant tell you how many times after a wipe I have forgotten to reapply Symbiosis lol. So even something as simple as casting it on X player(or focus or w/e) and used on Cd. Running in a 25 man guild I usually have my Symbiosis on either a shaman for wolves, or dps warriors for shattering blow and to gain the extra stampede.


I'm actually thinking about doing this. Going to probably use a updates version of Sheurons healing check code. Going to update it to instead check the buff and who has it in the raid instead of it checking the hp. Then, if the druid doesn't have the buff, it will be prio based upon n class.




> One quick suggestion, based on something I noticed from the profile. Rip damage is quote low - it should be one of the top two damage spells in the fight, but it's normally third. I think this is due to it being applied unbuffed quite frequently; i.e. without Tigers Fury up. Is it possible to check the CD of TF when Rip is about to expire and you have 5CP and wait a few seconds to re-apply Rip with TF up. This should boost dps since a buffed Rip will do 2-3k more damage per tick.
> 
> Hope this makes sense!


I don't know. On my tests, its roughly 20% higher than Rake and in fact is 2nd in the rotation (on long fights. On short fights I usually have ravage 1st or 2nd). Are you using DoC? That's coded in decently and upped my DPS by about 10% more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

> I don't know. On my tests, its roughly 20% higher than Rake and in fact is 2nd in the rotation (on long fights. On short fights I usually have ravage 1st or 2nd). Are you using DoC? That's coded in decently and upped my DPS by about 10% more.


Yeah, I'm using DoC, and frequently getting unbuffed Rips. It's normally third in damage done, ticking for 9-10k unbuffed. With TF it normally ticks around 13k and with a trinket (elegon one) up to 16k.

Edit: those numbers might be off, my tooltip for Rake is only ever 99 dmg per second, but skada still shows Rip as third on dmg.

----------


## firepong

> Yeah, I'm using DoC, and frequently getting unbuffed Rips. It's normally third in damage done, ticking for 9-10k unbuffed. With TF it normally ticks around 13k and with a trinket (elegon one) up to 16k.
> 
> Edit: those numbers might be off, my tooltip for Rake is only ever 99 dmg per second, but skada still shows Rip as third on dmg.


Why is your rip so low? Un-buffed (no agi buffs , nothing) my Rip is doing 16k, without TF buff and everything else. With TF buff, it does ~20k, DoC Buff ~30k and in some cases, with all my stuff popped, I've had as high as 54k procs. Tool-tip on those high ones shown as high as 17k. And as for Rake, the tool-tip is screwed up on it. Never shows anything but 99 per second.

P.S. The above is not counting crits, just normal number's

----------


## gnitor

You did a great job there Firepong, I played a bit Feral in Cata and didn't bother really trying Feral in MoP (my main spe is Guardian). I just ran a couple of LFRs for the sake of it while testing your profile and it's incredible.

I'm not fully optimized though and I have an average ilvl (high 470s, maybe 479), but I find my Rip uptime to be low. Is it because I donùt generate enough Energy or is it the way it is supposed to be? After checking some Feral on WoL they all have Rip uptime close to 100% where mine is closer maybe to 70% (don't have the actual numbers, it was on Skada in game), but my damage output are still good and the profile is never hanging, always doing something. So I guess in the priority list my character is still too slow because of Energy generation or something and cannot keep up the pace.

[Edit] I'm using SotF and DoC (very nicely done in your rotation by the way)

----------


## firepong

> You did a great job there Firepong, I played a bit Feral in Cata and didn't bother really trying Feral in MoP (my main spe is Guardian). I just ran a couple of LFRs for the sake of it while testing your profile and it's incredible.
> 
> I'm not fully optimized though and I have an average ilvl (high 470s, maybe 479), but I find my Rip uptime to be low. Is it because I donùt generate enough Energy or is it the way it is supposed to be? After checking some Feral on WoL they all have Rip uptime close to 100% where mine is closer maybe to 70% (don't have the actual numbers, it was on Skada in game), but my damage output are still good and the profile is never hanging, always doing something. So I guess in the priority list my character is still too slow because of Energy generation or something and cannot keep up the pace.
> 
> [Edit] I'm using SotF and DoC (very nicely done in your rotation by the way)


Yeah, I've had other people say low Times on Rip as well, and I have it on mine. It generally stays around 78% or so. I don't see how a druid is getting 100% uptime on Rip. Their Ferocious Bite must be real low to get that much. I will probably try to change a few things, but for right now, I'm going to leave it at what it is. Just don't have the time to re-write Rip and Ferocious Bite. The only thing I'm potentially going to add in in the coming days is how Gabbz has his Ferocious Bite and Rip set up at < 20% HP on the target. If Rip is fixing to fall off and no 5 combo points. it will fire Ferocious Bite no mater how much Combo Points you have just to keep that rip going. When I get the time, I'm even thinking about finding a way code Rip to where at 20%, try and get as much buffs up as possible and get a damn good Rip that would be worth keeping on the target (one that is up in the 40k range and keep that on there from 20% to death). Now that would be a nice DPS boost. But right now, It would just be a lot of coding and I don't have the days off work to do that much.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Why is your rip so low? Un-buffed (no agi buffs , nothing) my Rip is doing 16k, without TF buff and everything else. With TF buff, it does ~20k, DoC Buff ~30k and in some cases, with all my stuff popped, I've had as high as 54k procs. Tool-tip on those high ones shown as high as 17k. And as for Rake, the tool-tip is screwed up on it. Never shows anything but 99 per second.
> 
> P.S. The above is not counting crits, just normal number's


Are you pulling these numbers off of the Rip tooltip? Because full raid buffed, my 491 ilvl feral is pulling about 19k dmg per 2 seconds accordint to the tooltip, this is with TF, both the DMF trinket and Elegon normal trinket up. If Rip goes up with no dmg buffs, it will usually hit for ~11k per 2 seconds.

I am going to attach a quick log parse of my most recent normal Feng kill, with personal information redacted ofc, so ppl can have comparisons, and for you firepong if it helps you out at all.

https://i.imgur.com/xq3vJ.jpg?1

Also you can see that my Rip uptime for this was 79%. So for a fight that I never left the bosses ass, this is quote low.

----------


## firepong

> Are you pulling these numbers off of the Rip tooltip? Because full raid buffed, my 491 ilvl feral is pulling about 19k dmg per 2 seconds accordint to the tooltip, this is with TF, both the DMF trinket and Elegon normal trinket up. If Rip goes up with no dmg buffs, it will usually hit for ~11k per 2 seconds.
> 
> I am going to attach a quick log parse of my most recent normal Feng kill, with personal information redacted ofc, so ppl can have comparisons, and for you firepong if it helps you out at all.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/xq3vJ.jpg?1


No, I never take the tooltip of the Debuff on the target. The tooltip shows the buffed damage of the spell, but from my calculation's, does not include the AP. For example, the tooltip will give me a damage of 11300 but is actually almost 16k. Skada and recount usually shows the right amounts. As for my damage of Rip I posted, those were non-crit attacks. For critical blows, I've had as high as what yours shows.

Remind you, I'm using the alchemist trinket and Searing Words trinket. With both of them procced as well as using my agility potion, I've had my agility top out at 22k, which is pretty damn high lol

----------


## piratepetey

Ok, so I've also double checked WoL and the tooltip appears to be nonsense.

This is for Will of the Emperor, which I spent pretty much the entire fight stuck to the boss, barring the initial adds and some help with dpsing adds in the middle. As you can see though, the Rip is third on dmg done (though the average tick is waaay higher than the tooltip suggests).

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## firepong

> Ok, so I've also double checked WoL and the tooltip appears to be nonsense.
> 
> This is for Will of the Emperor, which I spent pretty much the entire fight stuck to the boss, barring the initial adds and some help with dpsing adds in the middle. As you can see though, the Rip is third on dmg done (though the average tick is waaay higher than the tooltip suggests).
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Yeah, the tooltips are udder rubish and suck because they report the wrong ticks

----------


## googlebee

Pong - How hard would it be to add in Tsulong (Boss) as a potential target for Healing Touches (During Day Phase)
I posted for assistance in the main PQR thread. Explaining what needs to be done.

here is the post. (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## cukiemunster

Speaking of boss logic, do you have any plans to incorporate boss logics into your rotation, or would Xelper's code work with your profile? Amber Shaper logic while you are the Mutated Construct specifically would be great. 

His post I am talking about is http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2589817 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## googlebee

> Speaking of boss logic, do you have any plans to incorporate boss logics into your rotation, or would Xelper's code work with your profile? Amber Shaper logic while you are the Mutated Construct specifically would be great. 
> 
> His post I am talking about is http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2589817 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


That wouldnt seem to difficult to do if PQR can recognize the spells available.

If Mutated u spam 1 on boss
Hit 2 to interupt yourself.
hit 4 to leave vehicle (Mutated) when < 50%.

If I remember it correctly.

----------


## cukiemunster

Correct. I was just having problems on our kill this week with an addon I was using blocking my vehicle action bar, so I bugged out when I was in the suit. Kind of sucked lol

----------


## googlebee

have you even tested Xelpers special events yet?

Im going to try it now . see if it hangs or works.

----------


## gortyepid

Anyone having a problem on wind lord? I was clearly behind adds/boss the whole fight... And it used Mangle 25 times, and Shred 5 times.

And then on another attempt. Shred was used 35 times, Mangle was used 4 times.

----------


## googlebee

i didn't have any issues on LFR. Havent killed wind lord as a cat yet on Normal.

----------


## UnrealEck

I am seeing it sit at 100 energy for several seconds when it should be using shred to spend it which would give a considerable increase in DPS. It's also using Tiger's Fury at times when it would be best saved for right before a 5CP Rip. If it used it on 5CP RIP, then Healing Touch then Rake, it would result in another considerable leap in DPS.

----------


## cukiemunster

Yes, it has been said Rip is not coded for optimal dps, and Firepong has acknowledged it. However he is quite busy IRL, so until he decides to optimize it, if he is even going to, it works quite good for now.

----------


## z26

can add use Ravage on buff Stampede - Spell - World of Warcraft ? thx for your work !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## piratepetey

> can add use Ravage on buff Stampede - Spell - World of Warcraft ? thx for your work !


z26 - that ability was removed in Pandaria.

Wild Charge - Spell - World of Warcraft is the replacement talent, but there's no free ravage any more.

----------


## googlebee

Pong-

any progress on the tsulong event? would be happy to test it.

thanks

----------


## firepong

> Pong-
> 
> any progress on the tsulong event? would be happy to test it.
> 
> thanks


Haven't even ran the LFR version of that boss yet. Just haven't had the time to do anything in game. The only thing that has changed in my latest version is a little bit better Rip logic, but that's it.

----------


## googlebee

cool np , let me know if u need me to test at all. Have the entire week off.

----------


## firepong

I'll be releasing a minor fix my feral profile when I get back from the gym. Had my code saved on my phone and was working on it in my free time at work. Noticed I had the old code for Rip/Ferocious Bit still coded in for the t13 4 piece. The new update to be pushed should have way better uptime on Rip with this change. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

look forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## piratepetey

Also, it appears as though the healing engine has reverted to only healing yourself.

----------


## firepong

> Also, it appears as though the healing engine has reverted to only healing yourself.


Yeah, that was a new way of me trying something out. Didn't work out to well after my testing. Not like it really matters though, just a preference kinda thing C.c Will say this, with the way it is right now, it would work well on Tsulong if he was a Mouseover target >.>

----------


## firepong

Version 1.9.5 pushed for my Feral DPS Profile. Let me know how it does. Without the aggressive use of Ferocious Bite, it almost feels like I'm doing LESS DPS what what it was before.

You guys be the judge of the above and let me know what you think. That is all that is changed and it just doesn't feel right to me for some reason. Maybe having the mastery buff will make the DPS come back. All I did was test it in a few heroics, no LFR testing in this one.

----------


## UnrealEck

Yes, I noticed a DPS drop with the latest build.

I think priority should be to make sure it uses Tiger's Fury before Rip and to use Shred on clearcasting if Thrash is already on the enemy. It's also sitting on 100 energy some of the time for longer than a second, which could be spent on a Shred.

----------


## firepong

> Yes, I noticed a DPS drop with the latest build.
> 
> I think priority should be to make sure it uses Tiger's Fury before Rip and to use Shred on clearcasting if Thrash is already on the enemy. It's also sitting on 100 energy some of the time for longer than a second, which could be spent on a Shred.


See, that's the problem. For me, I have never sat at anything over 60 energy. I don't know why it does it for some, but it has never done it for me. People mention it, but it has never happened to me, so I don't know why it's doing it. I even turn Debugging on when I run in a heroic to test it all out.

----------


## firepong

Ok, version 1.9.6 pushed. Let me know how it does now. Still think its doing less DPS. Starting to think the aggressive Ferocious Bite code was working better than keeping Rip time up C.c :confused:

EDIT* Looks like if you have really low Mastery, it's better to go with aggressive Ferocious Bite usage and lower Rip times and vise versa if you have high Mastery ... .. .

----------


## cukiemunster

I just used your new update, and did 80k, top 20 WoL parse on Sha in Terrace LFR. I stayed on Sha the whole time like a baddie just to test the Rip, and it still only ended up with 73% uptime using the new version. I did notice however that it rarely uses FB now, only 6 used the whole 7 minute fight. Using the new version I did beat my previous best Tsulong ranking, but not the Lei Shi, but it did FEEL like dps was higher, just ended up with crappy CD usage during Lei Shi. Completely unbuffed, i have about 6700(60%) Mastery, but I am not sure how this compares to others since Feral is typically few and far in between. Also note that I do not gem +320 mastery like i see some doing, basically +160 Agi gems everywhere but a socket or two for the bonus.

----------


## Apsalaar

As mentioned here, the RiP uptime itself is pretty good, even in the low 80's. Whats really important is to always line up TF and/or Gloves and/or DoC on every one. Also a prio when both rip and rake are about to run out, do RiP first, then a DoC'd rake. Now I think Rake is prio nr1 nomatter what(after SR)?

Also: Sometimes it applies NS+HS at 4 combo points, and then uses the next 2 DoC charges on Shred before applying RiP.

----------


## Bottter

Can someone try the new version with SotF i think the agressive ferocious Bite is better with Sotf and not with Incarnation .

----------


## firepong

> As mentioned here, the RiP uptime itself is pretty good, even in the low 80's. Whats really important is to always line up TF and/or Gloves and/or DoC on every one. Also a prio when both rip and rake are about to run out, do RiP first, then a DoC'd rake. Now I think Rake is prio nr1 nomatter what(after SR)?
> 
> Also: Sometimes it applies NS+HS at 4 combo points, and then uses the next 2 DoC charges on Shred before applying RiP.


What I've got coded right now is pretty much what I've got time to do. I just had to work Thanksgiving and it was ultra slow, so I had time to look over my own code. Don't think I'll be changing it anytime soon. Has been stated time and again that I've only got a lack luster DoC coded, but it still does damn good the way it is.




> Can someone try the new version with SotF i think the agressive ferocious Bite is better with Sotf and not with Incarnation .


Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is true. I might have to add in 2 different versions of Rip and Ferocious Bite, which isn't hard to do.

----------


## firepong

Hmmmm, I think I'm going to add a HP check to Rip. If the Target is less than playerHP * 100, then use Ferosiuos Bite, otherwise consider the target long enough to live through a application of Rip and apply Rip. What would you guys sayon that for Feral DPS?

----------


## piratepetey

> Hmmmm, I think I'm going to add a HP check to Rip. If the Target is less than playerHP * 100, then use Ferosiuos Bite, otherwise consider the target long enough to live through a application of Rip and apply Rip. What would you guys sayon that for Feral DPS?


playerHP * 100 for me would be ~3.6mil HP. I'd think that a Rip on that would be preferential to just FB'ing. Can you base it on boss HP percentage ((current boss HP / max boss HP) *100)?

----------


## Soapbox

FIrepong has the right idea. you are best basing it off of the players health.

for example

PlayerHP*10
BossHP 

if PlayerHP*10 > BossHP then
return true
end


im brain-dead right now so forgive me for the lack of code, im sure you already have an idea of what to do

----------


## failroad

Just add time to die function. I'll PM you one if you want. Then you can add the amount in seconds from simcraft for real precise rippin

----------


## Soapbox

> Just add time to die function. I'll PM you one if you want. Then you can add the amount in seconds from simcraft for real precise rippin


TTD is wonky  :Frown:

----------


## Gabbz

Here comes a framework for TTD



```

if (guid ~= UnitGUID("target")) or (guid == UnitGUID("target") and UnitHealth("target") == _firstLifeMax) then               guid = UnitGUID("target")               _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")               _firstLifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")               _firstTime = GetTime()            end                         _currentLife = UnitHealth("target")            _currentTime = GetTime()            timeDiff = _currentTime - _firstTime            hpDiff = _firstLife - _currentLife            if hpDiff > 0 then               fullTime = timeDiff*_firstLifeMax/hpDiff                pastFirstTime = (_firstLifeMax - _firstLife)*timeDiff/hpDiff                calcTime = _firstTime - pastFirstTime + fullTime - _currentTime                if calcTime < 1 then                       calcTime = 1                   end                   timeToDie = calcTime            end            if hpDiff <= 0 then            guid = UnitGUID("target")            _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")            _firstLifeMax = UnitHealth("target")            _firstTime = GetTime()            end            -- dummy            if UnitHealthMax("target") == 1 then                timeToDie = 99            end            if not timeToDie  then                timeToDie = 1            end 


```

Works great for me.
You just need to tweak it somewhat.

----------


## firepong

> Here comes a framework for TTD
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if (guid ~= UnitGUID("target")) or (guid == UnitGUID("target") and UnitHealth("target") == _firstLifeMax) then               guid = UnitGUID("target")               _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")               _firstLifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")               _firstTime = GetTime()            end                         _currentLife = UnitHealth("target")            _currentTime = GetTime()            timeDiff = _currentTime - _firstTime            hpDiff = _firstLife - _currentLife            if hpDiff > 0 then               fullTime = timeDiff*_firstLifeMax/hpDiff                pastFirstTime = (_firstLifeMax - _firstLife)*timeDiff/hpDiff                calcTime = _firstTime - pastFirstTime + fullTime - _currentTime                if calcTime < 1 then                       calcTime = 1                   end                   timeToDie = calcTime            end            if hpDiff <= 0 then            guid = UnitGUID("target")            _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")            _firstLifeMax = UnitHealth("target")            _firstTime = GetTime()            end            -- dummy            if UnitHealthMax("target") == 1 then                timeToDie = 99            end            if not timeToDie  then                timeToDie = 1            end 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I can get that with the variables already in place so I don't have to go searching through your profiles for em xD? Can PM the base code to me if you want. If it works good enough, it's going to be turned into a function instead of making it an ability like stated there lol

----------


## Dersam

Sorry for posting this nooby question, but why whenever the bot start attacking i am getting tiny fps slutter?i'm not having any problems when it's not doing the rotation but it gets very annoying i didnt had this problem before. (I just reinstalled WoW yesterday so i'm not using any addons or etc)

----------


## firepong

> Sorry for posting this nooby question, but why whenever the bot start attacking i am getting tiny fps slutter?i'm not having any problems when it's not doing the rotation but it gets very annoying i didnt had this problem before. (I just reinstalled WoW yesterday so i'm not using any addons or etc)


You weren't getting it before because before, I had made my own function for the way it handled Mangle and shred. Now, its bundled with mangle and shred so you don't have to focus the tank or player for smart detection. It's probably me using PQR_UnitFacing() thats causing it and I've found that when you go into Control-Alt-Delete and click Task Manager and right click WoW.exe and change the Priority to something higher than medium, it pretty much gets rid of that stutter. I just have my WoW set on launch to do priority == High so I don't have to do this every time.

----------


## Dersam

> You weren't getting it before because before, I had made my own function for the way it handled Mangle and shred. Now, its bundled with mangle and shred so you don't have to focus the tank or player for smart detection. It's probably me using PQR_UnitFacing() thats causing it and I've found that when you go into Control-Alt-Delete and click Task Manager and right click WoW.exe and change the Priority to something higher than medium, it pretty much gets rid of that stutter. I just have my WoW set on launch to do priority == High so I don't have to do this every time.


I tried this, no luck im still getting the same problem.

Also i saw this in your to do list: Add in Xelper's New Facing Code for Shred and Mangle.

Is it still needed to do?

----------


## firepong

> I tried this, no luck im still getting the same problem.
> 
> Also i saw this in your to do list: Add in Xelper's New Facing Code for Shred and Mangle.
> 
> Is it still needed to do?


That's pretty much whats giving you the stutters in game is Xelper's facing code.

----------


## Dersam

> That's pretty much whats giving you the stutters in game is Xelper's facing code.


EDIT: I may have found what caused the sluttering, its the ability check option in the settings. Basically i got it to 20ms and doing so will cause slutter ONLY with kittycleave, kittyAoE and beserkAoE run smooth, if i put the ability check up to 400ms it will not slutter at all, but my DPS will be decreased dramaticaly, is there anything we can do so i can get optimal dps without having those annoying slutters?

----------


## firepong

> EDIT: I may have found what caused the sluttering, its the ability check option in the settings. Basically i got it to 20ms and doing so will cause slutter ONLY with kittycleave, kittyAoE and beserkAoE run smooth, if i put the ability check up to 400ms it will not slutter at all, but my DPS will be decreased dramaticaly, is there anything we can do so i can get optimal dps without having those annoying slutters?


The reason the AE rotation doesn't stutter is because there is no code to check to make sure you facing the target like what's in Shred/Mangle. Its nothing to do with the delay on the rotations. The delay won't help anyways because I'm not using the spellID designated box. All my spells use CastSpellByName ... .. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dersam

> The reason the AE rotation doesn't stutter is because there is no code to check to make sure you facing the target like what's in Shred/Mangle. Its nothing to do with the delay on the rotations. The delay won't help anyways because I'm not using the spellID designated box. All my spells use CastSpellByName ... .. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Well since you told me that mangle/shred has to be coded in the way to make sure i am facing a target, and that kind of way causes slutter, theres nothing i can do about it?

----------


## firepong

> Well since you told me that mangle/shred has to be coded in the way to make sure i am facing a target, and that kind of way causes slutter, theres nothing i can do about it?


You can go into Mangle/Shred and remove the facing reference, but then the profile will waste a few seconds on casting Shred if in front of a target to pop up the PQR_BehindTarget function, which I don't recommend this way. It was like that during cata and was proven to decrease DPS by ~500 or so. I would say its more now because of the increased stats we have

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mpzor

wont use FB for me at all. if its at 5cp it will just sit there and pool energy untill its almost capped and use rip again, even if there is still a rip up. using newest version, updated through pqr

----------


## Dersam

> You can go into Mangle/Shred and remove the facing reference, but then the profile will waste a few seconds on casting Shred if in front of a target to pop up the PQR_BehindTarget function, which I don't recommend this way. It was like that during cata and was proven to decrease DPS by ~500 or so. I would say its more now because of the increased stats we have
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


What if i don't wanna lose dps and still use it without any slutters? Does it mean i can only live with it? I bet that i'm like the only one who's having this problem, if it's really a coding problem then it must be how my computer react to this that cause the slutter. I used your profile when WoW was on patch 5.0.4 and it was working fine.

EDIT: I removed the ( local Facing = PQR_UnitFacing("Target","Player") ) line and it seemed to solve the slutter issue, as you said i do have a dps loss, so i don't want that of course.

----------


## UnrealEck

Good job with the latest build. I'm seeing a pretty big boost in DPS. Seems like it's using clearcasting a bit better now as well as item buffs.

To the guys above me, I didn't notice it not using FB at opportune times. As for Savage Roar, I think it's a priority over anything else since it gives EVERYTHING you do a damage buff.

----------


## UnrealEck

> See, that's the problem. For me, I have never sat at anything over 60 energy. I don't know why it does it for some, but it has never done it for me. People mention it, but it has never happened to me, so I don't know why it's doing it. I even turn Debugging on when I run in a heroic to test it all out.


Well there's several variables and trying to bend your brain around them is too much anyway.

I saw you discussing something about FB in relation to the enemy's HP. I am really bad at maths but all I can reccomend is to have it use FB instead of Rip ONLY when Rip is already on the target and the target has 30% HP or less since FB renews Rip on targets at 30% or less HP. Not sure if you know that or not from the discussion.

Another addition I'd reccomend is for it to use Shred on Clearcasting procs if Thrash is already on the target and still has say, 5 seconds or more left. Otherwise it sometimes seems to sit with Clearcasting buffed and Thrash ticking, waiting for Thrash to almost drop off so it can renew it. Cances are if it uses Shred instead, it might get another Clearcast and it can even use Thrash right after.

----------


## googlebee

Eh the clearcasting suggestion while its an improvement in dps, its extremely nominal, and very RNG. Omen of Clarity is so random its ridiculous. U can have 2 pop nearly back to back and not see another for 15-25 seconds. Keeping Thrash up nearly 90% of the time is a good thing when its free. 

I agree tho on the sub 30% thing.(Though it is 25% not 30) ...... It's very easy to code, as I did this in Cata with my bear/cat combo. 

This is from my old profile from last year. It would need to be rewritten most likely as a function for Pongs. And obviously using spellbyname etc.

Worked awesome on targets under 60% (For Cata) - I changed the health check obviously here as an example.



```

local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")local fbCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")local fbenergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100if fbhealth < 25 then    if fbrip ~= nil then        if fbCP == 5 then            return true        end    endelse    if fbrip ~= nil then        if fbtimer - GetTime() > 5 and fbenergy >= 60 and fbCP == 5 then            return true        end    endend 


```

-GB

P.S. - It sometimes sits at 100 Energy forme as well Pong, rarely, but it does from time to time.

----------


## firepong

> Eh the clearcasting suggestion while its an improvement in dps, its extremely nominal, and very RNG. Omen of Clarity is so random its ridiculous. U can have 2 pop nearly back to back and not see another for 15-25 seconds. Keeping Thrash up nearly 90% of the time is a good thing when its free. 
> 
> I agree tho on the sub 30% thing.(Though it is 25% not 30) ...... It's very easy to code, as I did this in Cata with my bear/cat combo. 
> 
> This is from my old profile from last year. It would need to be rewritten most likely as a function for Pongs. And obviously using spellbyname etc.
> 
> Worked awesome on targets under 60% (For Cata) - I changed the health check obviously here as an example.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that was the first one I worked around for my profile. As for it being used at 25%, again, is already in the profile. Don't ask me why its not using Ferocious Bite more, but I have noticed it as well. I'll be looking over my code more later tonight since I'm off work, but don't expect much changes because its pretty close to as good as I'm going to get it right now.

Main changes are going to be more better DoC management and maybe change a few other things, but we will see. It all depends on what I'm going to do.

I still have other things to get done like setting up my own personal SVN on my computer network do I can get rid of my Google code svn. It will have its own mini site and everything with a wiki page as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

While it is coded in to to use FB at sub 25%, you have it set to only use FB at 5 stacks, which quite often causes Rip to fall off. Can you add in to use FB regardless of CP if theres less than like 5 seconds left in Rip? I believe you had it this way during Cata, or I had modified it myself to do this. Either way it would provide much better dps during execute phase.

Also previously you had mentioned trying to recode Rip to line up with as many CDs as possible for that last 25% Rip to get the biggest possible Rip for refreshing. Is this still on the todo list, or has it been put on the back burner?

----------


## googlebee

just open the ability editor and select Ferocious Bite.

Now change this line :


```

    if fbCP == 5 then 


```

to



```

    if fbCP >= 3 then 


```

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

Yes, I could do that, but it should ONLY use >5 CP FB as a last resort, not all the time. With it done that way it would use 3 CP FB frequently, since Rip will be constantly be refreshed by this during execute phase.

It should have a reference to ripFinishTime(or current API equivalent). I believe this is the FB code that I had used during Cata. As you can see, it had this implemented to never let Rip fall off, and it would FB with even 1 CP to avoid it, but waiting for 5 CP FB otherwise for maximum dps.



```
local sRip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local targetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local ripHealth = 60
local Berserk = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)

if sRip then
	ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
	if targetHP < ripHealth then
		if ripFinishTime < 5 and playerCP >= 1 then
			return true
		end
		if playerCP == 5 then
			return true
		end
	end
	
	if playerCP == 5 and Berserk and ripFinishTime > 5 then
		if SavageRoar then
			local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
			if SavageRoarFinishTime > 3 then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## googlebee

yes it would, but keeping it at 3 tbh is a nice medium for now, as crits can gain Double CP. I've been using it this way for a week or so. it keeps rip up 100% sub 25%, with avg Fb's in the 60k range.

----------


## cukiemunster

Yes, that's my point. Average FB of 60k during burn phase is terrible. I just looked over some parses of my own, and my normal FB hits averages about 74k, and crits average 195k. So my average FB period would be around 140k, since I seem to crit about 65% of the time.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

firepong which link do i download for the enhancement shaman profile?

----------


## PIPOL13

Hey, have not updated your profile, and then decided to upgrade and I have terrible lag, FPS drops once (

----------


## TehVoyager

Hey pong, i'd like to take this momment in the middle of complaints that your profile isnt 100% PERFECT "I DO NOTHING AND GET TOP DEEPS" (even though its still the start of the expansion) to thank you for the hard work, dedication, and time expended coding something that people seem to just want to cry about. were not all looking for OMG MUST DO MORE DPS THAN SIMCRAFT AND RAIDBOTS EVERY TIME PERIOD. some of us are just looking for help for our offspec, and are quite happy and pleased with the results of your work, so far.

----------


## piratepetey

> Hey pong, i'd like to take this momment in the middle of complaints that your profile isnt 100% PERFECT "I DO NOTHING AND GET TOP DEEPS" (even though its still the start of the expansion) to thank you for the hard work, dedication, and time expended coding something that people seem to just want to cry about. were not all looking for OMG MUST DO MORE DPS THAN SIMCRAFT AND RAIDBOTS EVERY TIME PERIOD. some of us are just looking for help for our offspec, and are quite happy and pleased with the results of your work, so far.


Agree with all of the above  :Smile: 

With that being said, did you implement some facing code recently? Was on Garalon and the rotation would mostly only use Mangle on the legs.

I see that there is code to handle facing in the PQR_FirePong.lua, but I couldn't work out if it was being used. Code as follows:



```
function PQR_FireMangle(var1,var2,var3,var4)
            if UnitExists(var2) then
        --        local facing1 = PQR_UnitFacing(var2,var1)
                local facing2 = PQR_UnitFacing(var2,var3)
                local facing3 = PQR_UnitFacing(var3,var1)
                
                if facing2 == true and facing3 == true then
                    return true
                end
                return false
            end
        end
```

----------


## Dersam

> Hey, have not updated your profile, and then decided to upgrade and I have terrible lag, FPS drops once (


Edit : Nevermind, i actually taught that enabling vsync could have solved the problem but that wasnt the case (it was working fine when game wasnt installed at a 100% but nows it still run like shit (40-50 fps) instead of like100's)

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hey pong, i'd like to take this momment in the middle of complaints that your profile isnt 100% PERFECT "I DO NOTHING AND GET TOP DEEPS" (even though its still the start of the expansion) to thank you for the hard work, dedication, and time expended coding something that people seem to just want to cry about. were not all looking for OMG MUST DO MORE DPS THAN SIMCRAFT AND RAIDBOTS EVERY TIME PERIOD. some of us are just looking for help for our offspec, and are quite happy and pleased with the results of your work, so far.


I am not sure if this was directed towards me or not, and if not then forgive me, but not once have I ever complained about the state of the profile. Quite the contrary, I have asked pong SEVERAL times for his donation info because his profiles are so good. Using them I have ranked top 100 on EVERY normal version, and top 20 on every LFR fight. So his profiles are very very good. I am simply giving my opinion on ways that they can be improved. Now whether I am right or wrong in my assumptions is a completely different matter. I have tried altering his code, but due to my general lack of coding I usually end up breaking something, so I come here looking for ideas and sharing my own.

----------


## PIPOL13

sad, but now is not know how to walk in the raids, unaccustomed hands to play)

----------


## firepong

Yeah, no way I'm going to remove PQR_UnitFacing from my code. It's just to big of a DPS lose for it to cast Shred just to check to make sure to mangle. The only way the stutter is going to get fixed is if Xelper changes the way he finds facing, which I don't see that happening. There's a couple other functions that stutter as well, but Facing is the main one I think.

I will say this, I set PQR to high priority as well as WoW in Task Manager and it makes it pretty much all but gone for me.

Also, pushed a new update the includes my new SVN. If anyone can't connect or download the updates that are pushed to that new SVN, let me know because the new SVN is going to be my main site for releases.

----------


## PIPOL13

sorry, did not help with the priority(((((((((((maybe there are profiles on the cat's that would not fall FPS?

----------


## firepong

> sorry, did not help with the priority(((((((((((maybe there are profiles on the cat's that would not fall FPS?


What? I flat ass said the update would not help stutter. Again, I'm sorry, but I'm not removing PQR_UnitFacing from Mangle and Shred. YOu can go in and remove it yourself, but I wouldn't recommend it.

----------


## PIPOL13

everything is clear, we will wait and hope for the best

----------


## OnionsTich

The lag is unbearable. 100 fps to 35 fps. This is insane! I cant raid like this! :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

> The lag is unbearable. 100 fps to 35 fps. This is insane! I cant raid like this! :P


If its such a problem why dont you play by hand? Complaining about 35 fps... Myself I got constantly between 35-15 fps when I raid and I dont complain.

----------


## TehVoyager

Not to mention anything over 60FPS is useless lol.

ENTITLEMENT SYNDROME RAMPANT IN THIS THREAD

But seriously. 35fps is playable. if you dont like it mash the buttons yourself lol

----------


## firepong

> Not to mention anything over 60FPS is useless lol.
> 
> ENTITLEMENT SYNDROME RAMPANT IN THIS THREAD
> 
> But seriously. 35fps is playable. if you dont like it mash the buttons yourself lol


Yeah, I'm not even going to listen to the babble anymore. I'm going to start ignoring them if they start bitching about stuff like that. I play in sub200 FPS on my desktop and I can play reasonably well at ~60 FPS when it drops. I don't give a damn. As for the rest of you guys, learn to put up with it or again, loose ~1k DPS and remove PQR_UnitFacing() from mangle and Shred. I'm not going to do it for you. If you care for the lost DPS go right ahead.

----------


## Dersam

> Yeah, I'm not even going to listen to the babble anymore. I'm going to start ignoring them if they start bitching about stuff like that. I play in sub200 FPS on my desktop and I can play reasonably well at ~60 FPS when it drops. I don't give a damn. As for the rest of you guys, learn to put up with it or again, loose ~1k DPS and remove PQR_UnitFacing() from mangle and Shred. I'm not going to do it for you. If you care for the lost DPS go right ahead.


So i guess this drop is happening to you also and is totally usual? Before then i taught i was the only only who had this problem that's why i was the first one to post this issue on your thread.
i am currently running the game at 100-250fps in the open area (if i enter combat and my fps at 140 i would go down to 100-110) but if i am in stormwind at the training dummies i would run the game on 80fps and it drops down to about 40-50fps. I think it's pretty reasonable since stormwind is a place which is always crowded by players.

----------


## firepong

> So i guess this drop is happening to you also and is totally usual? Before then i taught i was the only only who had this problem that's why i was the first one to post this issue on your thread.
> i am currently running the game at 100-250fps in the open area (if i enter combat and my fps at 140 i would go down to 100-110) but if i am in stormwind at the training dummies i would run the game on 80fps and it drops down to about 40-50fps. I think it's pretty reasonable since stormwind is a place which is always crowded by players.


Yeah, I've pretty much always had it. I'm pretty much used to it. The FPS is bad right when you enter combat, but after that, Mine has never dropped below 60. I'm totally used to it so I don't see it as a problem. Again, I'm not going to take a 1k DPS loose by removing that little bit of code. I would rather have the stutter's instead. That 1k can mean a lot of your trying to place world first. Also, the stutter doesn't keep you from doing your job on raid mechanics. If your system is so bad that it makes it un-playable, there are very cheap video cards around the $60 range that will help you a lot. On top of that, it is Christmas time and most online retailers have some damn good deals on some damn good video cards.

----------


## firepong

Wanted to let you guys know my SVN will be going up and down for a little bit (my new one). Making changes to it, going to try and get a website loaded up on it the whole 9 yards. No new updates have been pushed besides the update on Google Code that added fix for Ferocious Bite (version 1.9.9) as well as linking to my new SVN.

If it is down and you can't do anything, it will be back up, don't worry.

----------


## Dersam

> Yeah, I've pretty much always had it. I'm pretty much used to it. The FPS is bad right when you enter combat, but after that, Mine has never dropped below 60. I'm totally used to it so I don't see it as a problem. Again, I'm not going to take a 1k DPS loose by removing that little bit of code. I would rather have the stutter's instead. That 1k can mean a lot of your trying to place world first. Also, the stutter doesn't keep you from doing your job on raid mechanics. If your system is so bad that it makes it un-playable, there are very cheap video cards around the $60 range that will help you a lot. On top of that, it is Christmas time and most online retailers have some damn good deals on some damn good video cards.


So you never get lower than 60fps even in raids? What are your system specs?

----------


## Sister

The bear profile does nothing, just stands there.

----------


## firepong

> So you never get lower than 60fps even in raids? What are your system specs?


Core I5 OCed to 3.8ghz, 16gig Triple Channel memory, z77 mobo, a 128gb SSD for main system HDD with 3 x 3tb HDD's for storage and games in RAID 0. Game is set to 1920x1080 res and graphics set to High and AA and SSAO as well as Multi-sampling set to x1 or off, whichever is lowest. As for vid cards, since last week, I have 3x 5770 since I got my 3rd one on sale last Friday at Best Buy for $75.




> The bear profile does nothing, just stands there.


Obviously because it hasen't been updated since Cataclysm.w

----------


## Dersam

> Core I5 OCed to 3.8ghz, 16gig Triple Channel memory, z77 mobo, a 128gb SSD for main system HDD with 3 x 3tb HDD's for storage and games in RAID 0. Game is set to 1920x1080 res and graphics set to High and AA and SSAO as well as Multi-sampling set to x1 or off, whichever is lowest. As for vid cards, since last week, I have 3x 5770 since I got my 3rd one on sale last Friday at Best Buy for $75.


Yea that's a pretty insane computer you got there lol. i run the game with about the same fps as you on the lowest settings xD

Might aswell buy an insane computer when i'll get back to work.

----------


## firepong

Wanted to add this in here. My DPS for Feng the Accursed on 10m Normal.



Damage Done: 30.1m
DPS(e): 70911.8
DPS: 71379.2

----------


## paveley

At what item lvl is that mr Pong?.

----------


## Darksiege

You've just become godly in my books Firepong!
+rep

----------


## TehVoyager

Firepongs computer makes me feel welfare. BRB crying in the corner. xD

----------


## piratepetey

> No new updates have been pushed besides the update on Google Code that added fix for Ferocious Bite (version 1.9.9) as well as linking to my new SVN.


I can only get version 1.9.8 from both the googlecode and your new svn.

----------


## g1teglover

> Core I5 OCed to 3.8ghz, 16gig Triple Channel memory, z77 mobo, a 128gb SSD for main system HDD with 3 x 3tb HDD's for storage and games in RAID 0. Game is set to 1920x1080 res and graphics set to High and AA and SSAO as well as Multi-sampling set to x1 or off, whichever is lowest. As for vid cards, since last week, I have 3x 5770 since I got my 3rd one on sale last Friday at Best Buy for $75.


That's an insane build you've got for your system...*Goes and cries in corner after seeing the specs*

----------


## firepong

> At what item lvl is that mr Pong?.


471iLVL and slowly going up as I get enough JP/VP to upgrade the gear that I can.




> I can only get version 1.9.8 from both the googlecode and your new svn.


Yeah, it's 1.9.8. I just had a miss-type there lol

P.S. On all the top parses I have seen, Ferocious Bite is rarely used, so I think something is going right so far on my profile lol.

----------


## gortyepid

Having problems on elg nornal... rotation isn't using shred at all when standing behind the boss...

----------


## firepong

> Having problems on elg nornal... rotation isn't using shred at all when standing behind the boss...


Something is going wrong on your end then. I just did elegon yesterday and it worked just fine. My DPS on the boss was actually 131k when he died, so the profile is working great C.c

----------


## gnitor

Your profile is really impressive, I'd like to rep more for this awesome work!

----------


## googlebee

> P.S. On all the top parses I have seen, Ferocious Bite is rarely used, so I think something is going right so far on my profile lol.


Its doing it job. FB is only being used in situations sub 25%. 

These bosses should have the highest FB count (10-15) in anyone's logs, as they are pretty much burn bosses with medium to no movement. 

Stone Guard (Normal of Heroic)
Feng (Normal or Heroic)
Garajal (Normal)
Spirit Kings (Normal or Heroic)
Elagon (Normal or Heroic)
Imperial Vizier (Normal or Heroic - granted u can dance around rings and not converted)
Wind Lord (Normal or Heroic)
Amber Shaper (Normal - If you aren't mutated alot)
Empress (Normal or Heroic)
Protectors (Normal or HM)

The other bosses I notice in my logs have considerably low FB counts. (5-7) Which is very normal.

Your profile works great Pong. 

I do this manually now, but if your wanting to do more to this awesome profile of yours, only thing i would add is a smart potion usage for 25% Burns and some Symbiosis support.

*For Smart Potions:*
Adding in a health check on boss for potions would work. pop at 28% for good measure. This buffs your Rip with 4000 more agility, which equates to a ton of refreshed dmg with FB. (Especially if you get lucky and have that Rip Buffed with DoC as well.)

*For Symbiosis:*
I will start working on this as I'm wanting to for my Bear Profile. We need to make a framework for Symbiosis I'd guess. 

The only viable dps Swaps for Feral would be from 
DK: Death Coil (Used when when over 8 yards from target for a cp builder)
Shaman: Feral Spirit (Wolves 2 min cd)
Warlock: Soul Swap (Would be awesome for lots of switching - i.e. Will of the Emperor - Sha of Fear, etc - not sure how easy this would be to implement.)

The actual casting of Symbiosis on the appropriate class would need to be done manually.

Otherwise, Excellent Job.  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## googlebee

Also.....noticed its not interrupting now. Did u change something? I am using the same Xelper interrupt ability that i edited as the one i used prior to this newest push.

----------


## PIPOL13

> Also.....noticed its not interrupting now. Did u change something? I am using the same Xelper interrupt ability that i edited as the one i used prior to this newest push.


and you do not do profel a cat?

----------


## googlebee

> and you do not do profel a cat?


wut the ...are u trying to say there.

----------


## firepong

> Also.....noticed its not interrupting now. Did u change something? I am using the same Xelper interrupt ability that i edited as the one i used prior to this newest push.


I actually never had a interrupt built into my profile. Maybe you were using a interrupt profile (Shift or Alt - C)? I don't think I have ever had interrupts in my profile. Just now got smart healing for the whole raid from Healing Touch, which I must say, works pretty damn good from my logs lol.

EDIT* I have the potion thing set in the profile to some degree (30% or lower), but I still have it set to need berserk up at least to blow it. I know in a single fight, I can usually get 3 berserk in, on any of the bosses. One at the beginning, the next at around 65% and the last one around 20% if the DPS is still going the same as what it was at 65%. Usually, I did pop my potion myself while the rotation is paused ( Hold Alt) and put my own Rip up with Potion Buff, Tiger's Fury Buff as well as my Trinket and Weapon Procs if I get lucky. I've gotten lucky a few times and got a Tooltip on my rip debuff stating it was doing 23.6k Damage, which is pretty damn good. Only got that once and I think my burst was ~ 200k for a good 20 seconds at the beginning of a fight.

----------


## PIPOL13

> wut the ...are u trying to say there.


you used to like doing profiles on the cat, but right now you're doing them?

----------


## Joda

I got a little rare problem, when i attack from front, don't have glyph of shred (i know it's stupid to don't use this when attacking from front) and incarnation (got SotF) and got Tiger's Fury up, than bot doesn't cast mangle, so it waste energy, cause most time of TF got 100 energy.

In mangle ability:

...
elseif not HasGlyph then
...
elseif not incarnKnown then
if Facing == true and fbCP < 5 and rake ~= nil *and not tfBuff* and HasSR and ((CCasting and HasThrash and HasThrash > 3) or (not CCasting and not HasThash)) then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))
...
This should fix, delete marked code, and i think it doesn't brake anything.

----------


## UnrealEck

> Eh the clearcasting suggestion while its an improvement in dps, its extremely nominal, and very RNG. Omen of Clarity is so random its ridiculous. U can have 2 pop nearly back to back and not see another for 15-25 seconds. Keeping Thrash up nearly 90% of the time is a good thing when its free. 
> 
> I agree tho on the sub 30% thing.(Though it is 25% not 30) ...... It's very easy to code, as I did this in Cata with my bear/cat combo. 
> 
> This is from my old profile from last year. It would need to be rewritten most likely as a function for Pongs. And obviously using spellbyname etc.
> 
> Worked awesome on targets under 60% (For Cata) - I changed the health check obviously here as an example.
> 
> 
> ...


An extra Shred whilst Thrash is ticking and still has a few seconds left is more than "extremely nominal" DPS increase. Clearcasting is completely random, however that has nothing to do with the point in changing it to Shred when Thrash is active above 3 seconds because it's utilizing the proc better, avoiding sitting at high or capped energy and is expending it asap in order to allow for the possibility of a new proc.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.9.9 ( the real 1.9.9 lol) pushed to my SVN. Update through PQRotation to get this update or update my SVN (The one in my signature) if you want to go that route. Has the above fix for people who are using Glyph of Shred (Really shouldn't be as it IS a DPS lose since it does not get buffed)as well as changed the way Thrash worked. Should finally use Mangle/Ravage/Shred on extra ClearCasting procs when the timer on Thrash is over 3 seconds. From what I can tell, this is a minor DPS increase (~ 150), so it's not big. As for the energy pooling, from what I can tell, the real reason on that, from what I can tell, is when rip is below 10 seconds and Ferocious bite notices it. From my stand point on this, I'm going to leave it like it is as it stands to be reasoned as a Smart Pool. By Smart Pool, most times, it will not use Ferocious Bite and instead can be considered as pooling the energy for better up-time on Rip.

----------


## googlebee

> An extra Shred whilst Thrash is ticking and still has a few seconds left is more than "extremely nominal" DPS increase. Clearcasting is completely random, however that has nothing to do with the point in changing it to Shred when Thrash is active above 3 seconds because it's utilizing the proc better, avoiding sitting at high or capped energy and is expending it asap in order to allow for the possibility of a new proc.


 It is a small dps increase in some cases, in others it isn't. Multiple Mob fights (Stone Guard - Garalon - Wind Lord - Amber Shaper - Empress - Protectors) it most certainly is not. Perhaps keeping 1.9.8 for those bosses, and using 1.9.9 for non multiple mob bosses is best. Ill compare this week using 1.9.9 and see. (See image below for thrash dmg on a multi mob fight)


@ Firepong: As for interrupt, your previous versions were fine working with Xelpers interrupt file. Not sure what it is. Could you possibly list the interrupt profile you use?

Also, according to my logs, it looks as if !Shred is doing more average per hit then Shred. Image below is from Protectors.

As for whenever energy is at 100% for more than a second, i just manually shred or mangle once/twice. Doesn't happen often.

-GB

----------


## firepong

> It is a small dps increase in some cases, in others it isn't. Multiple Mob fights (Stone Guard - Garalon - Wind Lord - Amber Shaper - Empress - Protectors) it most certainly is not. Perhaps keeping 1.9.8 for those bosses, and using 1.9.9 for non multiple mob bosses is best. Ill compare this week using 1.9.9 and see. (See image below for thrash dmg on a multi mob fight)
> 
> 
> @ Firepong: As for interrupt, your previous versions were fine working with Xelpers interrupt file. Not sure what it is. Could you possibly list the interrupt profile you use?
> 
> Also, according to my logs, it looks as if !Shred is doing more average per hit then Shred. Image below is from Protectors.
> 
> As for whenever energy is at 100% for more than a second, i just manually shred or mangle once/twice. Doesn't happen often.
> 
> -GB


So Glyph of Shred was patched. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere in patch notes, so I thought it was still broken. Don't know if I'll use it, but I'll look it over compared to my other glyphs.

----------


## googlebee

it was patched a week or 2 ago afaik. Cukiemonster and i were discussing it back then.

So about your interrupt ability u use.....  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> it was patched a week or 2 ago afaik. Cukiemonster and i were discussing it back then.
> 
> So about your interrupt ability u use.....


I don't interrupt. My custom interrupt in my SVN as you can see is mainly for leveling. Other than that, if my group absolutely wants me to interrupt, I will holt alt and cast manually, but we have 2 mage's in our raid group, so were almost good on interrupts most of the time.

----------


## jackson27

Firepong. I adore your profiles so much, but I can't pinpoint what it is, but this last update, seems to have lost me alot of fluidity in rotation, and dps. I think I need more time with it to figure out why

----------


## piratepetey

> it was patched a week or 2 ago afaik. Cukiemonster and i were discussing it back then.
> 
> So about your interrupt ability u use.....


GB - the Xelper interrupt that I use had to be modified. Did you possibly run the update on PQR and include the interrupt to overwrite changes you made yourself?

Here's the code I use in the interrupt profile:



```
local _, playerClass = UnitClass(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
		
		if playerClass == &amp;quot;DEATHKNIGHT&amp;quot; then
			return 47528
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;DRUID&amp;quot; then
				return 106839
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;HUNTER&amp;quot; then
			return 34490
```

----------


## googlebee

Thanks Pirate, but yes I had an edited version myself. For some reason its not interrupting with this version.

----------


## iliekcoffee

Hey Firepong, just wanted to say your profiles are awesome. and I was wondering if you intend to add dream of cenarius into your feral cat rotation? right now ej is saying it provides optimal dps. Thanks

----------


## googlebee

> Hey Firepong, just wanted to say your profiles are awesome. and I was wondering if you intend to add dream of cenarius into your feral cat rotation? right now ej is saying it provides optimal dps. Thanks


Umm it uses dream. U just need to spec into it.

----------


## gnitor

Like googlebee said it's already using DoC, and the smart heal is pretty impressive in raid by the way.

----------


## cukiemunster

Lol, am I the only one that has found NV to be a bigger dps boost than DoC? I am 492 ilvl with 2 piece bonus, and have done multiple LFR's with both DoC and NV talented, and almost everytime have found my dps to be higher with Nature's Vigil. It lines up great with Berserk and Incarnation, allowing these 3 CDs to be stacked on 3 occasions on most boss fights, last one during the burn phase is very nice. I have tried running with SotF/DoC, but for some reason this combo falls short of Inc/NV everytime, atleast for me.


/shrug

----------


## gnitor

My experience with a 480 ilvl Feral is that DoC usually is better than NV, however since you have a very nice burst with NV Incarnation and Zerk, then in some fights you will be able to keep that extra dps longer on the DPS and in the end indeed do more Damage. DoC has a much higher general DPS, just lacking this great burst.

Depending on your roster and your fights' lengths, you may want to go with Incarnation/NV. It's really just a matter of fights.

In LFR I generally outdps most Feral after their awesome pulls, because they'll burst again only once more.

----------


## googlebee

I never pull ahead on a pull as feral. I always rank top 3 in our raid tho. Over casters sometimes. Stacking Mastery will help a ton. Stacking Crit will help more for Incarn and NV.

LFR is not a good benchmark at all - as most of those fights are nearly half the length of a normal or Heroic fight.

Short fights, under 5 min . Incarn/NV may pull ahead. Over 5 min DoC takes the cake. Hands down.

----------


## firepong

Sadly, I just noticed that my Feral DPS profile does in fact use Mangle only on Elegon, BUT IN certain circumstances. Here's a list of what I gathered:

If elegon is pulled and facing the little control panel, while the DPS is behind him, it will properly use Shred/Mangle.If elegon is pulled and instead facing the back of the room, then it will screw up and go backwards.

My theory on the above is as follows. You all should remember how Ultraxion was a frontal attack Boss, never moving from his spot. Well, with Elegon, he is always in the same spot, never moving, but can be turned. With this in mind, the in-game Blizzard Memory is stating that he is never moving, and in turn, never changing the way he is facing. This memory read is how PQR_UnitFacing() also determines if the Unit is facing another Unit.

Now, with the above in mind, I have a few way's of fixing this, you guys give me feedback on it:
 First Option: For this first one, the raid leader has to make sure that all players have a roll selected as well as the player using my Profile using Raid Frames as well. With this method, I will take Raid2 and Raid3 (These 2 spots should be the Main Tank and Off-Tank if rolls are specified) and make a custom function in the same way I had PQR_FireMangle and facing being done. With this, it will make sure that either of the tank is targeting the same Unit as the player. Then, if both the player and the Tank is facing each other, it will then say "Hey, I can Shred on this, so lets do that" or vise verse. Second Option: Make a toggle Button (probably Left Shift or Control) to toggle between either Mangle or Shred Use. With this option, it would possibly fall back to either one if PQR_IsBehindTarget() (Whatever this function is, haven't used it in forever) and select that way. But it will always use Shred first if in Shred Mode and if it determines that you can't Shred and can use Mangle, but in a second, you get behind the target, it will take 3 Seconds (Blizzard in-game warning detection reset timer for telling if player is behind target. It's what pops up the red text in the upper middle screen) to reset and go back to Shred, wasting precious Energy on unneeded moves.

So, again, you guys give me your opinions on which option of the above I should use. I was going to implement the First Option, just because it would actually be better. Again, the Raid Leader would have to make sure everyone had their rolls selected or it could mean bad things.

----------


## googlebee

option 1 imo -

----------


## cukiemunster

The role check thing shouldn't be much of a problem since LFR auto-assigns roles, and any RL worth a damn SHOULD have one a role check by the time you get to Elegon. I definitely do not care for the toggle button idea, so I guess option 1 would be my choice as well. But 1 question, with either option, would it cause a dps loss, like you said in a previous post that having PQR_BehindTarget instead of PQR_BehindTarget? This problem seems to be situational, so if you make these changes, could you possibly just add another rotation into your profile for Elegon, instead of implementing it into the main KittyCleave profile? Just a suggestion.

This is a parse from Elegon, with no Shred issues.

----------


## UnrealEck

> It is a small dps increase in some cases, in others it isn't. Multiple Mob fights (Stone Guard - Garalon - Wind Lord - Amber Shaper - Empress - Protectors) it most certainly is not. Perhaps keeping 1.9.8 for those bosses, and using 1.9.9 for non multiple mob bosses is best. Ill compare this week using 1.9.9 and see. (See image below for thrash dmg on a multi mob fight)
> 
> 
> @ Firepong: As for interrupt, your previous versions were fine working with Xelpers interrupt file. Not sure what it is. Could you possibly list the interrupt profile you use?
> 
> Also, according to my logs, it looks as if !Shred is doing more average per hit then Shred. Image below is from Protectors.
> 
> As for whenever energy is at 100% for more than a second, i just manually shred or mangle once/twice. Doesn't happen often.
> 
> -GB


With exception of course. On fights where you're trying to top DPS and only trying to top DPS by hitting multiple mobs, then yes. Most people in LFR are solely trying to top DPS instead of focussing on single targets or the target they're supposed to be focussed on. If you're raiding normal or heroic, you need to have more focussed DPS on specific targets most of the time unless it's an encounter in which you have adds coming into the fight in close proximity with each other. If you need AOE, there's always the AOE profile to switch to.
Thrash is dfefinitely fine to use because of the bleed mechanic but as long as it's not being renewed when it's still got plenty of time left on it because that clearcast proc would be better spent on a free Shred (to allow for a new proc without wasting procs) unless of course there's a lot of enemies around you and you're only looking at topping DPS in LFR rather than practicality which is needed outside LFR.

----------


## UnrealEck

> Lol, am I the only one that has found NV to be a bigger dps boost than DoC? I am 492 ilvl with 2 piece bonus, and have done multiple LFR's with both DoC and NV talented, and almost everytime have found my dps to be higher with Nature's Vigil. It lines up great with Berserk and Incarnation, allowing these 3 CDs to be stacked on 3 occasions on most boss fights, last one during the burn phase is very nice. I have tried running with SotF/DoC, but for some reason this combo falls short of Inc/NV everytime, atleast for me.
> 
> 
> /shrug


It depends on the fight and the duration. It depends on how and when your cooldowns are used and how many cooldowns you can fit into the fight and how perfectly they fit into it.
Generally on long fights it's probably best to take DoC over NV.

----------


## gnitor

I'd say option 1.

----------


## UnrealEck

Getting a drop in DPS with the latest code. It won't use NS a lot of the time and I had to tell it to use my Engineering tinker on my gloves before it uses Rip. It's also sitting at 100 energy with clearcasting procs and Thrash already ticking.

EDIT: Just updated PQR, ran the profile again. It sat at 100 energy even without clearcasting for 4-5 seconds.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Getting a drop in DPS with the latest code. It won't use NS a lot of the time and I had to tell it to use my Engineering tinker on my gloves before it uses Rip. It's also sitting at 100 energy with clearcasting procs and Thrash already ticking.
> 
> EDIT: Just updated PQR, ran the profile again. It sat at 100 energy even without clearcasting for 4-5 seconds.


I too have problems with 1.9.9. My general dps was considerably lower than previous versions, and I too now have it sitting at 100 energy ALOT, where previously it never happened for more than a second or two when Rip was waiting to be reapplied.

----------


## z26

> z26 - that ability was removed in Pandaria.
> 
> Wild Charge - Spell - World of Warcraft is the replacement talent, but there's no free ravage any more.


http://www.wowhead.com/spell=81022
the ability is still there - it is from PvP set bonus
how can add use ravage when buff activated?

----------


## googlebee

> Stampede - Spell - World of Warcraft
> the ability is still there - it is from PvP set bonus
> how can add use ravage when buff activated?


This is what I used in cata.



```

local stamp = UnitBuff("player", "Stampede")if stamp ~= nil then    RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")    RunMacroText("/cast Ravage!")    RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")end 


```

-GB

p.s. @ Pong: U may want to release 1.9.8 again, the latest push does seems to have a slight dps loss for some reason.

----------


## OnionsTich

Does anyone have 1.9.6 ? I realy get most dps from that version and no lag ;(

----------


## cukiemunster

I wish there was an option in PQR to revert to previous versions like you can with an SVN  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OnionsTich

1.9.6 Worked best for me and a few others the unit facing was a big loss in my DPS with the lag it brings.

----------


## cukiemunster

> 1.9.6 Worked best for me and a few others the unit facing was a big loss in my DPS with the lag it brings.


Pretty sure all 1.9.X versions have the same unit facing coding.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Pretty sure all 1.9.X versions have the same unit facing coding.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2


Yes they did. In one form or anther.

----------


## googlebee

what specifically did u change in 1.9.9 Pong? 1.9.8 was great - only reason i am barely beating old parses is due to gear.

thanks! Was it just the shred on Clearcasting ? or more.

----------


## firepong

> what specifically did u change in 1.9.9 Pong? 1.9.8 was great - only reason i am barely beating old parses is due to gear.
> 
> thanks! Was it just the shred on Clearcasting ? or more.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2604627 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

Pretty much all I changed was there. I only changed the ClearCasting procs to only refresh Thrash if under 3 seconds or if no thrash exists at all. Then, I made it to where it would use Mangle/Ravage/Shred if Thrash timer was greater than 3 seconds and you had a ClearCasting proc. Don't know why that would make DPS go down, but I reverted it back to 1.9.8 anyways.

BTW, I don't think 1.9.8 had the fixes for Glyph of Shred in there. I'll have to get that later as I'm bone tired after a 5 hour raid and have work in 8 hours.

----------


## cukiemunster

How would I add the Engineer gloves into the Tiger's Fury ability? As it is now, sometimes it goes a full duration without using the gloves, and also I would personally rather have these 2 abilities linked for stacked buffs. So everytime TF is used, it uses the gloves. I have tried adding /use 10 in a couple places, but from my understanding your profiles do not use abilities this way.

----------


## googlebee

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2604627 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)
> 
> Pretty much all I changed was there. I only changed the ClearCasting procs to only refresh Thrash if under 3 seconds or if no thrash exists at all. Then, I made it to where it would use Mangle/Ravage/Shred if Thrash timer was greater than 3 seconds and you had a ClearCasting proc. Don't know why that would make DPS go down, but I reverted it back to 1.9.8 anyways.
> 
> BTW, I don't think 1.9.8 had the fixes for Glyph of Shred in there. I'll have to get that later as I'm bone tired after a 5 hour raid and have work in 8 hours.


I think i speak for everyone here when i say thank you for your consistent updates and responsiveness!

Why would code for glyph of shred by necessary tho. I was using that long before in 1.9.7 and it worked great. Just curious.

-GB

----------


## firepong

> I think i speak for everyone here when i say thank you for your consistent updates and responsiveness!
> 
> Why would code for glyph of shred by necessary tho. I was using that long before in 1.9.7 and it worked great. Just curious.
> 
> -GB


Glyph of Shred has always been coded in. I just had a problem on it to where it wouldn't use it at all when Tigers Fury was active in certain situations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

ahh - well used your 1.9.8 tonight at it seemed decent. definitely better than 1.9.9 was. So not sure what happened between them. 

Question for you Pong. If one was to add Swipe into the Single Target Rotation and only place it above Shred, would it still not Swipe often? 

Asking this specifically for Wind Lord Heroic.

Basically to use Swipe, if Rake and Thrash are on target as well. 

thanks!

-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

How can it be "updated" and be for an old patch? The version that was released during that patch worked flawlessly. If you need it I may still have the last Cata version released somewhere, I'll have to look when I get home.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

cukie you're probably answering to a bot, everybody who has those 3 broken images seem to write random senseless stuff here :3

----------


## firepong

> How can it be "updated" and be for an old patch? The version that was released during that patch worked flawlessly. If you need it I may still have the last Cata version released somewhere, I'll have to look when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2


Don't bother with him. If you quote his message and look at his text, hes one of those spam bots that add in hidden images with his code and never come back. All of his 6 posts, at least the 3 I looked at were the same form.

EDIT* It should also show the broken image links in tapatalk.

EDIT** I'll be putting up a newer version of 1.9.9 that should hopefully do the same as the older version but without the DPS decrease. I haven't done a LFR or raid with the new version, but I didn't notice any DPS loss on a dummy while running it. Also fixed the error's that for some reason seemed to pop up after I reverted back to 1.9.8. Can't believe I didn't notice the errors  :Frown:  Errors as in in-game popup errors. No one even posted here saying that it had errors, it's weird.

----------


## cukiemunster

Oh ok lol. I still don't understand the purpose of chat bots like that since there is no link or anything. I just thought the pictures were waiting to be approved or something.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## det1

still seeing a good bit of down time where it will sit for 5-6 secs with full energy, have the latest update so maybe it is sometime i am doing or spec'd wrong?

----------


## googlebee

its not you.. it just does that for some reason.

----------


## cukiemunster

> still seeing a good bit of down time where it will sit for 5-6 secs with full energy, have the latest update so maybe it is sometime i am doing or spec'd wrong?





> its not you.. it just does that for some reason.


^^This^^ It is weird too because it seems to happen at random times, so I can't quite pinpoint it to any one thing. Other than this, the profile is outstanding. Just keep Rake or Shred handy, and pop a couple out when it seems to lock up and you will be g2g, it will start again after a few seconds.

----------


## firepong

Version 2.0.0 pushed. Should have ALL energy problem's fixed. Uses Ferocious Bite more and Rip uptime is OK, but I think I'm going to have to implement some kind of energy pooling if were going to get anything higher than 75% on rip uptime.

----------


## boxo

i think that the profile may be hanging on healing touch, or something. I notice that it sits at 100 energy and doesn't cast while the cursor indicates it's trying to cast a spell on a friendly target. manually pressing any other kill (rip, mangle, whatevs) causes the rotation to start again.

----------


## gnitor

Do you have this issue with the new 2.0.0 Profile that he released a few hours ago? I haven't tested it yet, I'm hoping to spend some time later in LFR before our raid tonight (I tank I'm don't kitty in raid) and send my feedbacks.

----------


## cukiemunster

I completely agree. Energy pooling is a necessity, as long as it is pooled for the correct spells. During late Cata I had a modified version of your profile and Gabbz that had an energy pool implemented. This is the code used, not sure if any of it is reusable or if you can work off of it or not.



```
local Clearcasting = UnitBuff("player", 16870)
local sPrimalMadness = UnitBuffID("player", 80317)
local ytigersfury = UnitBuffID("player", 5217) -- TF, should not pool
local yberserk = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
local ytigersfuryStart, ytigersfuryDuration = GetSpellCooldown(5217)
local yRip, _, _, _, _, _, yripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local yplayerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
local Tlvl = UnitLevel("target")

if Tlvl ~= -1 then
	return false
end

if yRip then
	local yripFinishTime = yripEndTime - GetTime()
	if yripFinishTime < 3 and yplayerCP < 5 then
		return false
	end
end


if ytigersfuryStart ~= 0 then
	local ytigersfuryCooldown = GetTime() - ytigersfuryStart
	if ytigersfuryCooldown > 27 then
		return false
	end
end

if yberserk then
	return false
end

if ytigersfury then
	return false
end

if Clearcasting then
	return false
end

if sPrimalMadness then
	return false
end

if yplayerCP < 5 then
	return false
end

if PQR_NotBehindTarget() then
	--mangling
	if playerEnergy < 40 then
		return true
	end
else
	--shredding
	if playerEnergy < 60 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## firepong

> I completely agree. Energy pooling is a necessity, as long as it is pooled for the correct spells. During late Cata I had a modified version of your profile and Gabbz that had an energy pool implemented. This is the code used, not sure if any of it is reusable or if you can work off of it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Clearcasting = UnitBuff("player", 16870)
> local sPrimalMadness = UnitBuffID("player", 80317)
> local ytigersfury = UnitBuffID("player", 5217) -- TF, should not pool
> local yberserk = UnitBuffID("player", 50334)
> ...


I get most of what you have there. Most of it is already implemented, even went as far as implementing into Rip/Ferocious Bite, if Tiger's Fury will be off cooldown in under 3 seconds, to hold off until Tiger's Fury Buff is active for max damage ( I have gotten a 250k Ferocious Bite crit from this method on more than a few occasion's).

Besides that, was the above a function or something? If it had return true for mangling and shredding, wouldn't it just cast whatever is in the spellID box on the left.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I get most of what you have there. Most of it is already implemented, even went as far as implementing into Rip/Ferocious Bite, if Tiger's Fury will be off cooldown in under 3 seconds, to hold off until Tiger's Fury Buff is active for max damage ( I have gotten a 250k Ferocious Bite crit from this method on more than a few occasion's).
> 
> Besides that, was the above a function or something? If it had return true for mangling and shredding, wouldn't it just cast whatever is in the spellID box on the left.


Actually looking back over that, I am not sure that is the right one. I reformatted my HDD and think I lost the correct one. But the general idea is there from what I remember, most of it I scavenged from Gabbz's Cata feral profile. It was inserted at the bottom of the rotation right above Shred, so basically if any of the statements returned false it would stop the rotation there until they returned true. It has been awhile since I messed with it, but i think that was the general idea.

----------


## det1

the 2.0.0 seems to do a whole better than the 1.9.9. looks like at least a few k dps increase on dummy. Hopefully will get to try out in MV tonight. Thanks for all the work this has been a really nice profile!

----------


## piratepetey

Agreed, 2.0.0 seems to be a lot better with energy management. My only suggestion (and this was a problem in 1.9.8 and 9 as well) is that Rake isn't used on targets that don't already have it. It seems to either mangle or shred to 5cp to get Rip up before Rake will be applied.

----------


## firepong

> Agreed, 2.0.0 seems to be a lot better with energy management. My only suggestion (and this was a problem in 1.9.8 and 9 as well) is that Rake isn't used on targets that don't already have it. It seems to either mangle or shred to 5cp to get Rip up before Rake will be applied.


I don't see how. Rake is one of the highest Priority spell's (if not already the highest besides Savage Roar) in my rotation. It will even stop to apply it when we get a stack of DoC. Reason for this is since the tool-tip of rip always shows 99 damage per second, instead of the intended damage per second like Rip does, we cannot tell if there is a high damage Rake or Low damage rake. So I just have it refresh it whenever we get a 2 stack DoC for the first DoC then whatever is best for the second DoC. If you are not specced into DoC, this it will try and keep Rip up as much as possible. I know I can say, with DoC, my Rake up-time is almost always 99%+, but if I were ever specced out of DoC into NV or HotW, it usually sat ~92%, no idea why. Also, my Rake does way more damage specced into DoC over any of the other 2 Talents.

You can look under the Rake code and also pull up the Lua file and look at HasRake(var1) and you will see that everything is covered there to give Rake the most Optimal up-time on the target.

EDIT* Mangle, Shred and Ravage all have checks to not fire off if Rake is not on the target.

----------


## piratepetey

It only seems to happen when target switching. Not sure if that's relevant  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> It only seems to happen when target switching. Not sure if that's relevant


Don't see why, it will always take in the current target, as can be seen from:


```

//var1 = any unit, usually "Target"function HasRake(var1)    local rake = select(7,UnitDebuffID(var1, 1822, "PLAYER"))        if rake then        if (rake - GetTime()) > 3 then            return true        end    end    return falseend 


```

----------


## piratepetey

Agreed, I've reviewed the abilities myself and can't find any issue. I'll get PQInterface installed and see where it holds up.

----------


## firepong

For anyone that wants to know what I'm wearing, which isn't much, heres my masked armor. Obviously, most of my gear has at least a level of upgrades from valor

Level 90 Troll Druid | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## piratepetey

Ok, just confirmed on dummies that when switching targets, sometimes even though Rake is top priority cast (according to PQInterface) the profile is still occasionally casting mangle or shred to get rip up before rake. I have zero idea why this would be the case.

Can anyone else confirm?

----------


## firepong

> Ok, just confirmed on dummies that when switching targets, sometimes even though Rake is top priority cast (according to PQInterface) the profile is still occasionally casting mangle or shred to get rip up before rake. I have zero idea why this would be the case.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?


Could possibly be the spell Queue system. I don't have anything in my profile that clears that like Bu_Ba's, Mentally and all the other many developers that take advantage of it. Didn't think I needed to, but I might add it in anyways.

----------


## piratepetey

That would be a bonus, I'm just glad I wasn't going mad  :Smile: 

I'll keep PQInterface installed in any case as it's helpful to see if there are any holdups in the rotation.

----------


## K1ngp1n

will there be a Time To Die function soon?

----------


## TehVoyager

> will there be a Time To Die function soon?


read back, pretty sure pong said there allready was a function for this

----------


## cukiemunster

> read back, pretty sure pong said there allready was a function for this


Nah, there's no TTD yet. Gabbz gave him his TTD function, but not sure it ever plans on being implemented. 



> Here comes a framework for TTD
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if (guid ~= UnitGUID("target")) or (guid == UnitGUID("target") and UnitHealth("target") == _firstLifeMax) then               guid = UnitGUID("target")               _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")               _firstLifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")               _firstTime = GetTime()            end                         _currentLife = UnitHealth("target")            _currentTime = GetTime()            timeDiff = _currentTime - _firstTime            hpDiff = _firstLife - _currentLife            if hpDiff > 0 then               fullTime = timeDiff*_firstLifeMax/hpDiff                pastFirstTime = (_firstLifeMax - _firstLife)*timeDiff/hpDiff                calcTime = _firstTime - pastFirstTime + fullTime - _currentTime                if calcTime < 1 then                       calcTime = 1                   end                   timeToDie = calcTime            end            if hpDiff <= 0 then            guid = UnitGUID("target")            _firstLife = UnitHealth("target")            _firstLifeMax = UnitHealth("target")            _firstTime = GetTime()            end            -- dummy            if UnitHealthMax("target") == 1 then                timeToDie = 99            end            if not timeToDie  then                timeToDie = 1            end 
> 
> 
> ...





> Think I can get that with the variables already in place so I don't have to go searching through your profiles for em xD? Can PM the base code to me if you want. If it works good enough, it's going to be turned into a function instead of making it an ability like stated there lol

----------


## OnionsTich

does anyone know how to remove the unitfacing as its causing me serious lag please

----------


## firepong

> does anyone know how to remove the unitfacing as its causing me serious lag please


Quote it out in the profiles, but I guarantee you will loose a K or 2 DPS C.c

EDIT* Reason for DPS lose is it reverts back to PQR_NotBehindTarget() or whatever that function is.

----------


## PIPOL13

> Quote it out in the profiles, but I guarantee you will loose a K or 2 DPS C.c
> 
> EDIT* Reason for DPS lose is it reverts back to PQR_NotBehindTarget() or whatever that function is.


when will the normal profile that would not lag?

----------


## firepong

> when will the normal profile that would not lag?


When will it not lag (did I understand this right?) When PQR_UnitFacing(), which is built into PQR and Xelper is responsible, gets fixed to where it won't cause lag like it does.

----------


## PIPOL13

you talked to him about this?

----------


## firepong

> you talked to him about this?


He should already know about it. It's been mentioned quite a bit of times in the thread.

----------


## PIPOL13

> He should already know about it. It's been mentioned quite a bit of times in the thread.


he though that talk about this?

----------


## OnionsTich

I removed the unitfacing but now my toon does a max of like.. 40k dps without lag lol. with lag like 60k... old version was like... 90-100k

----------


## cukiemunster

Seriously guys, THERE IS NOTHING FIREPONG CAN DO ABOUT THE LAG. It is a PQR function causing the issue. He gave you a workaround, and even told you it is a BIG dps loss. Either use it or don't. Bitching about it relentlessly will not change anything at all. If you feel like bitching/moaning, do it in the main thread where Xelper can see you, not here.

----------


## OnionsTich

Or... Upload the profile right before the unit facing was coded in  :Smile:  Clearly multiple people are having problems. Its such a goood profile and I dunno why it lags like this if I have a decent computer

----------


## Bgreen12

Its really not incredibly difficult to workaround the unitfacing issue... 

Just write shred without it... and if you want to mangle if you're at the front then

Just write something like this

If conditions to shred are true
Then 
Castbyname shred
Castbyname mangle
End

That way if the shred fails you get a mangle

But if you're at the back a shred will go thru and ur priority will be reset again.

Problem solved.

I rarely ever use any pqr functions in my profiles. Ever since unitdistance lagged for me I stopped using any of them..

TLDR: Don't revert to the unit behind or nothing like that just remove all pqr function all together then add mangle on the end of shred.

----------


## OnionsTich

would that eliminate the lag? and profile still perform great?

----------


## Bgreen12

> would that eliminate the lag? and profile still perform great?


Unless is something else causing the lag. This would remove unitfacing and not behind unit.

I don't use his profile, never downloaded it so idk really

----------


## OnionsTich

well ive put a -- infront of both mangle and shred but then the profile barley ddoes 40k.

----------


## Bgreen12

> well ive put a -- infront of both mangle and shred but then the profile barley ddoes 40k.


I didn't say to do that.. maybe the profile would have to be rewritten maybe fire pong can make sense of what I'm saying.

I'm just saying I write my druid profile that way.. and not only that but its all on 1 ability is not in multiple abilities so I'm sure is completely different

----------


## OnionsTich

ok well maybe that will happen :P Im not the only one with problem! :>

----------


## Bgreen12

> ok well maybe that will happen :P Im not the only one with problem! :>


Its his to fix or not fix I'm just trying to point in the right direction

----------


## TehVoyager

> Its his to fix or not fix I'm just trying to point in the right direction


"Fix" is the wrong word. plenty of people are using the firekitty rotation and doing great dps. 1-2 people are having issues.

User issue / etc / not firepongs profile

----------


## Bgreen12

> "Fix" is the wrong word. plenty of people are using the firekitty rotation and doing great dps. 1-2 people are having issues.
> 
> User issue / etc / not firepongs profile


I'm just trying to help.. someone said they think PQR_UnitFacing is an issue and I agree since Xelper himself said it... so I was posting a solution to FIX the issue. Ffs.




> When will it not lag (did I understand this right?) When PQR_UnitFacing(), which is built into PQR and Xelper is responsible, gets fixed to where it won't cause lag like it does.


My contention is that you could FIX the issue by removing it with a workaround.

----------


## OnionsTich

When FPS drops to dog shit on a PC that runs the game at 100 fps+ and goes to 15fps theres a problem. And if theres a fix that wont effect the DPS + allow all users to use it without lagging.... Why the hell not  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Onions, there have only been a couple ppl, including yourself, who have this problem. So that leads most ppl to believe it is a hardware/software issue on your end. Some component, whether its your CPU, GPU, w/e, does not behave well with this particular function. With that said, I raid on a laptop that with 20 fps during fights, with or without the profile enabled. So the problem isnt SOLELY the UnitFacing issue, there has to be an issue with your setup and the compatibility with PQR.

----------


## pantsfarming

Hi there i was using this profile today and it was working great i did Sha of anger and came top DPS so i thought i would test it in LFR, i didnt change a thing but all of a suddern the profile stopped working all it would do is apply Faerie Swarm and thrash now and then.

im not sure if the problem is my end or not seems very odd 

i also got a LuA error

"Message: [string "--Thanks to Gabbz, just changed it to what ..."]:1472: Usage: GetItemCooldown(itemID)
Time: 12/12/12 21:17:07
Count: 2180
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetItemCooldown'
[string "--Thanks to Gabbz, just changed it to what ..."]:1472: in function `PQR_ItemCD'
[string "--Profession Cooldown's/Known Spells ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:"

----------


## firepong

> Hi there i was using this profile today and it was working great i did Sha of anger and came top DPS so i thought i would test it in LFR, i didnt change a thing but all of a suddern the profile stopped working all it would do is apply Faerie Swarm and thrash now and then.
> 
> im not sure if the problem is my end or not seems very odd 
> 
> i also got a LuA error
> 
> "Message: [string "--Thanks to Gabbz, just changed it to what ..."]:1472: Usage: GetItemCooldown(itemID)
> Time: 12/12/12 21:17:07
> Count: 2180
> ...


Is this from my latest release which is Version 2.0.0? I could have swore I fixed the problems in my LUA file a few versions back. Might have missed one.

----------


## pantsfarming

Yeh its from the 2.0.0 version

----------


## firepong

> Yeh its from the 2.0.0 version


Made a minor fix, don't think it will fix it though. Just reload or restart the game to get rid of the old files after you update through PQR. Make sure to click yes to both the Rotation and the Data File.

----------


## pantsfarming

same issue its maybe my end it was working fine then just randomly stopped working it's really quite strange.

LuA error.

"Message: [string "--Thanks to Gabbz, just changed it to what ..."]:1450: Usage: GetItemCooldown(itemID)
Time: 12/12/12 22:51:34
Count: 47
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetItemCooldown'
[string "--Thanks to Gabbz, just changed it to what ..."]:1450: in function `PQR_ItemCD'
[string "--Profession Cooldown's/Known Spells ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: "

----------


## OnionsTich

now the 2.0.1 just sits there meleeing

----------


## googlebee

did u update your data file?

**EDIT: lol yea something got fuxered in 2.1 - lags like mad and does a thrash and nothing else.

----------


## firepong

> did u update your data file?
> 
> **EDIT: lol yea something got fuxered in 2.1 - lags like mad and does a thrash and nothing else.


UPdate pushed, same version. Just removed a function that I thought I had already removed from Mangle/Shred. Was still there. looks like its doing fine now.

----------


## googlebee

will try now - thanks ponger

Edit** Not bad - Did 3 parses : race to 20 million each on Raiders Dummy (Single Dummy) = 68k sustained dps average. mark and food only (No flask) 495 ilvl.

going to compare to your older versions to see. 

-GB

*EDIT 2*

Pulled version 1.6 out of the backups folder I have. Did 3 Parses: 70k sustained dps average - 20 million burn Raiders Dummy (Single Dummy) Mark and Food only - 495 Ilvl.

Any idea why its better Pong?

----------


## OnionsTich

Google can you upload 1.6! It gave best results

----------


## paveley

> "Fix" is the wrong word. plenty of people are using the firekitty rotation and doing great dps. 1-2 people are having issues.
> 
> User issue / etc / not firepongs profile


I think everyone has the stutter but it only gets annoying/noticable for some. If you go from 200 fps to 150 it's not gonna be a problem realy, but from 60 to 15-20 it's something else.

----------


## OnionsTich

Ya. And 1.6.7 didnt have the new unitfacing in it. and i pushed decent numbers with it.

----------


## Joda

gogglebee: pls send me too older version, want to compare it :-)

and to topic, i suggest you guys to create 2 profiles: first with permanent facing true value, second with permanent facing false value and in fight just switch between them (like i did)
or try create "button" to change true/false facing value and use just one profile with this "feature" (i want to do this, but donot know how :-D)

----------


## Joda

hmm tested last version 2.0.1, 490il with mark (without food buff and without berserk) 68k dps on 22mil raider dummy in shrine of two moons, with permanent true facing value ...

/edit removed armory link, because people are weird and scary big brother? oh boy ... op op op oppa american style

----------


## paveley

Bit risky to post your armory profile here...!? =D

----------


## pantsfarming

Did you just link your armory ? hehe

I still have the same problem faerie swarm and thrash is all it will cast for me, i did try an older version of the profile but was just the same. other tanking, etc profiles seem to work fine its just odd that this one stopped working while i was using it. i cant help thinking its my end but i have no idea what it could be : /

----------


## googlebee

> hmm tested last version 2.0.1, 490il with mark (without food buff and without berserk) 68k dps on 22mil raider dummy in shrine of two moons, with permanent true facing value ... Rimbokadoo @ Drak'thul - Community - World of Warcraft


the shrine of 2 moons dummies generally give advantage to cleave (Thrash) unless your backed into a corner, max range on one at the end there.

Best test to use is the single raider dummies in org or the alliance city.

as far as older profiles go, I dont have Every single one..only 1.9.6 + and 1.6 so....1.6 doesn't take advantage of Natures Swiftness to my knowledge, but it did seem to pull slightly higher dps. (Which is odd) since NS grants another HT which in turn grants 2 additional charges of DOC.

I'm sure Firepong has older versions, perhaps he can add them to his svn. Ask him...this isn't my profile or thread, to dump old profiles of his into. 

keep up the awesome work Pong. We all appreciate it!

BTW edit your post - having your armory on there is dumb.

----------


## pantsfarming

It seems my problem was at my end although i have no idea what it was, i re-downloaded PQR and the profile, deleted my cache and WTF folders and it now works fine : / totally confused as i did that twice yesterday but atleast i can try it again : )

----------


## Joda

> the shrine of 2 moons dummies generally give advantage to cleave (Thrash) unless your backed into a corner, max range on one at the end there.
> 
> Best test to use is the single raider dummies in org or the alliance city.
> ...


 It's opposite ... in org you cleave every time (2 target's got there 72k), but in shrine you can stay easy behind and you hit just 1 target.

and to that armory ok if you want i hide it, but do you realy think that blizz is watching post like this...and if yes than what, blizzard can just watch and do nothing, ban for post on forum? just think guys donot read flames

----------


## Bottter

googlebene , edit your quote pls , armory link is still there  :Smile: 

Yesterday I was ranked top 10 at Lord Tayak (490 itlvl)

Good work keep it up!

----------


## ace99ro

what build are u using with this profile ? talents / glyphs ?

----------


## TehVoyager

You know... after listening to all the QQ recently regarding pong's kitty files...

i have noticed my rotation SEEMS to be doing slightly less DPS than the older ones.....

hmm...

----------


## cukiemunster

> You know... after listening to all the QQ recently regarding pong's kitty files...
> 
> i have noticed my rotation SEEMS to be doing slightly less DPS than the older ones.....
> 
> hmm...


Welcome to The Dark Side.....mwahahahaha

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

> what build are u using with this profile ? talents / glyphs ?


Talents : Nature Swiftness , Soul of the Forest , Dream of Cenarius
Glyphs : Savagery , Cat Form , Shred

----------


## googlebee

> It's opposite ... in org you cleave every time (2 target's got there 72k), but in shrine you can stay easy behind and you hit just 1 target.
> 
> and to that armory ok if you want i hide it, but do you realy think that blizz is watching post like this...and if yes than what, blizzard can just watch and do nothing, ban for post on forum? just think guys donot read flames





> /edit removed armory link, because people are weird and scary big brother? oh boy ... op op op oppa american style


The small arena behind the AH in Valley of Honor has single Raid Dummies. You are thinking of the area between The Drag and Valley of Honor that has the 3.

As for your Armory, if u want to post it , that's up to you. We were simply pointing it out.

----------


## firepong

> hmm tested last version 2.0.1, 490il with mark (without food buff and without berserk) 68k dps on 22mil raider dummy in shrine of two moons, with permanent true facing value ...
> 
> /edit removed armory link, because people are weird and scary big brother? oh boy ... op op op oppa american style


I honestly don't think Blizzard gives a hoot about this program. It's not hurting them in any way. I've had my main accounts email address public on this forum in so many ways for over 2 years, I can't believe I'm not banned yet, and I do more than just use PQR. I know it's just a matter of time, but I've been doing some serious stuff over the past 2+ years and still have my main account as well as my 2 sub accounts I start up from time to time as well as the occasional RAF account that are all in my own name lol.

P.S. As for the DPS lose between version's, it can't be helped. I change so many things (an no, I don't keep backups of my old ones. I've tried reverting to earlier ones on my Google Code page and it doesn't work), it's impossible not to lower DPS. For example, from versions 1.8.6-1.9.4, it was proven that there was DPS lose there. But from 1.9.5 - current, it's slowly getting back up to where it was before. With the current release, it's about as close as what I want it to.

P.S.S. As for the people saying they get 72k at 490/495 iLVL on a dummy, why isn't it higher. I'm only 478, as shown by my anonymous armor on the last page, and I can pull 70k sustained if I let it auto-pop berserk. Remind you, I shifted away from Mastery/Crit (5.0.5 build) to Mastery/Hit & Expertise (5.1 changed something and it shows that having Expertise cap as well as Hit cap helps a ton on DPS) so I might be using different things than most druids here. My white damage now on a raid boss is very close to my Rip damage (that's with a 75% up-time on Rip), and Rip is pulling ~30k averages and 65k crits when having good buffs up. I figure my DPS would be better if I had the 1500 agi buff on my weapon, but I'm still rolling WindWalker because the other chant is rarely on my AH or when it is costs 5kg, which I'm not going to spend on a enchant.

----------


## firepong

If you want to do a test, say 35mil DMG on a dummy Googlebee with both the old profile and the new profile, and then post here the DMG of each move, I will take a look at the current profile and make some changes. As it stands, I don't know what to change since I never keep copies of older profiles xD

----------


## OnionsTich

Me and googlebee have done tests together and 1.9.6 gave us much higher DPS then current. we are testing no flask no mark no pots no beserk and getting more numbers from 1.9.6

----------


## cukiemunster

> Me and googlebee have done tests together and 1.9.6 gave us much higher DPS then current. we are testing no flask no mark no pots no beserk and getting more numbers from 1.9.6


Why wouldn't you use Berserk? It is part of the rotation. Not sure if it would matter, but still. 

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

just wanted to see what the baseline dmg was bringing.

----------


## firepong

> Me and googlebee have done tests together and 1.9.6 gave us much higher DPS then current. we are testing no flask no mark no pots no beserk and getting more numbers from 1.9.6


Version 1.9.6 still had the same facing as I do in the current profile version. The ONLY thing different is Thrash usage on CC Procs and maybe it was still using PQR_FireMagle. PQR_FireMangle is basically the same thing and uses PQR_UnitFacing(), just in a different way (more facing checks than just ("Target","Player"). Also had player facing compared to focus as well as a few others I believe).

----------


## OnionsTich

Any profile under 1.9.6 is not doing great damage at all. 1.9.6 was fine and it started decreasing after 1.9.8 and personally caused me lag.

----------


## firepong

> Any profile under 1.9.6 is not doing great damage at all. 1.9.6 was fine and it started decreasing after 1.9.8 and personally caused me lag.


Still doesn't dispute the fact that PQR_UnitFacing() has been in the profile SINCE version 1.7.0 or somewhere around there.

----------


## OnionsTich

I raid heal with this profile.

----------


## firepong

> I raid heal with this profile.


I heal through mine as well. I even use Natures Vigil when the extra DPS from DoC doesn't matter as well as using HotW. If the healing from my profile (remind you, Healing Touch is only used auto, while everything else is needed manually) makes that big of a difference, then something might need to be done with your healers. I know in H MV, auto Healing Touch usage only adds up to about 1.5mil damage over a boss fight. If I use Natures Vigil and pop it myself, then it might jump up to 2mil. The most I've done, in one boss fight, is ~3mil using HotW and tranquility.

P.S. I even had manual Healing Touch at one time linked to alt ( it pauses the rotation if you didn't know) to Heal on MouseOver Target if said target HP was below 75%. So yea, I had to heal at 1 time, but when the healers get better gear, it makes a hell of a difference. And yes, we 2 heal, most of the bosses.

----------


## OnionsTich

We got 2 gaurdian tanks and 8 feral druids. We dont need a healer

----------


## cukiemunster

I figured I would throw my numbers into this with previous versions. I am doing 50 mil parses, and attaching my recount numbers with dmg shown. The bottom line of damaging spells will not show for some reason, but it seems to always be the initial Thrash hit, not the dot.

Also, this is nothing except MotW, no food buff or flask. Also no Berserk or Engineer glove usage, strictly rotation. Also all target dummy numbers. I know they aren't ideal, but its a baseline.

1.6:


1.8.5:


1.9.6: (Side note, this one sat at 100 energy ALOT, also did not realize I cut off the Melee total on recount until it was too late...)


Current 2.0.1:


Overall, this was very interesting. Even though I have had more luck in raids with previous versions, the current one actually pulled more dps on the target dummy. Now when you factor raid buffs, full rotation(berserk, engineer gloves, etc) who knows what would happen.

----------


## firepong

> I figured I would throw my numbers into this with previous versions. I am doing 50 mil parses, and attaching my recount numbers with dmg shown. The bottom line of damaging spells will not show for some reason, but it seems to always be the initial Thrash hit, not the dot.
> 
> Also, this is nothing except MotW, no food buff or flask. Also no Berserk or Engineer glove usage, strictly rotation. Also all target dummy numbers. I know they aren't ideal, but its a baseline.
> 
> 1.6:
> 
> 
> 1.8.5:
> 
> ...


It is a baseline on dummies and a nice one at that. From the looks of the updates there, it makes a good point that the DPS has slowly gone up. I know that 2.0.1 will usually almost cap, but if you pay attention to the buffs and debuffs you have up, its usually doing it either waiting for Tigers Fury to come up to refresh Rip or to just flat ass refresh Rip instead of using Ferocious Bite.

I just couldn't find any other way to code in that part besides putting a stop in. No matter what I tried, if screwed the rotation up royally.

EDIT* Also, on 2.0.1 it just looks like you got lucky on rip procs since the damage is so high. So for any normal person, let's knock ~500k off rip for the crits and it comes out pretty even to Rake and the DPS should be somewhere around 76k. So a little higher DPS on 2.0.1 compared to 1.9.*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nevodark

Ive been useing this profile for a while as im gearing up my feral offspec for raiding but im curious as to which talents you suggest for this ? im currently useing soul of the forest and DoC with natures swiftness

----------


## firepong

> Ive been useing this profile for a while as im gearing up my feral offspec for raiding but im curious as to which talents you suggest for this ? im currently useing soul of the forest and DoC with natures swiftness


Most of the main DPS boost spells are coded in. Incarnation use is when Berserk is popped and Force of Nature is pretty much just useless in my book, but will be coded in when Xelper releases the public version of 2.2.0 with the new functions. DoC use is pretty decent, but can be done better if I ever get around to re-writing my whole profile around it. SotF I have found is a damn good talent over Incarnation when burst is not needed at the beginning of the fight. It does good on the Spirit Realm boss in MSV as well as the Spirit Kings because of the switching between bosses. Natures Vigil for the time being, is left out because I know my raid want's it used in certain situation's instead of me blowing with Berserk and Incarnation for the extra boost. For example, some extra melee healing on H Elegon (which this boss is a bitch anyways).

----------


## googlebee

@ Pong -- have u fixed the unitfacing issue with shred on elagon yet? I know you were talking about doing that with the spec check option. Been using an earlier version for the time being.

Also, been slowly working on feral symbiosis abilities. Done with Feral Spirit - nearly done with Soul Swap and Redirect. need your assistance on what to do for Death COil, as you have your own custom unit distance code. and I have nfc what or how to alter it for being so many yards out of melee range for more than 3 seconds.



```

//Var1 = Target //Var2 = Player //Var1 and Var2 can be switched safely. function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)     if HasTarget() then         local a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j = GetAreaMapInfo(GetCurrentMapAreaID())         local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)         local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)         local w = (d - e)         local h = (f - g)         local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)                  return distance     end end function HasTarget()     if UnitExists("Target") then         return true     end     return false end 


```

----------


## geroth22

Can you link that profile? I've just been dealing with that on Elegon and it's quite annoying. If not, where can I find it?

----------


## firepong

> Can you link that profile? I've just been dealing with that on Elegon and it's quite annoying. If not, where can I find it?


There is no current profile that fixes the problem with elegon, at least from me. I just have my raid for the time being pull the boss backwards. I haven't had the time ( havent logged into wow in almost 2 weeks). I have today off, so I might take a crack at it again, but I don't know yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

How hard would it be to implement PQR_resumeAttack into your profile pong? So that Xelper's special function code would work for heroic spirit kings, and stop attacking while Qiang has Impervious Shield up, and Subetai's Sleight of Hand? His code is HERE

----------


## cukiemunster

> There is no current profile that fixes the problem with elegon, at least from me. I just have my raid for the time being pull the boss backwards. I haven't had the time ( havent logged into wow in almost 2 weeks). I have today off, so I might take a crack at it again, but I don't know yet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Also, if I were to create another profile strictly for elegon, what would I remove so that mangle its never used, instead have it shred regardless of position?

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

> How hard would it be to implement PQR_resumeAttack into your profile pong? So that Xelper's special function code would work for heroic spirit kings, and stop attacking while Qiang has Impervious Shield up, and Subetai's Sleight of Hand? His code is HERE




```

--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in the rotation from being cast. if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then     PQR_resumeAttack = 0 elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then     return true else     PQR_resumeAttack = 0 end   --IMPORTANT: Change this if you have any cleaves that would do damage to a secondary target --as part of your single target rotation. Better to be safe than sorry!  --Used for : Spirit Kings local cleaveClass = false local isAOE = strmatch(strupper(PQR_RotationName), "AOE") --checks if we are in AOE mode.  for i=1,4 do     local bossCheck = "boss"..i      if UnitExists(bossCheck) then                  local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)         local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                  if npcID == 62511 or npcID == 62711 then --Amber-Shaper Un'sok or Amber Monstrosity             local reshapeName = GetSpellInfo(122370)             local reshapeLife = UnitDebuff("player", reshapeName)                          if reshapeLife ~= nil then                 local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("vehicle")                 local playerCasting2 = UnitCastingInfo("player")                 --grab spell names for abilities:                 local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)                                  --interrupt self if casting amber explosion                 if playerCasting == amberExplosion then                     --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)                     RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")                     return true                 end                                  --interrupt self if casting amber explosion                 if playerCasting2 == amberExplosion then                     --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)                     RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")                     return true                 end                                  --interrupt the target if casting amber explosion                 if bossCasting and bossCasting == amberExplosion then                     TargetUnit(bossCheck)                     --Press the 1st button (Amber Strike)                     RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton1")                     return true                 end                                  if UnitExists("boss2") then                     if bossCheck == "boss2" then                          return true --prevent the rotation from executing while reshaped                     end                 else                     return true                 end              end                      elseif npcID == 60709 then --Spirit Kings: Qiang. (Impervious Shield)             --Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Impervious Shield) is gone.                          --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.             if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                 local impName = GetSpellInfo(117961)                 local impShieldBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117961)                                  if (bossCasting and bossCasting == impName) then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                     PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2                     return true                 end                                  if impShieldBuff then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     return true                 end             end                      elseif npcID == 60710 then --Spirit Kings: Subetai. (Sleight of Hand)             --Stop all attacks when casting Sleight of Hand, and until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends.             --Also stop attacks if not stunned.                          --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.             if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                 local sleightName = GetSpellInfo(118162)                 local sleightBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 118162)                 --                  HoJ,   FoJ,  Kidney                   local stunList = { 853, 105593, 408 }                 local isStunned = nil                 for _,v in ipairs(stunList) do                     local debuffCheck = UnitDebuffID(bossCheck, v)                     if debuffCheck then                         isStunned = true                     end                 end                                  if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sleightName) then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                     PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2                     return true                 end                                  if sleightBuff and not isStunned then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     return true                 end             end          elseif npcID == 60701 then --Spirit Kings: Zian. (Shield of Darkness)             --Stop all attacks until 0.5 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Shield of Darkness) is gone.                                      if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                 local sodName = GetSpellInfo(117697)                 local sodBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117697)                                  if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sodName) then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                     PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.5 --0.5 to account for lag... REALLY do not want to set this off.                     return true                 end                                  if sodBuff then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     return true                 end             end         end     end end  --click button to leave. --Gara'jal isn't a boss while in the Spirit Realm. local returnSoul = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161)) if returnSoul and returnSoul - GetTime() < 2 then      RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")  end 


```

this works fine for me on Heroic SK.

Just control a all of this - control c to copy it - control v it into ability editor. name it whatever, put it at top under Loadlua.

-GB

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Firepong! Im coming back to feral-spec again and was wondering what talents you prefer and what works best with your profile, also +3 rep your way!
NVM Found some talents, these what you use? Or do you recommend others? 
http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...es-110230.html

Also, does the profile not work on Elegon properly? At the moment Im using it in dungeons and having a blast, thanks once again for your awesome feral-profiles <3

----------


## firepong

> Hey Firepong! Im coming back to feral-spec again and was wondering what talents you prefer and what works best with your profile, also +3 rep your way!


Everything works good, but I wouldn't even give my opinion on what is the best DPS choices Talent wise. All I play is Incarnation with DoC, so I'm biased towards that. But for long fights where you want better up-time, SotF is actually pretty damn good. On the second boss in MSV, I pulled a whopping 87% up-time on Rip, which I consider pretty damn awesome considering I can't even pull that on a target dummy  :Cool:

----------


## Xound

Hey Firepong, really like the profile!

I made one tiny change, so I'll post it up and see what you think, its just the Tiger's Fury ability.




> local tfEnergy = UnitPower("Player")
> local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(106951)
> local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
> 
> *if IsUsableSpell(5217)
> and* BScooldown > 25 and tfEnergy <= 45 then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))
> elseif BScooldown < 1 and tfEnergy <= 45 then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5217)))
> end


I was watching the profile with the AddOn and could see it hanging briefly on Tigers Fury, as the criteria was met more often than the cool-down, so by adding the id CD ready to it, it didn't hang on it again and it wasn't any slower activating TF.

Lemme know what you think  :EEK!:

----------


## firepong

> Hey Firepong, really like the profile!
> 
> I made one tiny change, so I'll post it up and see what you think, its just the Tiger's Fury ability.
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the profile with the AddOn and could see it hanging briefly on Tigers Fury, as the criteria was met more often than the cool-down, so by adding the id CD ready to it, it didn't hang on it again and it wasn't any slower activating TF.
> 
> Lemme know what you think


Yeah, I had that in there at one time, but I guess it got lost in transit lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vorn10

Hi.
Firepong didnt u think about adding Rebirth, Cat form switcher and MotW to rotation?
Here it is: DRUID.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
Added them 3.
Rebirth on mouseover.
Cat form while not:
-mounting, flying form
-eating/drinking
-dead/ghost
MotW only in single rotation.

Iam thinking about adding UV to rotation since i read if u put it under target before casting rip, ur rip will not have limit of extending duration. Managed to get 40+ sec on rip with some bosses. Imo some more FB or other stuff is worth that.

----------


## googlebee

> Hi.
> Firepong didnt u think about adding Rebirth, Cat form switcher and MotW to rotation?
> Here it is: DRUID.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> Added them 3.
> Rebirth on mouseover.
> Cat form while not:
> -mounting, flying form
> -eating/drinking
> -dead/ghost
> ...


Thx for sharing that Vorn. +rep

----------


## vorn10

Ok so went today farther and did this things:
1) Rebirth - on mouseover (range check, offline check)
2) Cat Form with range check - So if u are below 10y from target u switching to cat, if u are more then 10yards u spamming moonfire until 4,5k mana. It is situational and talents depends ( f.e. someone with wild charge will not use it hmm maybe he could but it need key to force moonfire, change to cat and charge). Thinking about**:
moonfire spam while moving, if not moving check if moonfire is up, if it is spam wrath, both until 4,5k mana.
3) MotW should work now properly
4) Innervate - support for healers. Go to abilities editor, chose innervate, then here:


```
local InnerTarget = ""
```

Between "" type healer name for who u want to cast innervate.
U can too change %% when to cast it.

If u have guys any ideas what more can be done post it.

@Firepong chose what to add, what to mod or do with it what u want ;p

Mods are done with help from others profiles abilities. Core of profile belong ofc to Firepong.

edit
Hahaha just tested moonfire, it is useless, did only 13,5k dmg after wasting all mana.  :Wink: 
edit 2 
but with weapon switch it can provide 72k dmg done after whole mana pool. My weapon is 463 dagger and 489 offhand.
edit 3
ok with weapon + offhand, moonfire only when not on target and spamming wrath while not moving i was able to do 310k dmg done. Now i think it is worth doing it. Cuz fe spirit kings, much moving, so there should get + 1mln dmg done to overall dmg done.
And if u are rich guys, there can be added flask switching  :Big Grin: 

EDIT 4 ok changed mind for now. Here is added cat switcher if not cat, only. Without moonfire,wrath. It needs more logic/thinking how to code it.
cat rebirth motw innervate

----------


## firepong

> Ok so went today farther and did this things:
> 1) Rebirth - on mouseover (range check, offline check)
> 2) Cat Form with range check - So if u are below 10y from target u switching to cat, if u are more then 10yards u spamming moonfire until 4,5k mana. It is situational and talents depends ( f.e. someone with wild charge will not use it hmm maybe he could but it need key to force moonfire, change to cat and charge). Thinking about**:
> moonfire spam while moving, if not moving check if moonfire is up, if it is spam wrath, both until 4,5k mana.
> 3) MotW should work now properly
> 4) Innervate - support for healers. Go to abilities editor, chose innervate, then here:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I might add in Rebirth, and I think with Sheuron's healing Engine that I'm using, there,s a way to Automate Innervate to whichever healer has the least mana. And as for Cat form code, I had trials of it while testing it in BG, but I thought it made you look more Bot-like, so I just left it in there for whoever wanted to use it. As for Moonfire spam, I don't get this one. And MotW, I really never just took the time to code it in, which the same can be said for NV as well as FoN (this one needs Xelper's new update when it get's released public though).

----------


## vorn10

I take care about those 4 things cuz when iam called to cast rebirth i was losing to much time to turn off rotation, cast rebirth turn on, switch to cat. MotW added to instantly rebuff rezed player. Innervate looks like look cuz only one healer asked me about innervate. All of them losing much mana cuz we progressing hof hc. 
In raids, especially 25 noone will notice cat switcher. If iam not wrong u can do macro to cast rebirth and instantly cat form after cast end.
In pvp as u said, yes this can be spoted faster.
With moonfire and wrath i mean fights like lets say stone guard hc where our gm saying all should spread dps buff, so will iam spreading it and not have dash up i can always cast some moonfire instead doing nothing. But for now when i thought about fights till now what i progressed it can be usefull only on (imo):
- stone guard hc ( while spreading dps buff)
- feng hc (on epiccenter, wildfire spark and shadow phase when u run from boss when ghosts spawn)
- spirit kings sometimes
- 1st hof boss when he switching platforms
- 2nd hof boss at p2 before u get to boss while running
- 3rd if u are pheromones kitter ( on hc most are)
Thats all where it can be used. As i see now rather it is to short standing time to cast wrath so only moonfire, but as said above moonfire without int weapon is useless.

And best is when rebirth is casted while PS or NS is active  :Big Grin:  instant and no form cancel ;>

----------


## vorn10

Shouldnt there be hp target check??:

```
if not (psBuff or nsBuff) or not (nsCD > 0 and nsCD < 4) and waBuff and CanRip and hasRake then
	if rip and HasSR then
		if riphealth > 25 then
			if ripCP == 5 then
				if riptimer - GetTime() < 4 then
					CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(1079)))
				end
			end
		end
	elseif not rip and ripCP == 5 and HasSR and riphealth > 25 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(1079)))
	end
end
```

Mean bolded line, cuz as far as i saw it recasting rip if it is off and target is 3 sec from dead.

----------


## firepong

> Shouldnt there be hp target check??:
> 
> ```
> if not (psBuff or nsBuff) or not (nsCD > 0 and nsCD < 4) and waBuff and CanRip and hasRake then
> 	if rip and HasSR then
> 		if riphealth > 25 then
> 			if ripCP == 5 then
> 				if riptimer - GetTime() < 4 then
> 					CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(1079)))
> ...


I don't see any bold line, but they way you have that setup, no matter what, if the target is below 25% HP, IT SHOULDN'T cast Rip. I mean, you have a health check on both if then lines there. If rip DOES fall off and the target has 10% or more HP, wouldn't you want it to refresh Rip? The last part there was a theoretical 10%, not when you should stop if Rip ever falls off (Yes, I know Ferocious Bite refreshes Rip, its why I said theoretical limit at 10%).

----------


## vorn10

Here:
elseif not rip and ripCP == 5 and HasSR ----------> and riphealth > 25 <------------- then
added it myself, not in orginal profile.

----------


## magenpriest

Hello, is profile working properly with Elegon MV?

----------


## TehVoyager

> Hello, is profile working properly with Elegon MV?



If you'd read the thread, you'd know. in fact if you'd read back 1-2 pages you'd know.

----------


## magenpriest

> If you'd read the thread, you'd know. in fact if you'd read back 1-2 pages you'd know.


Thanks fyi. Firepong's answer about 2 weeks ago, just asked for make sure no update yet. Btw, tested today. Its working but cause lag with facing function.

----------


## cukiemunster

Take this whole post with a grain of salt, but I was perusing the fluiddruid, and came across *THIS POST* regarding simcraft. They have a much much more refined simulation action list. Using it instead of the default simcraft script it added 3.2k dps to my parses. 

I guess the long and short of my post is I was wondering how much of the revised script was incorporated into Kittycleave as far as the coding goes, or if the language of the two are completely untranslatable to the other. I have no coding knowledge, otherwise I would just figure this out myself and not bother anyone with it lol.

I am going to attach the script here as well in case anyone wants to look it over. I know pong is very busy with irl stuff and has minimal time to play and mess with this profile, so I am putting this out there for anyone that has any input/insight about it.

EDIT: Also, why do pretty much all BiS threads for feral list Inscription/Engineering as BiS raiding professions? Is there a reason for Inscription in particular, since it only adds the +320 agi bonus that other crafted professions offer as well?


```
$(rip_remains)=(dot.rip.remains+(8-(dot.rip.ticks_added*2)))

actions.precombat=flask,type=spring_blossoms
actions.precombat+=/food,type=sea_mist_rice_noodles
actions.precombat+=/mark_of_the_wild,if=!aura.str_agi_int.up
actions.precombat+=/healing_touch,if=!buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up&talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled
actions.precombat+=/cat_form
actions.precombat+=/savage_roar
actions.precombat+=/snapshot_stats
actions.precombat+=/virmens_bite_potion
actions.precombat+=/treants,if=talent.force_of_nature.enabled

actions=auto_attack
actions+=/berserking
actions+=/use_item,name=eternal_blossom_grips,if=buff.heart_of_the_wild.up
#actions+=/heart_of_the_wild,if=enabled
actions+=/virmens_bite_potion,if=buff.heart_of_the_wild.up|target.time_to_die<=40
actions+=/wrath,if=cast_time<buff.heart_of_the_wild.remains

actions+=/cat_form,if=buff.cat_form.down
actions+=/healing_touch,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.predatory_swiftness.up&buff.predatory_swiftness.remains<=1.5&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.down
actions+=/savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.down
actions+=/skull_bash_cat

actions+=/healing_touch,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.predatory_swiftness.up&combo_points>=4&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.stack<2
actions+=/healing_touch,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&prev.natures_swiftness

actions+=/use_item,name=eternal_blossom_grips,sync=tigers_fury
actions+=/tigers_fury,if=energy<=35&!buff.omen_of_clarity.react
actions+=/berserk,if=buff.tigers_fury.up|(target.time_to_die<15&cooldown.tigers_fury.remains>6)
actions+=/natures_vigil,if=buff.berserk.up&talent.natures_vigil.enabled
actions+=/incarnation,if=buff.berserk.up&talent.incarnation.enabled

actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=1&dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=2&target.health.pct<=25
actions+=/faerie_fire,if=debuff.weakened_armor.stack<3

actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=6&buff.omen_of_clarity.react&dot.thrash_cat.remains<3&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.down

actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=(target.time_to_die<=4&combo_points>=5)|(target.time_to_die<=1&combo_points>=3)

actions+=/savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.remains<=3&combo_points>0&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.down&target.health.pct<25

actions+=/natures_swiftness,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.down&buff.predatory_swiftness.down&combo_points>=5&target.health.pct<=25
actions+=/virmens_bite_potion,if=(talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&target.health.pct<=25&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up)|(!talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.berserk.up&target.health.pct<=25)|target.time_to_die<=40
actions+=/rip,if=combo_points>=5&buff.virmens_bite_potion.up&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up&dot.rip.multiplier<tick_multiplier&target.health.pct<=25&target.time_to_die>30
actions+=/rip,if=combo_points>=5&tick_multiplier%dot.rip.multiplier>1.14&target.health.pct<=25&target.time_to_die>30
actions+=/pool_resource,wait=0.1,if=combo_points>=5&dot.rip.ticking&target.health.pct<=25&((energy<50&buff.berserk.down)|(energy<25&buff.berserk.remains>1))&talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled
actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=5&dot.rip.ticking&target.health.pct<=25

actions+=/rip,if=combo_points>=5&target.time_to_die>=6&dot.rip.remains<2.0&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up
actions+=/rip,if=combo_points>=5&target.time_to_die>=6&dot.rip.remains<6.0&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up&dot.rip.multiplier<=tick_multiplier&target.health.pct>25

actions+=/natures_swiftness,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.down&buff.predatory_swiftness.down&combo_points>=5&dot.rip.remains<3&(buff.berserk.up|dot.rip.remains+1.9<=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains)&target.health.pct>25
actions+=/rip,if=combo_points>=5&target.time_to_die>=6&dot.rip.remains<2.0&(buff.berserk.up|dot.rip.remains+1.9<=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains)

actions+=/savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.remains<=3&combo_points>0&talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.savage_roar.remains+2>dot.rip.remains
actions+=/savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.remains<=3&combo_points>0&!talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&!(dot.rip.remains<2.0&combo_points>=5&(buff.berserk.up|dot.rip.remains+1.9<=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains))

actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=6&buff.omen_of_clarity.react&dot.thrash_cat.remains<3

actions+=/ravage,extend_rip=1,if=dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=4
actions+=/shred,extend_rip=1,if=dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=4

actions+=/savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.remains<=6&combo_points>=5&buff.savage_roar.remains+2<=$(rip_remains)

actions+=/pool_resource,wait=0.1,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&((energy<50&buff.berserk.down)|(energy<25&buff.berserk.remains>1))&buff.savage_roar.remains-6>=$(rip_remains)&$(rip_remains)>=4.5
actions+=/pool_resource,wait=0.1,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&((energy<50&buff.berserk.down)|(energy<25&buff.berserk.remains>1))&buff.savage_roar.remains+6>=$(rip_remains)&$(rip_remains)>=6.5
actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&buff.savage_roar.remains-6>=$(rip_remains)&$(rip_remains)>=4
actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&buff.savage_roar.remains+6>=$(rip_remains)&$(rip_remains)>=6
actions+=/pool_resource,wait=0.1,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&((energy<50&buff.berserk.down)|(energy<25&buff.berserk.remains>1))&$(rip_remains)>=10.5
actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&combo_points>=5&$(rip_remains)>=10

actions+=/ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=5&($(rip_remains)>10|($(rip_remains)>6&buff.berserk.up))&dot.rip.ticking

actions+=/rake,if=target.time_to_die>3&dot.rake.remains<6.0&buff.dream_of_cenarius_damage.up&dot.rake.multiplier<=tick_multiplier
actions+=/rake,if=target.time_to_die-dot.rake.remains>3&tick_multiplier%dot.rake.multiplier>1.12
actions+=/rake,if=target.time_to_die-dot.rake.remains>3&dot.rake.remains<3.0&(buff.berserk.up|(cooldown.tigers_fury.remains+0.8)>=dot.rake.remains|energy>60)

actions+=/ravage,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react
actions+=/shred,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react
actions+=/ravage,if=((combo_points<5&dot.rip.remains<3.0)|(combo_points=0&buff.savage_roar.remains<2))
actions+=/shred,if=((combo_points<5&dot.rip.remains<3.0)|(combo_points=0&buff.savage_roar.remains<2))
actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=15&dot.thrash_cat.remains<3&buff.berserk.up&talent.soul_of_the_forest.enabled&talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled
actions+=/ravage,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.predatory_swiftness.remains>1&!(energy+(energy.regen*(buff.predatory_swiftness.remains-1))<(4-combo_points)*20)
actions+=/ravage,if=!talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&talent.soul_of_the_forest.enabled&combo_points<5&(energy+(energy.regen*(4-combo_points))>(5-combo_points)*20)
actions+=/ravage,if=target.time_to_die<=8.5
actions+=/shred,if=talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&buff.predatory_swiftness.remains>1&!(energy+(energy.regen*(buff.predatory_swiftness.remains-1))<(4-combo_points)*20)
actions+=/shred,if=!talent.dream_of_cenarius.enabled&talent.soul_of_the_forest.enabled&combo_points<5&(energy+(energy.regen*(4-combo_points))>(5-combo_points)*20)
actions+=/shred,if=target.time_to_die<=8.5
actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=6&combo_points>=5&dot.thrash_cat.remains<6&(buff.tigers_fury.up|buff.berserk.up|buff.natures_vigil.up)
actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=6&combo_points>=5&dot.thrash_cat.remains<6&cooldown.tigers_fury.remains<=3.0
actions+=/thrash_cat,if=target.time_to_die>=6&combo_points>=5&dot.thrash_cat.remains<6&energy.time_to_max<=1.0
actions+=/ravage,if=(buff.tigers_fury.up|buff.berserk.up|buff.natures_vigil.up)
actions+=/ravage,if=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains<=3.0
actions+=/ravage,if=energy.time_to_max<=1.0
actions+=/shred,if=(buff.tigers_fury.up|buff.berserk.up|buff.natures_vigil.up)
actions+=/shred,if=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains<=3.0
actions+=/shred,if=energy.time_to_max<=1.0
actions+=/treants,if=talent.force_of_nature.enabled
actions+=/natures_swiftness,if=buff.natures_vigil.up&!buff.berserk.up&!buff.predatory_swiftness.up
actions+=/healing_touch,if=buff.natures_vigil.up&(buff.predatory_swiftness.up|buff.natures_swiftness.up)&!buff.berserk.up
```

----------


## firepong

> Take this whole post with a grain of salt, but I was perusing the fluiddruid, and came across *THIS POST* regarding simcraft. They have a much much more refined simulation action list. Using it instead of the default simcraft script it added 3.2k dps to my parses. 
> 
> I guess the long and short of my post is I was wondering how much of the revised script was incorporated into Kittycleave as far as the coding goes, or if the language of the two are completely untranslatable to the other. I have no coding knowledge, otherwise I would just figure this out myself and not bother anyone with it lol.
> 
> I am going to attach the script here as well in case anyone wants to look it over. I know pong is very busy with irl stuff and has minimal time to play and mess with this profile, so I am putting this out there for anyone that has any input/insight about it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, why do pretty much all BiS threads for feral list Inscription/Engineering as BiS raiding professions? Is there a reason for Inscription in particular, since it only adds the +320 agi bonus that other crafted professions offer as well?
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of that is done, but from the looks of it, it is still putting Wrath spam with HotW as the best talent choice (see how it is above NV and DoC?) Over the others damage wise. We all know Wrath has been nerfed while HotW is active, so that's not possible. As for a lot of that, I can't do much with (tick damage specificly on Rip) because none of of the equations I try put out the right values compared to what I see on the tooltip. I know most of our damage is being lost mainly on the last 25%, not the first 75%. Also, I noticed the longer the fight lasts, Natures Swiftness seems to de-sync and I can't find why. I'll have a look at it though when everything is redone based around the project me and Bu_Ba is working on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> A lot of that is done, but from the looks of it, it is still putting Wrath spam with HotW as the best talent choice (see how it is above NV and DoC?) Over the others damage wise. We all know Wrath has been nerfed while HotW is active, so that's not possible. As for a lot of that, I can't do much with (tick damage specificly on Rip) because none of of the equations I try put out the right values compared to what I see on the tooltip. I know most of our damage is being lost mainly on the last 25%, not the first 75%. Also, I noticed the longer the fight lasts, Natures Swiftness seems to de-sync and I can't find why. I'll have a look at it though when everything is redone based around the project me and Bu_Ba is working on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


OOO, very nice! Can't wait to see what you and Bu_Ba have done together, you are both fantastic profile writers!

----------


## vorn10

@FirePong If u are able can u add something like this please:
Block mangle on Garalon's Legs. 
Enable Shred on Garalon's Legs regardles of positioning cuz Garalon's Legs are 360 degress like behind target.
Tried myself but so far just sucessfuly blocked only mangle, wasnt able to enable Shred.
Trying this now:


```
local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("Target"):sub(6,10), 16)
	
	if not HasGlyph then
		if incarnKnown then
			if CP == 5 or Incarnation or Facing or PQR_NotBehindTarget() or Fire or (BS and inCD < 1) then
				return false
			elseif CP < 2 and rake and not HasThrash then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
			elseif rake and not BS and not Incarnation and CP < 5 and HasSR and not HasThrash then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
			end
		elseif not incarnKnown then
			if npcID == 63053 then
				if CP < 2 and rake and not HasThrash then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
				elseif CP < 5 and rake and not HasThrash and HasSR then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
				end
			elseif CP == 5 or Facing or PQR_NotBehindTarget() or Fire then
				return false
			elseif CP < 2 and rake and not HasThrash then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
			elseif CP < 5 and rake and not HasThrash and HasSR then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
			end
		end
```

Little changed previous version of code. But dont know how works "local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)" if it will take right number.

Nah it brokes rotation and not using shred. Tested on dummy.
Ok now it works, got copy mistake in green field.
Now have to test it on Garalon.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Amazing feral profile, just started playing my druid today.
Rotation seems to be absolutely perfect.
Due to the scaling and importance of agility and mastery though my DPS is pretty lackluster at the moment.
I just hit 468 though, so I'm sure it will improve eventually.

----------


## Apocalypse59

How can I add in Skull Bash to the rotation for interrupts?

----------


## vorn10

> How can I add in Skull Bash to the rotation for interrupts?


If u want pvp profile just look at Cokx pvp feral.

----------


## piratepetey

> How can I add in Skull Bash to the rotation for interrupts?


You can use the default interrupt profile that comes with PQR from Xelper. From memory, I had to update the spell ID for the druid class so it looks like this:



```

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
    --TestComment
    xelperInterruptInit = true
    function PQR_InterruptSpell()
        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
        
        if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            return 47528
        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
                return 106839 


```

----------


## monopoly8

Looking forward to an update on firekitteh rotation that utilizes shred more, while behind the target on boss fights chooses to use mangle more than shred. 4 set of tier requires more shred

----------


## Apocalypse59

> You can use the default interrupt profile that comes with PQR from Xelper. From memory, I had to update the spell ID for the druid class so it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if xelperInterruptInit == nil then    --TestComment    xelperInterruptInit = true    function PQR_InterruptSpell()        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")                if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            return 47528        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then                return 106839 
> 
> 
> ```


I think this is pretty close to getting it working. I'll have to check a few things but I think you could be onto something about the 106839 since it's Skull Bash's base id before switching to Cat or Bear. It's strange that the default Xelper interrupt isn't working because from what I can tell it does include the right spell id's for Cat/Bear Skull Bash.
Maybe I'll have to keep the same code and throw in 106839 and see if that works.
Anyways, a step in the right direction.
+rep

----------


## firepong

I will be shipping out 4 months early for my navy boot camp. Right now, I don't know the exact date, but it will definitely be sometime in February if everything goes fine.

Ao to the reason of this big text, I am looking for a experienced coder that knows the internals of how ferals work and want to take my profile over. I don't expect to be back here for a while. I will be checking up on the site and everything, but who knows. During boot camp, I will definitely not be on (2 months at least) and depending on how hard A school is, well, we will see.

So back to the subject, googlebee, GRB, gabbz. If any of you 3 would be willing to take it over, send me a PM or hit me up on skype (name is c1zz1x on skype, make sure to put who you are in the message if your skype name is different than your OC name) and we can decide on something)

----------


## googlebee

I may be able to help, ill get in touch with you.

----------


## Apsalaar

Hope you find someone to carry the torch.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

First off yes I read that Firepong is leaving for the navy, but I thought Id post here just to see if anyone could help out. Im trying to use this profile (updated 2.0.1) for a leveling druid, and pqr is throwing errors in wow. mostly around the itemuse lines in the lua, line1450. I tried commenting some stuff out, but it eventually told me i didnt have a data file installed when i edited the entire item function out. Can anyone help me out with a profile I can use for a leveling druid? IE before 90?

----------


## Kaylo

> First off yes I read that Firepong is leaving for the navy, but I thought Id post here just to see if anyone could help out. Im trying to use this profile (updated 2.0.1) for a leveling druid, and pqr is throwing errors in wow. mostly around the itemuse lines in the lua, line1450. I tried commenting some stuff out, but it eventually told me i didnt have a data file installed when i edited the entire item function out. Can anyone help me out with a profile I can use for a leveling druid? IE before 90?


About the Data file. Start PQR and click Rotation Editor, Choose Druid in Class list and then Firekitteh in Profile list. Click any of the rotations and then Click the button Download update. It will download latest profile and the data file and put the data file where it should be so you dont have to. You should now have the data file and ready to play. If it doesnt work reload wow UI and load the profile again.

I cant say anything about the profile working pre lvl 90 though cause i havent tried it. If you dont have certain abilities you might have to remove them from rotation. I hope you work it out.

I wish Firepong all the best. You have done an awesome job with profiles and helping out. I hope someone will take care of your profiles until you get back.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

I ended up writing a fightclass for wrobot. in full BoA gear im leveling fast anyhow.

----------


## firepong

My profile wouldn't work for leveling anyways. Its a flat raid rotation because of the way the spells are coded. They require so much buffs/debuffs that you don't get till your closer to 80.

----------


## firepong

Just pushed 2.1.0 to my SVN. Nova Frame was added to the rotation with VERY VERY limited functionality. None of the cooldown check button works. Ony parts that are working is whats at the top of the cooldown frame.

On the note of frames though, that is just going to be the initial frame. Right now, I'm working on a new frame that will have everything I have now and a WHOLE LOT MORE room to grow on with what I am needing for my usage. Here is a sneak peak of my new frame:



Does the frame there remind anyone of anything? If not, just go to the Interface Menu  :Cool:

----------


## TehVoyager

K so this Nova thing, i've seen it crop up a bit. do i have to download something externally outside the profile to use it?

----------


## firepong

> K so this Nova thing, i've seen it crop up a bit. do i have to download something externally outside the profile to use it?


As in for it to work in my profile? No, it's already coded in. Just click the little map button up under your Calendar if your using the default UI (heard it is having problems with custom UI's). All of it is going to be changed over to a different frame though in the coming days when I get done coding my own Frame instead of using the Nova_Frame.

If you want to use it and implement it into your own profile though, I think the frame code is somewhere in Bu_ba's thread as a LUA file.

----------


## firepong

Ok, SVN is back up. When I reset my router, it reset all my ports as well and was keeping people from connecting. It is all good to go and working now. Make sure to download all the files by clicking yes on the prompts that popup.

----------


## cpowroks

Nova frames doesnt work with Elv UI. Trying to figure out why.

edit: nvm it seems to be working now.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, In the next release, 2.1.3, I will releasing a experimental version of my smart Rip Usage. It will have to be checked in the frame under Abilities to be used.

What this is going to do is pretty much refresh rip if it detects that you will do more damage per DoT tick over the current DoT tick. The way this is going to work is to use a tuned math equation over the last one.

----------


## firepong

Ok, 2.1.3 is pushed to the SVN server. If anyone can try it out and let me know how it performs, that would be great. From what I can tell, it's a pretty much better sustained DPS overall compared to how it was before. My Rip uptime has went up as well as the DPS going up. I can tell a pretty decent increase, on a target dummy alone and no buffs, over the last release. I'll have to do LFR myself sooner or later to get better results on how it is turning out.

Make sure to download both the DATA file as well as the other set of files.

----------


## OnionsTich

By chance was unit facing fixed or anything yet? It causes extreme lag! And im really intrested in using your new profile!

----------


## Dan5ielle

where is data file?(shaman enhanc)
ty

----------


## Ninjaderp

> where is data file?(shaman enhanc)
> ty


Does anyone know what these forum-bots really are for? They all post failed images and tries to post something related to the thread, but I fail to see the point of them.

----------


## K1ngp1n

can't confirm any dps increase on the target dummy, for me it even looks a bit lower (ilvl 507)

----------


## Bottter

where is the novaframe in 2.1.3?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Firepong is busy with real-life at the moment if I recall correctly, so the nova frame may have been postpone until further notice from FP! ^^

----------


## firepong

> Firepong is busy with real-life at the moment if I recall correctly, so the nova frame may have been postpone until further notice from FP! ^^


It's in there. Just not Nova_Frame. After helping Bu_ba, I split mine off and did it completely different. The profile should load up and up by the Minimap, a new map button should have popped up (before starting the profile, watch the map and then hit your hotkey. Should see something new, click that). From there, all that I have is in there. The cooldown section, for the time being, isn't coded in until I can get a better way of working it out. Might have to go ahead and change back to the way Bu_ba loads his because I could not get the check buttons to auto-check without using his frame code. The mans a genius when it comes to that stuff, and I consider myself smart, but for the life of me, I couldn't backwards engineer CVar's since I've never used em in any of my profiles lol.

EDIT* The next time I catch him online, I'm thinking about getting him to go through it and add all his code in that auto-updates the check-boxes for me, if I can't figure it out today during my day off. I've already got my table structure the same as his from when we were working on his frame, just have to get everything setup to work with that table  :Wink: 

EDIT** Also, I have tested the Map button on both TukUI as well as ElvUI and it shows up on both of them. Just to give you guys a heads up.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome to hear! I've used your feral-profiles since you started making them, pure quality in those ^^

----------


## firepong

Alright, the next time I release a major update, the frame is now going to have /slash commands to load the frame as well. Since the /slash commands were from when me and Bu_ba were working on his frame and hes the one that made them, I'm going to leave them as the same. When the next update comes, just type /nova or /novaframe to load the frame if you can't click the map button.

Also, on the topic of the minimap button. To move it, you have to RIGHT CLICK the yellow circle. for some reason, I couldn't get it to work to move the frame by clicking the physical button, no matter what I did. I always ended up moving the button and the yellow circle stayed lol, even when the button was locked in place. Maybe I will figure something out later, who knows right now.

----------


## Bottter

oh thx , too many beers and to many buttons ^^

----------


## cukiemunster

> oh thx , too many beers and to many buttons ^^


This make me giggle IRL and I'm not quote sure why 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

hey, just want to point out that as of right now the profile is clipping rake dots early. 
feral is all about prioritizing i know, but i feel like its gimping the damage somewhat. would love to hear back if anyone else thinks this so we can work it all out ya know

EDIT: would have to do with this section of code from ability editor: 




> --Variables
> local HasSR = HasSR("Player")
> --Misc
> local rake, _, _, _, _, _, raketimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1822, "PLAYER")
> local hasDoC = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player",108381))
> local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)
> local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",13215
> local waBuff = UnitDebuffID("Target",113746)
> 
> ...

----------


## firepong

> hey, just want to point out that as of right now the profile is clipping rake dots early. 
> feral is all about prioritizing i know, but i feel like its gimping the damage somewhat. would love to hear back if anyone else thinks this so we can work it all out ya know
> 
> EDIT: would have to do with this section of lua code:


Working as intended. That function is for EVERY other ability besides Rake. The only reason it's clipping it is because of DoC stacks. For the first stack of every DoC we get, which in a perfect rotation, is every 10 seconds or so because of how our energy stays most of the time when our CD's are on cooldown, it will use it to re-apply Rake. This is to make sure that we have the highest possible damage from Rake Ticks (because of the buff from DoC). If you want to remove that bit of code from the rotation, be my guest, but you will notice a DPS drop as well as stops in the rotation as I have it coded into every ability as well.

P.S. Remove "hasDoC and hasDoC < 2" if you do decide to do this. I wouldn't recommend it though. Again, as I said, I noticed a DPS drop when loosing that DoC buffed Rake over a regular Rake.

----------


## monopoly8

i didnt think about that, ill keep it the same then! thanks for quick answer firepong

----------


## TehVoyager

> EDIT** Also, I have tested the Map button on both TukUI as well as ElvUI and it shows up on both of them. Just to give you guys a heads up.


I tested on LUI (the superior Gui replaecment lol) and it works there too.

----------


## TehVoyager

Pong whats your recommendation for Talents in the new versions? im seeing you discuss DoC but my profile i run this:

Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Am i "Doingitrong"?

----------


## monopoly8

@tehvoyager, for pve, almost all fights are better with soul of the forest over incarnation(better for pvp really), and then DoC will allow you to have more sustained damage the whole fight and you should be able to pass many people in your raid simple because of better uptime ive experienced. ranked within top 30 on zorlok 25man last night with latest version

----------


## cukiemunster

> Pong whats your recommendation for Talents in the new versions? im seeing you discuss DoC but my profile i run this:
> 
> Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> Am i "Doingitrong"?


It really depends on the fights. If you have designated burn phases, like heroic wind lord, Inc+NV is better, fights like feng where theres minimal switching, doc+sotf tends to put out higher overall dps. At least this has been my personal experience, others may feel differently.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrleo

hey firepong.. is the feral profile i find on the first post still valid now? up to date? sorry ive been away for a long time now and need to catch up

----------


## firepong

> hey firepong.. is the feral profile i find on the first post still valid now? up to date? sorry ive been away for a long time now and need to catch up


Yup, just download it and update the profile a couple times, just to be safe, inside PQRotation. it is all explained on the first post how to do this. The latest version is 2.1.3. If you don't get this on the first update, update again and you should get it.

----------


## K1ngp1n

would still love to see the time to die function coded in so it doesnt use rip when the target is at low hp

----------


## firepong

Has anyone been having problems with the rotation not using Mangle/Shred? I load up the profile, not changing a thing and it works fine for me. I have had 1 report of the rotation not using Mangle/Shred at all. If anyone else has this problem, let me know because I do not see a problem with any of the code that would make it not work. As mentioned, Mangle/Shred works great for me, without even loading the frame up (even though the frame code is loaded, just hidden).

EDIT*


Thought I would post the above. This is with the experimental Rip usage. It obviously broke a couple things though as it like sitting at Energy cap more than I like, but the DPS actually did go up on sustainability compared to what it was before. I will have to figure out what it broke and all that jazz, but it is a pretty big leap forward on what can happen if I get everything squared right with the rotation lol. As you can see, that is 54 MILLION damage. Think I went through 5 CD phases, which would never happen on any boss fight lol. Anyways, it leveled out at around 74k and started going down like that the longer the fight went on. It had leveled out around 71k and dropped to 69.9 when I stopped the rotation.

The above was done with a 478 iLVL and 484 (I believe) sha weapon.

EDIT** The above was also on a target dummy with no additional buffs. Didn't even use Mark of the Wild.

----------


## sed-

i loaded up profile to test on dummy and its not casting anything, Q_Q

----------


## firepong

> i loaded up profile to test on dummy and its not casting anything, Q_Q


Is the profile the latest update, version 2.1.3? Also, is the DATA file the latest one? The size of the latest DATA file is 82kb. Really need to put something in the DATA file that has the date in it like all the other writers lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pantsfarming

I had a problem last week where it would not attack the spirits on gara'jal spiritbinder so it wasnt casting mangle there, had to use the AoE rotation to kill adds

----------


## TehVoyager

i find that soloing or questing it sometimes gets really confused, starts trying to fire shreds and cant and just hangs.  :Frown:

----------


## K1ngp1n

firepong how can i disable fearie fire in your profile?

----------


## cukiemunster

> firepong how can i disable fearie fire in your profile?


Take it out of the rotation. But why would you want to? If someone else is applying the debuff, it simply skips it in the rotation. This way if that person does and it falls off, or you switch targets, it will use FF. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vorn10

Firepong what did u changed in shred? it starts working on galarons legs ;p
For elegon imo u can just do "if target elegon, ignore mangle" was working fine for me when did this.

No idea why but on raider training dummy with 495 ilvl iam doing only 74k for 10 min of fight.
mastery>hit=exp>crit 72k
mastery>crit>hit=exp 74k
SotF and DoC.
used cds every cd off.
Latest profile and data files.

----------


## firepong

> Firepong what did u changed in shred? it starts working on galarons legs ;p
> For elegon imo u can just do "if target elegon, ignore mangle" was working fine for me when did this.
> 
> No idea why but on raider training dummy with 495 ilvl iam doing only 74k for 10 min of fight.
> mastery>hit=exp>crit 72k
> mastery>crit>hit=exp 74k
> SotF and DoC.
> used cds every cd off.
> Latest profile and data files.


If you start the profile and click the map button that pops up on the right side of your map and click Change-log, you will see what changes have been made to my profile there. I did change some things in the profile as well as add in RunMacroText("/console tailtLog 0") to be ran at profile start to make sure that taintLog isn't messing up the rotation. I had a problem with this when I switched from default UI to TukUI hence why it has been added into the rotation as a Run Once kinda deal. 

Everything else you asked, pertaining to changes, again, can be found in the Change-Log. And if you didn't know about the Custom Frame, I have a few things coded in there as well. The only thing that is not coded in right now is the Cooldown's Tab. They all work, just not coded into the rotation yet as I have been busy with other things on my days off.

----------


## firepong

Just a heads up guys. In a few days when my DK hits level 90, I will be making a Unholy DK Rotation. I know Rubim has one, but I would like to try my hand at making something new besides my previous rotations I have made. I know DK's are slightly harder to do because of the way the spells are setup and would make for a good refresher on coding different things.

----------


## TheWr4ith

can someone plz tell me what is this?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its a profile for feraldruids to use with PQRotation program m8 ^^ Also Firepong nice to see you try your hands on something else than Druids for a change, looking forward to try it in the future!

----------


## firepong

> Its a profile for feraldruids to use with PQRotation program m8 ^^ Also Firepong nice to see you try your hands on something else than Druids for a change, looking forward to try it in the future!


Don't forget at one time during Cata I had both a Ele and Enhance shammy profile. I just haven't played my shaman yet this expansion to get the rotation's started back.

----------


## K1ngp1n

sorry firepong, i didnt want to critizise your work, cause its great 
im just trying to give you information on how to improve your profile from a different point of view (16/16 heroic 25man 512ilvl)

----------


## firepong

> sorry firepong, i didnt want to critizise your work, cause its great 
> im just trying to give you information on how to improve your profile from a different point of view (16/16 heroic 25man 512ilvl)


I'll put Faerie Fire as a toggle in my frame (always on by default) for yupu toggle on and off. On other Timr2Die function, as soon as I see how it will work out in my DK profile I will be releasing in the next couple days, I will incorporate it into my feral profile (thanks gabbz for the function). Don't want to incorporate it to find out its not really needed.

But if I do incorporate it, how is is going to need to be used. At what time do you want it to stop using rip? Cause from my tests, with rip being top damage for us, it better be at 15 seconds or less (full duration of a rip pretty much) before it actually becomes a DPS loss.

EDIT* Have to honestly say. This is the least amount to code I have needed for a profile. With the profile not needing direction checks like my feral profile needs, its pretty easy. Haven't got to run the rotation as I've been coding it here at work, but most of the spells are done. Just need to plug the right buff ID's and spellID's into the rotations and it will be time for some testing. Don't know how it will go on my 450 iLVL DK in full PvP gear though  :Cool: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Ok, just finished my initial coding of my Unholy Rotation. If some of you guys would be willing to help me test it out and let me know what needs to be done or changed, let me know. I will be adding in DnD sometime later as I don't think it is really needed right now as well as adding in some kind of Multi-Target Rotation.

*LINK* http://firepong.kicks-ass.org/svn/PQ...al_Release.rar

Again, this is an initial release, I'm pretty sure much has to be improved on. I tried to make it follow SumCraft as much as possible, but for right now, I know a few things to need to be changed. I will be adding a boss-level check to mast cooldown's in the next couple releases.

----------


## firepong

> DnD is a dps gain on single target with unh..


I didn't say I was adding it in for Multi-Target, just that I don't have it coded in right now.

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep added, will be trying it out when I've gathered more dps pieces (full blood geared atm)

----------


## firepong

> +rep added, will be trying it out when I've gathered more dps pieces (full blood geared atm)


Yeah, without DnD and full 450 PvP gear and crappy trinkets, I was pulling 38k. SimCraft showed 40.5k At the gear I had, so I will have to change something. I don't think DnD is causing it to loose 2k DPS

Ok, I just added in DnD. Right now, it is binded to Left Shift or if it detects Mouseover, it will auto do it itself (taking into account the current Mouseover = Current Target). Instead of re-creating the wheel, I just went ahead and took Bu_ba's DnD. It will do a better job than mine will ever do lol.

EDIT* I'm also using my 463 Archeology Polearm because I dont have any weapon better at the moment lol

----------


## googlebee

> I'll put Faerie Fire as a toggle in my frame (always on by default) for yupu toggle on and off. On other Timr2Die function, as soon as I see how it will work out in my DK profile I will be releasing in the next couple days, I will incorporate it into my feral profile (thanks gabbz for the function). Don't want to incorporate it to find out its not really needed.
> 
> But if I do incorporate it, how is is going to need to be used. At what time do you want it to stop using rip? Cause from my tests, with rip being top damage for us, it better be at 15 seconds or less (full duration of a rip pretty much) before it actually becomes a DPS loss.
> 
> EDIT* Have to honestly say. This is the least amount to code I have needed for a profile. With the profile not needing direction checks like my feral profile needs, its pretty easy. Haven't got to run the rotation as I've been coding it here at work, but most of the spells are done. Just need to plug the right buff ID's and spellID's into the rotations and it will be time for some testing. Don't know how it will go on my 450 iLVL DK in full PvP gear though 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Actually Rake is top dmg for Ferals, followed by Rip.

The time to die code would be useful for things such as trash, boss adds with lower health 
(xample you dont need to apply rip when theres 500k health left on target( Say that's half its health) with 7 people attacking it - FB would be the obvious choice)

----------


## firepong

Ok guys. Little problem. For right now, my internet is down, so my SVN is down as well. As soon as Verizon gets off their lazy asses and comes out to my house to look at the hardware and tells me what will happen, I will let you guys know. Sorry for the problem and not being able to download updates. I would tether my desktop to my phone, but ATT already went ape-shit when they noticed I was tethering a while back.

----------


## jh16

> Ok guys. Little problem. For right now, my internet is down, so my SVN is down as well. As soon as Verizon gets off their lazy asses and comes out to my house to look at the hardware and tells me what will happen, I will let you guys know. Sorry for the problem and not being able to download updates. I would tether my desktop to my phone, but ATT already went ape-shit when they noticed I was tethering a while back.


Aight, was wondering about that.

Maybe you could use dropbox or one of the other svn places that other devs use. Might be a load off your mind and possibly your internet connection as well.
Just a thought.  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Aight, was wondering about that.
> 
> Maybe you could use dropbox or one of the other svn places that other devs use. Might be a load off your mind and possibly your internet connection as well.
> Just a thought.


Well, for right now, since I have no internet at all, it wouldn't really matter. From what I can tell from how many people have downloaded my latest DK release as well as my druid (almost 1k different IP addresses between the 2), most of the community that normally use them already have the latest update. From what I can tell, from logs, most people update the svn daily and since the last update I made was yesterday morning, most people should be OK.

I really like the way I have my svn setup right now so that I can track download statistics and all that without having to pay $20+ for a outside svn to do all that. 

Don't worry though, my internet will be back up tomorrow and I will have everything going again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> Ok guys. Little problem. For right now, my internet is down, so my SVN is down as well. As soon as Verizon gets off their lazy asses and comes out to my house to look at the hardware and tells me what will happen, I will let you guys know. Sorry for the problem and not being able to download updates. I would tether my desktop to my phone, but ATT already went ape-shit when they noticed I was tethering a while back.


I know how you feel. When I was doing changes to my frost profiles my ISP had some issues. So I went to Starbucks for a couple cups of coffee and uploaded my junk on their free wifi :P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K1ngp1n

just wanted to ask if it wouldnt be a dps improvement if u would make the profile cast rip before savage roar when both are about to fall off at the same time

i often see that problem, but its easier to cast a 0 combo point savage roar then waiting for 5 combo points for a new rip

----------


## googlebee

> just wanted to ask if it wouldnt be a dps improvement if u would make the profile cast rip before savage roar when both are about to fall off at the same time
> 
> i often see that problem, but its easier to cast a 0 combo point savage roar then waiting for 5 combo points for a new rip


This can be done (And i actually edited in my own addition to do it)

If u want to get more uptime on rips, and less 4-5 combo point Savage Roars , do the following.

Be sure to have the Glyph of Savagery learned.

Open the ability editor and select Druid>Firekitteh 
Scroll down to the Savage Roar ability in the list and select it (Left click)
You will notice a bunch of code pop into the large white area on the right.

Copy and past this code below into that large area (Essentially overwriting his code)



```

--Variableslocal HasGlyph = HasGlyph(127540)local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))--Misclocal rip, _, _, _, _, _, riptimer = UnitDebuffID("Target", 1079, "PLAYER")local CP = GetComboPoints("Player", "Target")local cat = UnitBuffID("Player",768)local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",132158)if not (psBuff and nsBuff) then    if cat then        if not HasGlyph then                    if not HasSR and CP > 0 then                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(52610)))            elseif HasSR and (round(HasSR - GetTime(),2)) < 4 and CP > 3 then                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(52610)))            elseif HasSR and (round(HasSR - GetTime(),2)) < 2 and CP < 3 then                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(52610)))            end        elseif HasGlyph then                    if not HasSR then                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(127538)))            elseif HasSR and (round(HasSR - GetTime(),2)) < 3 and riptimer - GetTime() > 8 and CP < 4 then                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(127538)))                end        end    endend 


```

Click Save in the lower left corner.


Be sure to /reloadui in game after making changes.

This is approximately a 2k dps increase for me.

-GB

----------


## Trekku

Any info on when the SVN will be back up?
I think i downloaded an old one. Profile gets stuck when i pop berserk, and i get a error in wow saying something about a addon giving to much errors or something. Or maybe it's possible someone can send it to me?

*ps* Thnx for the effort you put into the feral profile.

----------


## firepong

> Any info on when the SVN will be back up?
> I think i downloaded an old one. Profile gets stuck when i pop berserk, and i get a error in wow saying something about a addon giving to much errors or something. Or maybe it's possible someone can send it to me?
> 
> *ps* Thnx for the effort you put into the feral profile.


Its gonna be another few days. I'll take a zip of the recent, move it to my phon and upload it to my media fire account for you guys later.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

Removed since latest version is uploaded

----------


## LiquidAtoR

*Update trough Rotation Editor works again (v2.1.5 currently), so I've removed the download link!*

*Snap*

----------


## Bottter

2.1.4 doesn´t work for me 

Rotation won´t start





ignore this now it works

----------


## T0mm

Loving the profile im doing top dps in my Raidgrp(10man) even tho my gear is 10ilevels after all the other people!

----------


## Darkanddirty

Was getting LUA errors with 2.1.3 Update isn't working but we shall see if the 2.1.4 works from here thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## OnionsTich

will test tomorrow

----------


## OnionsTich

Profile is still very laggy for me and few friends. I figured the lag was caused by Unit facing... Yet in nova frames when It is turned off it still lags for me. 30 FPS drop.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Profile is still very laggy for me and few friends. I figured the lag was caused by Unit facing... Yet in nova frames when It is turned off it still lags for me. 30 FPS drop.


Same. I am expecting a new 7850 GPU this week to upgrade the old system, so hopefully I will be able to use the latest version once again. It drops me to ~10 fps or less in 25's in the current state  :Frown:

----------


## K1ngp1n

dont know why, but when i use the new feature to turn off faerie fire nothing else works anymore ^^

----------


## firepong

> Profile is still very laggy for me and few friends. I figured the lag was caused by Unit facing... Yet in nova frames when It is turned off it still lags for me. 30 FPS drop.


I'll take a look into the lag issue probably after 5.2 hit's. Right now, I'm working on coding (and learning) something else for myself.




> Same. I am expecting a new 7850 GPU this week to upgrade the old system, so hopefully I will be able to use the latest version once again. It drops me to ~10 fps or less in 25's in the current state


Same as above.




> dont know why, but when i use the new feature to turn off faerie fire nothing else works anymore ^^


That's weird. Do you have the latest version of the profile, which is 2.1.5 (which I think you do because I don't think the Faerie Fire toggle was in 2.1.4). Again, I'll take a more extensive look into my profile after 5.2 hits.

Sorry for the problems guys. I know their not the best when using the profile in a raid situation x.x

----------


## K1ngp1n

yes i do have the latest version and everything works fine when faerie fire is ON but when i turn it OFF it just autoattacks

do u have any plans for 5.2 or busy with other things?  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> yes i do have the latest version and everything works fine when faerie fire is ON but when i turn it OFF it just autoattacks
> 
> do u have any plans for 5.2 or busy with other things?


The profile, if any changes need to be made, will be updated and hopefully fixed sometime after 5.2 hits. As for right now, I don't really play as much as I used to lol

----------


## K1ngp1n

would love to see smart rake too if it isnt already coded in and an rotation update to the newest simcraft/fluiddruid.net rotation with mangle support so rip doesnt fall off that much and so on ^^

----------


## KryoKid

> The profile, if any changes need to be made, will be updated and hopefully fixed sometime after 5.2 hits. As for right now, I don't really play as much as I used to lol


 You and Cuteone aka ph34rt3hcute1 should talk  :Smile:  Her profile is less laggy and Id like to see yours perform with high FPS aswell  :Smile:  She does not use unitfacing. and thats what is causing some of us tto lag. Regardless if your unitfacing is on or off in the Nova frames... It still lags

----------


## cukiemunster

I know you are busy with IRL stuff pong, but when you get a chance would it be too much to ask to update your OP with updated version and features(nova frames / command and such)? Would make it a little easier for people to understand what functions you do have (Nova frames for example) and do not have(TTD jumps out at me). Not a big deal, just noticed you haven't updated it since last November, so everything in it is quite old.

----------


## firepong

OK, I just pushed my personal build with a few minor modifications because of the UnitFacing() problem. PQR_NotBehindTarget() has been set to the default. Also, since I finally got a chance to do HoF for the first time (yes I know, don't play much), I have put in a change to use Ferocious Bite (if we ever get enough CP. I only got a wooping 4 off) on Garalon's legs instead of Rip. When it had enough CP to fire, I seen a decent DPS increase, but 99% of the fight, I never really got enough CP to even bother with it. Sadly, druids are to dependent on their bleeds, which would make it nice for Blizzard to make our CP like rogues and stick on the player and not the target, but I doubt that will happen.

THE LATEST UPDATE AS OF RIGHT NOW IS 2.1.5 PERSONAL

----------


## monopoly8

Would be interesting to see some results of using nature's vigil now on kitty in 5.2, but profile works great with doc still

----------


## firepong

> Would be interesting to see some results of using nature's vigil now on kitty in 5.2, but profile works great with doc still


I'll add it in tonight. I just found out DoC isn't great for all bosses lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Another personal release, which is now version 2.1.6 PERSONAL. Didn't realize the last release had a few bugs. Thing was wanting to bug out in multi-target situations when the player doesn't have a target.

If you guys can, let me know how it goes on Garalon. For the life of me, I couldn't sustain anything over 92k ( then again, I miss some time by not staying on the legs). I will probably be doing LFR later today to try out SotR instead of Incarnation and NV instead of DoC just for the simple fact that the legs don't stay up long enough to even bother trying to use Rip on them.

Again, give me a few suggestions if you guys can. This week was my first time in a 10m HoF (not raiding much these days). I was keeping up (within 2k difference on DPS) with our guilds currently highest iLVL player, which is a 495 WW Monk with 2x 497 DW weaps (with 2x Dancing Steel as well) while I'm still using a Screaming Tiger LFR 2hander with 2/2 on the forge. I SHOULD be able to do better if I had a better weapon, but right now, I don't think it's going to be a possibility.

----------


## Bottter

with version 2.1.5 personal i´m standing sometimes on bosses with full energy and the profile does nothing , i will try 2.1.6 tomorrow

----------


## monopoly8

> If you guys can, let me know how it goes on Garalon. For the life of me, I couldn't sustain anything over 92k ( then again, I miss some time by not staying on the legs). I will probably be doing LFR later today to try out SotR instead of Incarnation and NV instead of DoC just for the simple fact that the legs don't stay up long enough to even bother trying to use Rip on them.
> 
> Again, give me a few suggestions if you guys can. This week was my first time in a 10m HoF (not raiding much these days). I was keeping up (within 2k difference on DPS) with our guilds currently highest iLVL player, which is a 495 WW Monk with 2x 497 DW weaps (with 2x Dancing Steel as well) while I'm still using a Screaming Tiger LFR 2hander with 2/2 on the forge. I SHOULD be able to do better if I had a better weapon, but right now, I don't think it's going to be a possibility.


for garalon, all modes, 25normal/10, and 25/10 heroic profiles worked well before 2.15 personal, using mangle on the legs is the best thing you can do because shred uses too much energy, and to symbiosis a lock to swap rips to legs from body if you wish  :Big Grin:  build 2.15 personal got me through 5/12 past two nights in raid, tip for turtle boss is that you can stand far to the sides of the boss and it will think you are behind and so you can successfully shred=yay! but yes feral is pretty weapon damage dependent still

version 2.1.6 personal is working well with doc as well as with NV

----------


## firepong

> for garalon, all modes, 25normal/10, and 25/10 heroic profiles worked well before 2.15 personal, using mangle on the legs is the best thing you can do because shred uses too much energy, and to symbiosis a lock to swap rips to legs from body if you wish  build 2.15 personal got me through 5/12 past two nights in raid, tip for turtle boss is that you can stand far to the sides of the boss and it will think you are behind and so you can successfully shred=yay! but yes feral is pretty weapon damage dependent still
> 
> version 2.1.6 personal is working well with doc as well as with NV


I think you might be using someone else profile, probably cutes. I still don't have Natures Vigil coded in yet xD Haven't played the game any today lol

Also, I get the thing behind using mangle, but I ask again, why? Every top druid I've seen on that boss is using Shred and not mangle. I know on that boss, druids aren't going to be topping any charts anyways for the simple fact,again, because of the way our class works.

----------


## monopoly8

more hits per leg before it dies while using mangle on garalon say in a 25man, but for 10man i was able to use shred, i do see your point though


-meant to say i was going to see NV today, typed before i looked to see if it was on there

----------


## K1ngp1n

for optimizing the rotation i suggest these two threads:

The Fluid Druid - View topic - Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion and script

The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's MoP Feral/Guardian Ovale Script

and time to die function would still be great for add fights  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

> for optimizing the rotation i suggest these two threads:
> 
> The Fluid Druid - View topic - Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion and script
> 
> The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's MoP Feral/Guardian Ovale Script
> 
> and time to die function would still be great for add fights


The first link it already pretty much follows to the T. Its just the way PQR does things that's screwing up and I can't fix that. It just reads data to fast. As for the second link, you could say its almost like the SimC script but made to work with Ovale.

I'll go in and add a bit of code to all abilities and you guys let me know how it works out. I don't think it will help any, but we will see.

EDIT* The only thing it doesn't do is pre-buff DoC. But I usually do that myself anyways manually.

EDIT* Version 2.1.7 PERSONAL pushed with a few changes. Let me know how they go and turn out. Also, Natures Vigil is added, but I let it run and to me, it was to big of a DPS loss to use. If the raid needs raid healing, then it would be OK I guess, but in my book, if the healers are good enough, I wouldn't bother taking that talent.

----------


## K1ngp1n

its not the first page i wanted u to take a look at, these two threads are general threads about the feral rotation, where people like agixx, who is doing the simcraft script, are posting and i thought maybe u can get some inspiration on things u could add 

and i tried the faerie fire option again but it still wont work

is english your native language?

----------


## firepong

> its not the first page i wanted u to take a look at, these two threads are general threads about the feral rotation, where people like agixx, who is doing the simcraft script, are posting and i thought maybe u can get some inspiration on things u could add 
> 
> and i tried the faerie fire option again but it still wont work
> 
> is english your native language?


Yes it is. And the reason its probably not working is because I have FF coded as a check in a few abilities. Once its removed it won't work, and that would take a good rewrite of some of the abilities. I just added it in because you wanted it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

i´ve tested 2.1.7 on training dummy and sometimes i just stay there with full energy and the profile casts only rake and trash on omen of clarity procc

----------


## firepong

> i´ve tested 2.1.7 on training dummy and sometimes i just stay there with full energy and the profile casts only rake and trash on omen of clarity procc


Who cares about dummies? I like dungeons at least

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nixo

how to Disable Cd's, previous version you click Cd's manual 
now its automatic.

----------


## cukiemunster

Open it up in rotation editor and take whatever you want out. Our add whatever you want in.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nixo

thanx alot

----------


## firepong

I don't know where it could be or how it could be doing it, but I believe I might have some kind of bug in with DoC and when your not using DOC or I just have my profile built around DoC to much lol. I had switched to Natures Vigil and for the life of me, the burst was great, but the sustained DPS sucked major balls. I could not get the rotation to stay anywhere near my sustained damage of 77k with DoC. It could be that Natures vigil is that bad or again, bugs in the rotation. 

If anyone has any thoughts on it and want to help or know if Natures Vigil is that bad, let me know through here or PM and I will see what I can do. All my tests were on the bosses in Heart of Fear first half LFR because Queue times were at 3minutes for me.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Meant to ask this already for some time (forgot :P)
What are the numbers it's posting in chat after you start the rotation?




> [19:31:41] <PQR> KittyCleave Enabled.
> [19:31:41] 1 1
> [19:31:41] 1 16
> [19:31:41] 1 16
> [19:31:41] 1 1

----------


## firepong

> Meant to ask this already for some time (forgot :P)
> What are the numbers it's posting in chat after you start the rotation?


That's for the frame cool downs I never got implemented. Truthfully, I don't think their needed as druids only have 1 rotation for their CDs and that's to pop them all at once when berserk is up lol. There mainly there for looks per se  :Wink: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> I don't know where it could be or how it could be doing it, but I believe I might have some kind of bug in with DoC and when your not using DOC or I just have my profile built around DoC to much lol. I had switched to Natures Vigil and for the life of me, the burst was great, but the sustained DPS sucked major balls. I could not get the rotation to stay anywhere near my sustained damage of 77k with DoC. It could be that Natures vigil is that bad or again, bugs in the rotation. 
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts on it and want to help or know if Natures Vigil is that bad, let me know through here or PM and I will see what I can do. All my tests were on the bosses in Heart of Fear first half LFR because Queue times were at 3minutes for me.


I assume its because as you get higher gear the 6% static buff to your main stats gets larger. Essentially speaking in 500+ ilvl you will be getting way more than when you were 463 gear. Assuming you are about 500 ilvl you should be near or around 17000+ agility. 6% of that is roughly over 1000 agility, or 3-5 gems worth of agility. And since its passive you get it the entire fight. Personally I think natures vigil is a little weak for a final tier talent. but 10% increase in dmg every 1.5 mins just doesn't outweigh 6% passive agility, especially the more geared you are.

----------


## cukiemunster

Do people use HoW regularly in a raid setting? The only time I have ever used it was when I tried it out on Elegon. It requires completely different reforging from SotF/DoC and NV/Inc builds if you plan on using HoW for anything other than the passive buff. And everything I read in 5.1 put it at the bottom dps gain out of the three tiered choices. Not sure if this has changed with 5.2 or not.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Do people use HoW regularly in a raid setting? The only time I have ever used it was when I tried it out on Elegon. It requires completely different reforging from SotF/DoC and NV/Inc builds if you plan on using HoW for anything other than the passive buff. And everything I read in 5.1 put it at the bottom dps gain out of the three tiered choices. Not sure if this has changed with 5.2 or not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Still the same. HotW is dead last with NV right with it and DoC pulling 2k more DPS if used right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Still the same. HotW is dead last with NV right with it and DoC pulling 2k more DPS if used right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure where you are getting this information, but in 5.2 raiding HotW will outperform due to mechanics in the fight. You might also check out EJerks for the 5.2 priorities. 5.1 stuff had doc at the top because the scaling on agi wasn't enough to outweigh but 5.2 HotW will outperform in almost all new raid content with a few fights DoC coming out on top aka situational. Technically is it better? Yes in a dummy fight where you are always next to the boss it wouldn't surprise me for DoC to outperform. But even using your wonderful profile most of the new raid bosses i've done (4 so far) all did better with HotW, (switched between wipes) plus not to mention the utility function saved a wipe or two.

----------


## cukiemunster

This is very interesting. I just went through the top parsing cats on WoL for ToT, and indeed 90% of them are running SotF/HotW for the agi buff only. Nobody seems to actually use it for the balance attacks. Although I can see where HotWicane could come in handy for adds like Horridon. I ranked top 6th 25man Magera last night(still in the top 25 as of this post) using a modified version, so I am interested to see what HotW would do.

EDIT: Hmmm, Simulationcraft still shows SotF/DoC as top dps with t15 heroic gear, so not sure why HotW seems to be the flavor this week. Unless DoC pulls ahead again with heroic gear, but I would think that HotW will only pull further ahead with better gear. Also ofc I know simcraft numbers could be wrong, its only 1 week into the patch. http://simulationcraft.org/520/Raid_T15H.html

----------


## monopoly8

Yeah I've found that too, its interesting. Doc does a ton of healing throughout longer fights. For those interested for primordious the kite oozes around the room starts, you funerals benefit from hotw because killing adds at beginning have a lot of health and don't need dots, just harder hits really, and that profile doesn't account for the buffs received as everytime you can receive different buffs. I I will report back with some thoughts and ideas of using hotw on other fights next week most likely, or if I got do CFR again to see if it is better in some fights since I did progression 8/12 onusing DoC till primordious.

Curious, when using doc, does it choose to heal whoever is lowest or say a specific person, say if I wanted it to heal ny focus target on taa tank

----------


## firepong

> Yeah I've found that too, its interesting. Doc does a ton of healing throughout longer fights. For those interested for primordious the kite oozes around the room starts, you funerals benefit from hotw because killing adds at beginning have a lot of health and don't need dots, just harder hits really, and that profile doesn't account for the buffs received as everytime you can receive different buffs. I I will report back with some thoughts and ideas of using hotw on other fights next week most likely, or if I got do CFR again to see if it is better in some fights since I did progression 8/12 onusing DoC till primordious.
> 
> Curious, when using doc, does it choose to heal whoever is lowest or say a specific person, say if I wanted it to heal ny focus target on taa tank


Its a choice of who has the lowest percentage of Health compared to the player. If no one is below the players Percentage, then it will cast it on the player before the free Healing Touch Buff goes away.

----------


## firepong

Thought I would post this little meter. Looks like the latest build is doing pretty damn good on Garalon, at least better than it was a few builds back  :Cool: 

Ferocious Bite is finally working as planned and doing some DAMN good DPS on those legs, which was all I was attacking  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

Ok, if anyone wants to do the dirty work for me as I'm not going to be doing LFR Throne of Thunder for another week in case I decide to do it for rep. I need the npcID's of all the trolls that come out so I can add them to a table and then a function to only Ferocious Bite on instead of Rip. This way, we can at least get some reasonable DPS on them pesky trolls instead of wasting those Combo Points on a FAIL Rip that will only do like 50k DPS before the unit dies.

Use this to find out the npcID of the target you are wanting:


```

/dump tonumber(UnitGUID("Target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) 


```

P.S. If you can, also put, the name of the troll with it as well because I might have to add something in to possibly interrupt the target as well for certain spells as I know we need to interrupt a lot of things on this boss.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Ok, if anyone wants to do the dirty work for me as I'm not going to be doing LFR Throne of Thunder for another week in case I decide to do it for rep. I need the npcID's of all the trolls that come out so I can add them to a table and then a function to only Ferocious Bite on instead of Rip. This way, we can at least get some reasonable DPS on them pesky trolls instead of wasting those Combo Points on a FAIL Rip that will only do like 50k DPS before the unit dies.
> 
> Use this to find out the npcID of the target you are wanting:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dump tonumber(UnitGUID("Target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) 
> 
> ...


Hey You can pretty much go to Throne of Thunder - Zone - World of Warcraft and hold your mouse over each name and get the npcid. Might be more work than you wanted but it'll work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angrybear

> Ok, if anyone wants to do the dirty work for me as I'm not going to be doing LFR Throne of Thunder for another week in case I decide to do it for rep. I need the npcID's of all the trolls that come out so I can add them to a table and then a function to only Ferocious Bite on instead of Rip. This way, we can at least get some reasonable DPS on them pesky trolls instead of wasting those Combo Points on a FAIL Rip that will only do like 50k DPS before the unit dies.
> 
> Use this to find out the npcID of the target you are wanting:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dump tonumber(UnitGUID("Target"):sub(-13, -9), 16) 
> 
> ...


Why don't you just make a 3rd rotation with replacing rip with FB and having a 3rd modifier key you hit to switch to those profiles like you do with single target to aoe. Would save time in having to code which mobs you want and would work right out the bat when new encounters you have not done come out. I understand the reasoning for making it automatic but the above would be a quick fix and work till you could implement it the way you 100% like. Just my thought. Anyway your profile is pretty sick. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Kroniq

> Why don't you just make a 3rd rotation with replacing rip with FB and having a 3rd modifier key you hit to switch to those profiles like you do with single target to aoe. Would save time in having to code which mobs you want and would work right out the bat when new encounters you have not done come out. I understand the reasoning for making it automatic but the above would be a quick fix and work till you could implement it the way you 100% like. Just my thought. Anyway your profile is pretty sick. Keep up the good work.


I actually rather like this idea. It will make this script more viable for people like myself also using it for solo world content like dailiys as well as raiding.

----------


## firepong

> Why don't you just make a 3rd rotation with replacing rip with FB and having a 3rd modifier key you hit to switch to those profiles like you do with single target to aoe. Would save time in having to code which mobs you want and would work right out the bat when new encounters you have not done come out. I understand the reasoning for making it automatic but the above would be a quick fix and work till you could implement it the way you 100% like. Just my thought. Anyway your profile is pretty sick. Keep up the good work.





> I actually rather like this idea. It will make this script more viable for people like myself also using it for solo world content like dailiys as well as raiding.


The way I was thinking about doing it is pretty much this way, but I was going to put a auto switcher into the rotation so that the user wouldn't have to worry about hitting a button to switch rotations. If target == this then activate this rotation else go to this rotation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

Imo I would not like an auto aoe rotation switcher based on the "if # ==" principle because almost always now adds are situational and different boss strats require me to aoe/not aoe because other people are doing it or that we don't want to kill certain things if that makes sense, I feel it is easy enough to manually switch to aoe rotation by setting it up to alt+X if you need for dailies or whatnot. Just some thoughts.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I like the auto-switcher idea, if you could make it optional it would be even better for those like monopoly8 who wants to choose manually!

----------


## firepong

No no, you guys understood it wrong. I'm talking about using Ferocious Bite Automatically instead of applying Rip on trash in Single Target rotation. Not changing between AE/Single Target xD

EDIT* This is just for boss Adds, not trash before a boss pull.

----------


## monopoly8

Ohhhhhhh okay  :Big Grin:  the ferocious bite on bosses that are low would be nice, but since bosses have sop much health this patch would you do a % or say a number amount since I would think that having rip up would still be idel say for a boss @20% but with 200mil up left, I would definantly like to try with high priority bite at low up in like off or something to test it a few times compared to current rotation. I know personally I like to stop rotation when boss is low to stop it from using rip to get a bite off.

Edit: Nvm would love to see it on non boss targets to see them die faster!

----------


## firepong

New version uploaded, now at 2.1.9 PERSONAL. Fixed a error where it would bug out when you would have no Vermin's Bite pots in your bag.

----------


## Angrybear

> New version uploaded, now at 2.1.9 PERSONAL. Fixed a error where it would bug out when you would have no Vermin's Bite pots in your bag.


This version is causing wow to lock up completely consisitantly in certain fights. Can you reupload the version before this so i can see if its that. I do not lock up using other profiles in same fights

----------


## firepong

> This version is causing wow to lock up completely consisitantly in certain fights. Can you reupload the version before this so i can see if its that. I do not lock up using other profiles in same fights


It's nothing I did that's causing this. I haven't changed anything but a error on potions that have popped up with all these damn ninja patches. It freezes up on my as well, and personally, there is nothing I can do about it. I just reload the UI and call it a day.

And sorry, but I don't keep earlier copies of rotations that I make. I know there are a few links floating around here somewhere if you want the older profile, but I still don't think it's going to change anything seeing as like I said, its freezing up on my out of nowhere as well.

----------


## Angrybear

> It's nothing I did that's causing this. I haven't changed anything but a error on potions that have popped up with all these damn ninja patches. It freezes up on my as well, and personally, there is nothing I can do about it. I just reload the UI and call it a day.
> 
> And sorry, but I don't keep earlier copies of rotations that I make. I know there are a few links floating around here somewhere if you want the older profile, but I still don't think it's going to change anything seeing as like I said, its freezing up on my out of nowhere as well.


Yeah I don't get it either. Its just certain fights too for some reason. You do have version 1.97 on ur svn still i'll try that

----------


## firepong

> Yeah I don't get it either. Its just certain fights too for some reason. You do have version 1.97 on ur svn still i'll try that


You talking about my googlecode svn? Because my current SVN is the one in my sig and the one that is kept updated. If so, 1.9.7 is WAAAAAAAAAAAAY old school. I think it dates back to 5.0.5 on it.

----------


## Angrybear

> You talking about my googlecode svn? Because my current SVN is the one in my sig and the one that is kept updated. If so, 1.9.7 is WAAAAAAAAAAAAY old school. I think it dates back to 5.0.5 on it.


The SVN in ur sig in Branches is a rar file with 1.9.7 in it. It says 11/26/2012 as the file date

----------


## monopoly8

i havent had this rotation ever lock me up, im interested to see how it works with t15 set bonuses though

----------


## cukiemunster

Regarding the t15 2 pc, according to The Fluid Druid - View topic - Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion and script, mangle is a dps gain over using shred unless berserk is up. 

Also, is there any way that we could get an opening rotation that uses mangle instead of shred to get Rip up ASAP? Quite a few times I get 4 CP, and the initial 0 CP SR drops, and it re-ups SR with the 4 CP, resulting in Rip not going up until ~15 seconds or so into the fight because I have to get CP's back up.

----------


## OnionsTich

Profile has lagged for me ever since unit facing was put into it. Cute-ones feral has a different way of unit facing and does not lag what so ever.. But the dps is not nearly as much as firepongs. Id like to see firepongs with cute-ones unit facing method

----------


## monopoly8

> Regarding the t15 2 pc, according to The Fluid Druid - View topic - Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion and script, mangle is a dps gain over using shred unless berserk is up. 
> 
> Also, is there any way that we could get an opening rotation that uses mangle instead of shred to get Rip up ASAP? Quite a few times I get 4 CP, and the initial 0 CP SR drops, and it re-ups SR with the 4 CP, resulting in Rip not going up until ~15 seconds or so into the fight because I have to get CP's back up.


Yeah I would like to see a high priority mangle is 2pc t15 equiped idk if that's capable of being a code

----------


## K1ngp1n

yeah would be nice to get an update to the newest simcraft rotation, where mangle is most of the time better than shred under the right conditions like no berserk, t15, etc

----------


## googlebee

you could simply remove shred from the rotation no?

----------


## monopoly8

I suppose so, I should test today doing that

----------


## cukiemunster

> you could simply remove shred from the rotation no?


It wouldn't work right. He has too many checks in his mangle coding. I have stripped down the shred/mangle code though to use mangle as filler, and only shred when berserk is up. However, I had to remove ALL of his checks to get it to work, so I am 100% convinced that I have gimped the profile to some extent. I will post what I have done in case someone with more coding knowledge (wink wink GB =P), or pong himself, wants to tweak it to get it back up to his standards. 

This also does not support Incarnation, because I do not use it. Also I did not touch the variables listed, because everytime I did, I ended up breaking the rotation altogether. 

***IF THIS DOES NOT WORK FOR YOU, DO NOT USE IT***

Mangle:


```
local hasDoC = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player",108381))
local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)
local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",132158)
local waBuff = select(4,UnitDebuffID("Target",113746))

if (hasDoC and hasDoC < 2) or not hasDoC and not (psBuff or nsBuff) and waBuff then
--	CastMangle()
	-- Variables
	local HasGlyph = HasGlyph(114234)
	local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))
	local HasThrash = HasThrash("Target","Player")
	local rake = HasRake("Target")
	--Misc Buffs/Debuffs
	local fbCP = GetComboPoints("Player", "Target")
	local Incarnation = UnitBuffID("Player", 102543)
	local BS = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player", 106951))
	local incarnKnown = IsSpellKnown(106731)
	local tfBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",5217)
	

		if fbCP < 5 then
		--		SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))
	    end
end
```

Shred:


```
local hasDoC = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player",108381))
local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)
local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",132158)
local waBuff = select(4,UnitDebuffID("Target",113746))

if (hasDoC and hasDoC < 2) or not hasDoC and not (psBuff or nsBuff) and waBuff then
--	CastShred()
	--Variables
--	local Facing = PQR_FireMangle("Player","Focus","FocusTarget")
	local Facing = PQR_UnitFacing("Target","Player")
	local HasGlyph = HasGlyph(114234)
	local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))
	local HasThrash = select(2,HasThrash("Target","Player"))
	local rake = HasRake("Target")
	-- Combo Points
	local CP = GetComboPoints("Player","Target")
	--Buffs/Debuffs/Timers
	local Incarnation = UnitBuffID("Player", 102543)
	local inStart,inDuration = GetSpellCooldown(106731)
	local inCD = inStart + inDuration - GetTime()
	local BS = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player", 106951))
	local incarnKnown = IsSpellKnown(106731)
	local tfBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",5217)
	local CCasting = UnitBuffID("Player",16870)
	
	if CP == 5 then
				return false
			elseif rake and HasSR and BS ~= nil and CP < 5 then
				CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))
	end
end
```

I have not personally compared the dps between this fix and the normal shred rotation, so no guarantees it will be better without fixing the checks.

----------


## cukiemunster

Ok, I just ran a ~50 mil comparison vs the 2. Mangle did come out about 2.3k above Shred. This is completely unbuffed, 2pc t15, 515 ilvl. So it does seem that mangle will out perform shred as filler in this next tier, unless something changes. Also if all of the checks get coded back into the mangle coding, these numbers could be even higher.

Mangle:


Shred:

----------


## firepong

Got some bad news for you guys. Some will like it (sarcasm lol), some will hate it (most will, I know).

As of today, in a few hours time, I will be posting my WoW account up for sale in the WoW Sale/Trade section because I am hitting the 2 month mark on my date in shipping out to boot-camp (Navy). And seeing as how I will not be able to play the game for the first year of all that (boot-camp obviously and 6-9 months in A school), I will not need the account anymore. Also, seeing as how I don't plan on playing during my schooling because of what I'm going in for, that's another 1.5 years.


Sooooooo, up until I sell the account (my HonorBuddy lifetime will be going with it as well), I will support the profile. After that, it is up to the community to take the project over (Yes, I'm talking to you googlebee or CuteOne) as I will not be supporting it anymore.

BUT!!! IF I FIND OUT SOMEONE IS TRYING TO SELL MY PROFILE AS THEIR OWN, I WILL ASK THE COMMUNITY OR THE ADMINS HERE TO TAKE ACTION. THERE WOULD BE NO REASON TO SELL SOMETHING THAT HAS BEEN FREE SINCE THE PROFILE WAS MADE AND RELEASED. It would not be hard to find out if someone is selling it either. Would only take people who have been using my profiles to tell if it is somewhere near the same rotation wise/Code wise.

P.S. I will try and incorporate the mangle change for T15, but if something happens in later tiers and it goes back to shred change, someone will have to change it back around.

----------


## cukiemunster

As a longtime firekitteh user, NOOOOOOOOO. As a human being though, I wish you good luck and thank you for serving our/your country(I believe you are from the US). On a sidenote, did you change your SVN numbering? Went from 2.1.9 personal to 2.1.0 right now.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> As a longtime firekitteh user, NOOOOOOOOO. As a human being though, I wish you good luck and thank you for serving our/your country(I believe you are from the US). On a sidenote, did you change your SVN numbering? Went from 2.1.9 personal to 2.1.0 right now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, meant for it to be 2.2.0, but forgot to change the 1. After uploading and googlebee mentioning it, I said what the hell and left it xD

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Good luck firepong and I would be glad to carry on the torch for you and only hope one day my skill and profiles can come close to yours.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Wow, good luck with the service, I hope you get more enjoyment out of it than I did (and I enjoyed it a lot). Be sure to take advantage of all the courses they offer! I use your profile for aoe all the time so thank you for that, and I hope that someone does pick it up for you!

----------


## K1ngp1n

thx for all u did
would it be possible for u to add the time to die function too before u leave ^^

----------


## firepong

Version 2.2.1 pushed where it will use Mangle > Shred if you have anything more than a 2piece Tier 15. The rotation will automatically tell what you have and work with that. No need to do checks or anything for that matter.

----------


## cukiemunster

How will glyph of shred work with the latest version? I had a problem with what I did were I had to remove it because it was shredding on every TF, but with it removed I ran into problems ifi was in front of the bosses when berserk popped.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scooters

Version 2.2.1 doesn't work for me, it always only shredders - but nothing else.
Is there the possibility to relaod version 2.1.9, which works realy fine.
Thanks and sry for bad english

----------


## K1ngp1n

i have to confirm it, the new code doesnt work

----------


## spacers

Hi, code (2.2.1) not work...can me anywhere the link to 2.1.9 posting ?

----------


## firepong

All you guys that says it doesn't work, download PQInterface and tell me what it locks up on. Because before I uploaded it last night, I ran a 4 hour long raid with this version and it ran fine. If I remember correctly, I was pulling 100k+ DPS on a couple of the bosses. Give me a minute and I will get a Meter for ya.

EDIT* For the guys that don't run Glyph of Shred, may I ask why? This meter below is running only Mangle with Shred on Berserk and TF and look how close it comes out to Mangle. It was beating Mangles ass till the rotation hit the 27mil dmg done mark, then it slowly fell behind. Yes, I know its a dummy, but I had just logged in and hearthed to Haome to show you guys that the rotation in fact works for me. It's the reason why I uploaded it.

----------


## cukiemunster

I haven't had a chance to test it yet, I will later and report back  :Smile: 

I was only wondering if glyph of shred was supported when TF and berserk were both active only, and not every time TF was used.


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> I haven't had a chance to test it yet, I will later and report back 
> 
> I was only wondering if glyph of shred was supported when TF and berserk were both active only, and not every time TF was used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


If you have the 2piece, it will when both are active at once or 1 is active at a time. Here's the code for Mangle and Shred that I'm using with 2p.

Mangle:


```

    if hasTier >= 2 then        if fbCP ~= 5 and not (BS or tfBuff) and HasSR and not HasThrash then            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33876)))        end 


```

Shred:


```

    if hasTier >= 2 then        if fbCP ~= 5 and (BS or tfBuff) and HasSR and not HasThrash then            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5221)))        end 


```

----------


## Scooters

> All you guys that says it doesn't work, download PQInterface and tell me what it locks up on. Because before I uploaded it last night, I ran a 4 hour long raid with this version and it ran fine. If I remember correctly, I was pulling 100k+ DPS on a couple of the bosses. Give me a minute and I will get a Meter for ya.


I figure out, why 2.2.1 doesn't work. Like Cutes Profil its the german client. With it, it only do Melee, Trash and Shred:


I changed to the english client , and it works fine.

----------


## cukiemunster

Hmm, ok. If I am reading that correctly it still shreds when only tigers fury is active? If so is it terribly hard to change it to ignore tf/shred unless berserk it's also up? It's not a HUGE deal, but it is 30 seconds every 3 minutes of lost mangle time with the 15% damage boost to the already more beneficial spell.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Hmm, ok. If I am reading that correctly it still shreds when only tigers fury is active? If so is it terribly hard to change it to ignore tf/shred unless berserk it's also up? It's not a HUGE deal, but it is 30 seconds every 3 minutes of lost mangle time with the 15% damage boost to the already more beneficial spell.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


It Shreds when Berserk OR Tigers Fury is active, not on only one. notice the (BS or tfBuff) on the above code?

Also, do you have 2p T15? For some reason, it still had you shredding like mad there :confused:

EDIT* And Give me a minute. I'll fix the problem for why it doesn't work on non-English clients.
EDIT** Version 2.2.2 pushed. These are speed edits, so my frame doesn't show all the updates that have been done since the version posted in the frame, but for this version, it SHOULD have the problem fixed for not working on Clients other than English Language. Didn't stop to think if the way I did tier would actually screw the rotation up  :Wink:

----------


## cukiemunster

The only time I posted damage was back in post 609, and it was a post with using mangle priority, and shred priority. From my understanding you prioritize mangle over shred in EVERY situation EXCEPT when berserk is active because you build CP faster with mangle, therefore the +75% chance of the extra CP with a 5 CP finisher outweighs the slight dmg difference. So even when tiger's fury is active, you should still use mangle over shred every time, unless berserk is active as well. 

EDIT: Also yes I have the 2 pc. So if I change the "or" I that code to "and" it should ignore only TF? Since the profile waits on TF to berserk, the two always for together when berserk is popped.
Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

On a completely different note, I wonder if a heavy haste build is viable now after you get the 2 piece t15?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scooters

> EDIT* And Give me a minute. I'll fix the problem for why it doesn't work on non-English clients.
> EDIT** Version 2.2.2 pushed. These are speed edits, so my frame doesn't show all the updates that have been done since the version posted in the frame, but for this version, it SHOULD have the problem fixed for not working on Clients other than English Language. Didn't stop to think if the way I did tier would actually screw the rotation up


Thanks  :Smile:  it runs

----------


## Drinksbeer

Haste is getting better for bears, haven't tested it for kitty yet, but what about (using that thought process) stack crit like a fury warrior?

----------


## firepong

> The only time I posted damage was back in post 609, and it was a post with using mangle priority, and shred priority. From my understanding you prioritize mangle over shred in EVERY situation EXCEPT when berserk is active because you build CP faster with mangle, therefore the +75% chance of the extra CP with a 5 CP finisher outweighs the slight dmg difference. So even when tiger's fury is active, you should still use mangle over shred every time, unless berserk is active as well. 
> 
> EDIT: Also yes I have the 2 pc. So if I change the "or" I that code to "and" it should ignore only TF? Since the profile waits on TF to berserk, the two always for together when berserk is popped.
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


I get what your saying. And yeah, I mistook scooters post for yours, sorry. I'll Try it with just berserk active for Mangle > Shred and see what happens.

EDIT* Let me finally update my change-log on my frame and I will upload the new version. It is definitely a DPS increase to use Mangle on Single Tigers Fury, but better to use Shred on Berserk. Believe it or not, it gave me ~1k DPS increase over it trying to use Shred on Tigers Fury. Don't ask me how, but its a big difference.

Also, I'm running SotF now as well because it is definitely a noticeable increase over Incarnation in most situations.

EDIT** I'm also loving the way the 2p T15 in-adversely gives us a higher uptime on Rip  :Cool:

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah, back in the pics I posted I got almost 3k dps using mangle instead of shred completely unbuffed with 50 million dmg done. I also use SotF/Doc instead of Incarnation, for quite some time. Granted you don't burst out if the gate like moonkins do, but the overall dps is much much better

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Yeah, back in the pics I posted I got almost 3k dps using mangle instead of shred completely unbuffed with 50 million dmg done. I also use SotF/Doc instead of Incarnation, for quite some time. Granted you don't burst out if the gate like moonkins do, but the overall dps is much much better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


When I get a chance, I'll run a straight LFR all the way through with just mangle and see what happens. Though if we all started doing this, Blizzard will change something again because they will say "It's not how your suppose to play Feral"... Just watch C.c

EDIT* But yeah, there is def something wrong with the way I have Incarnation and Ravage in my profile. For some reason, it locks up for a sec or 2 when Incarnation is first popped, lowering the overall burst.

----------


## cukiemunster

So theoretically, which "should" lag the profile less for mangle/shred usage, NotBehindTarget, or UnitFacing? I meant to ask this earlier, but forgot. I tried both in raid on tuesday, but didn't seem to make a difference which I had selected.

----------


## firepong

> So theoretically, which "should" lag the profile less for mangle/shred usage, NotBehindTarget, or UnitFacing? I meant to ask this earlier, but forgot. I tried both in raid on tuesday, but didn't seem to make a difference which I had selected.


It's about the same for me as well. Since I don't raid in a 25m setting, I don't care about the few FPS drop (I also have a good GFX card, so again, don't care), but I know others do. All I can say about that is that they will have to either upgrade their system (or just the GFX card) or remove everything like that out of my profile and gimp it.

P.S. I'm thinking about trying a heavy hast build over Mastery > Crit in a little bit. Going to try Mastery > Haste and see how that goes.

EDIT* I was only able to gain 3% from my reforging without loosing any mastery. Wonder how much of a difference this will make xD Only lost 1.6% crit, so never know. If they want ferals to even be competitive, what they need to do is raise base feral energy regen by 10% if you ask me, that would be epic (I know, it's only 1sec, but it would make A BIG DIFFERENCE!!).

----------


## cukiemunster

Feral are very competitive at higher gear levels, in ToT 25 man, I am typically in top 5 dps, and Megaera, nobody can touch my dps, i blow everyone away. I quickly tried a haste reforge, and it simmed about 4k lower than my current hit/exp>mastery>crit build. I will mess with it more when I have more time to properly adjust the stat weights and w/e.

----------


## firepong

> Feral are very competitive at higher gear levels, in ToT 25 man, I am typically in top 5 dps, and Megaera, nobody can touch my dps, i blow everyone away. I quickly tried a haste reforge, and it simmed about 4k lower than my current hit/exp>mastery>crit build. I will mess with it more when I have more time to properly adjust the stat weights and w/e.


With my current build, its not gonna make a difference. I'm gonna wait till I get my 522 trinket from Shado-Pan Assault to reforge to Haste. With that 3%, it only added .04 energy regen. But when I get that trinket, I should definitely be able to reforge more Haste as I wont have to reforge for Hit cap then lol.

----------


## monopoly8

Currently with the new mangle preferred profile and t15 2piece and 515ilvl, I see an increase of dps on fights using these stat weights, from the fluid druid and keep in mind everyone's gear is different. 
6.42 agi, 5.70Wdps, 3.20 mastery, 2.80 ap, 2.68 haste, 2.64 exp, 2.53 hit,2.44 str, 2.43 crit. Custom weights on ask mrrobot. 

The thing with ferals in 25man raids, I find myself bottom or near bottom of initial start if fight burst, but our damage is so much more consistant than others. In my experience ferals are entirely underated in 25man raids. On my server I'm number 1feral because only I think 5 ferals are actively raising, they all got converted to boomkin. I really wish our weapons would drop, none of this bis from random boss drop crap.

----------


## K1ngp1n

thx firepong, tested it and it works really good with ilvl 524 
i still have to ask u for the time do die function, maybe u can borrow it from cuteone's profile  :Wink: 

and yeah ferals are really underrated, the problems are just fights with a lot of target switches and short fights where u need burst, the longer the fight goes on, the better for us

----------


## googlebee

Really nice work with the tier functions Pong.

New Build is working nicely!  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## firepong

> thx firepong, tested it and it works really good with ilvl 524 
> i still have to ask u for the time do die function, maybe u can borrow it from cuteone's profile 
> 
> and yeah ferals are really underrated, the problems are just fights with a lot of target switches and short fights where u need burst, the longer the fight goes on, the better for us





> Really nice work with the tier functions Pong.
> 
> New Build is working nicely! 
> 
> -GB


Here's what I love to see  :Wink: 


I hit this a couple times throughout a boss fight and it damn near kept me at 100k DPS. I've gotten one as close as 300k and topped out at over 175k burst a couple times. Doesn't happen much, but its lovely lol.

P.S. I'll see what I can do about the Time2Die function, just don't exactly know how to use it to its full potential. Will take some heavy looking at on SimCraft to get a hold on how they use it and on which abilities.

----------


## Enuma

Hello mate,

i recently pull out of closet my Feral kitty and i wanted to use your profiles, however i see two different profiles in your SVN, so can you please tell me which one should i use?

The one marked with Firekitteh_DRUID or HonorBuddy Druid DPS?

Thank you in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## firepong

> Hello mate,
> 
> i recently pull out of closet my Feral kitty and i wanted to use your profiles, however i see two different profiles in your SVN, so can you please tell me which one should i use?
> 
> The one marked with Firekitteh_DRUID or HonorBuddy Druid DPS?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Firekitteh rotation. The HonorBuddy one was on there for whenever I decided to start it back up, but that plan was dropped after I found out I didn't have the time to update it. It's just sitting there taking up space right now lol

----------


## Enuma

> Firekitteh rotation. The HonorBuddy one was on there for whenever I decided to start it back up, but that plan was dropped after I found out I didn't have the time to update it. It's just sitting there taking up space right now lol


Ty for help, found them and tested them. Profile is really good and you did nice work with it  :Big Grin: 

Now, i got a question for anyone whos willing to help a bit. I havent played my Druid since Cata and im quite out of info on what, where and why atm.
From what i did manage to find and read pretty much ever major forum says that, for ilvl that i have i should do around 80K dps.
In dungeons i manage to go up to 65k, while doing 50mil test on dummy i did manage to pull off only 50k tops, trinkets and CDs used.

So, taking in concern that this is best feral profile that i did manage to find on several bots, i must be doing something wrong, or my gear is not good enough.

This is my armory:
https://i.imgur.com/eGXmHHo.jpg

Can someone tell me what do you think is optimal DPS with this gear? Am i doing something wrong? Im forged into master>critt, so that i correct forging, all CDs were used in test, yet, by comparing all stats im seriously underperforming, on top of that, my Raid Leader is bashing me for doing low DPS, so i would just like to know is that correct and how to fix if (except gearing, thats work in progress)
Hes forcing me back to my monk, which i dropped recently, rolling on my Druid and im trying to stay away from monk.

Ty in advance.

----------


## firepong

> Ty for help, found them and tested them. Profile is really good and you did nice work with it 
> 
> Now, i got a question for anyone whos willing to help a bit. I havent played my Druid since Cata and im quite out of info on what, where and why atm.
> From what i did manage to find and read pretty much ever major forum says that, for ilvl that i have i should do around 80K dps.
> In dungeons i manage to go up to 65k, while doing 50mil test on dummy i did manage to pull off only 50k tops, trinkets and CDs used.
> 
> So, taking in concern that this is best feral profile that i did manage to find on several bots, i must be doing something wrong, or my gear is not good enough.
> 
> This is my armory:
> ...


For the new Raid ToT, I would recommend you go back to your monk when you guys get that far. With the way the fights have so much switching from add to add or boss to boss, druid damage is gimped on at least 8 of the bosses. Its the sad truth and how ****ed up we really are.

As for looking at your gear, you need to get as much Hit/Expertise you can, at least 6.75% on both (its what I was hitting for when I got my gear) ( I also see you have reforged out of Hit and expertise. If any of these are reforged to crit, remove them). To me, it feels like we don't get as much energy back as we used to back in Cata when our moves missed. I have played around with it a lot and from tests, when your not stacking to cap on Hit and Expertise, your loosing to much Damage there. Since they had upped the White Damage we do, there should be no reason for these attacks to miss. Also, I don't know what your talents are, but with that iLVL, I would say go Incarnation + DoC combo for as much starting burst to at least get you somewhere 3 times during the fight. Also on all your gems, if you can't hit the Hit cap, Stick a couple Agi/Hit, Agi/Exper or Exper/Hit in them to compensate, but never stick a mixed gem in the prismatic socket on your belt.

Also, looking at that, I see no enchants. On your back piece, stick 180 hit on it. On your wrist, stick 180 agi if their cheap on your server or 170 Mastery. As for the hands, you can do 170 Str if their cheap (these give agi, so they are the best DPS increase per se as we get 1AP per 1 Str) or you can just go with 170 mastery here as well. On the legs, either get the more expensive leather armor or get the cheaper green. Either one is better than nothing. And on the feet, get the 140 Agi/Run Speed if their cheap or get the 140 Mastery/Run Speed. I won't even recommend Dancing Steel seeing as how all the other enchants look on your gear  :Wink: 

With all the above, that is all I can see and the enchants SHOULD (No guarantee) give you about 650-1.5k DPS on top of getting as much Hit/Expertise you can.

As an example of how gimped we are. My guild master was wondering why I could pull 100k+ in their pug run of MSV this week on the first 2 bosses, 92k on the 3rd and 4th bosses and only 80k on Elegon (remember, this is the boss with the 50% dmg buff). I kept explaining to him that druids are gimped when we have to switch targets because we have to re-apply our bleeds and save up enough CP for Rip/FB. I jammed that in his head for 3 hours and he finally seen what I meant on the last boss, whatever his name is in MSV.

----------


## Enuma

Thank you for reply,

Ye, im pretty much on same spot as you are. Elegon, Horridon and Council pretty much destroy my DPS to the rate that i ended up close to bottom of DPS chart. My raid leader is fury warrior, so explaining to him that were gimped on that fight is like teaching a hamster rocket science.  :Smile: 
Tbh, i reaaaaallly want to stay away from monk as far as i can, my primary class was SMF warr during Cata/LK, which i dropped cause i rolled a monk. Man, that was the day i fukd my self over. The class is good and strong, but its extremely dull to play. Im a bit rusty as warrior so i decided to roll on my Druid, but that seems that is not working well, as i said, i can burst up to ~75k without problem, but my average DPS raid vise is around 60-65k, which is, underperforming, according to my Raid Leader cause hes looking at charts at Noxxic, acording to which i should do far better damage.

The pieces of gear that are not enchanted/gemmed are fresh upgrades, havent had time to upgrade them accordingly since i was busy yesterday whole day. Even without that, im well on hit/exp soft cap [i know its a must for kitties], but the test which i did are done with them, so, as you said, all enchanted/gemmed/reforged will bring me another 2k, top 3k dps, which is again far from reaching the dps for my ilvl according to Noxxic.

As i said, im pulling ~65k with burst ~75k, Noxxic says that i should do ~84k, which is by far, underperforming. So, my question is, is it real or not? I find those numbers on that ilvl a bit to high, it would be real to see ~70k, not 84 as they claim.

Im pretty much "alt-master" as i call it, i have pretty much every class that has melee DPS spec on 90 and above i480, i can easily switch to accommodate raid and stop further bashing of my Raid Leader, but i really love kittens and i would like to stick to them  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

If you have been in ToT at all, you should be friendly with Shado Pan Assault, get the 522 trinket, it is one of the best until heroics. Also if you have completed the first part of the legendary questline, get the +500 agi gem. Feral are VERY gear dependant, so if you get your gear corrected, and are using this profile, idk why there shouldn't be any reason you can't keep up with the rest of your raid and Noxxic numbers. 

If the only options you are looking at playing right now are your monk and feral, stick with your feral if that is what you would rather be playing. Raidbots.com has WW just marginally above feral on most fights. They have 25m as an even split, each spec beating out the other 6/12 fights. 10m is only marginally better for WW, with it beating out feral 7/12.

Also, what professions do you have? Hopefully not gathering ones, since they do very little from a dps standpoint.

Thirdly, I would download simcraft, and see what THAT says you should be doing for dps. Noxxic is only a baseline, so it does not take into account overall gearing.

----------


## cukiemunster

```
Message: [string "--Variables ..."]:5: attempt to call global 'HasSR' (a nil value)
Time: 04/01/13 23:38:38
Count: 179
Stack: [C]: in function `HasSR'
[string "--Variables ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

LUA error using Aoe with latest version

----------


## firepong

> ```
> Message: [string "--Variables ..."]:5: attempt to call global 'HasSR' (a nil value)
> Time: 04/01/13 23:38:38
> Count: 179
> Stack: [C]: in function `HasSR'
> [string "--Variables ..."]:5: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


Lol, put functions or whatever I named it ability in AE rotation. Forgot I started moving stuff over and never added that ability to AE xD 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

-- init -- ?

----------


## firepong

> -- init -- ?


That's it. I'll push a new update with that in it. Didn't think about adding it to the AE rotation xD Going to be the same version.

----------


## Hongz

Every time i want to load your profile (swapping from either pvp profiles, balance profules and tanking profiles) Your profile makes pqr crash (not respond) :-(

----------


## cukiemunster

I was having an issue last night with the profile occasionally not wanting to apply Rip at the pull, or reapply if it dropped. I removed the energy pooling ability out of the rotation and it seemed to fix it.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

hey, im having an issue with the rotation sometimes trying to use shred while berserk is not up, and i have 3 peices of t15 on, is it because it recognizes two then reverts if more than 2 set? or is there a unit-facing option i should be clicking

----------


## Apocalypse59

How is Feral doing overall right now? I just hit 483 and seem to be pulling pretty solid DPS. The 522 items have helped a lot. I plan to go Guardian/Feral, possibly making it my main.
Druids are just a lot of damn fun, and they have some great profiles.

----------


## monopoly8

The longer the fights go, and more time we have just sitting on the boss, not switching targets feral does very well, top 3 for me usually. Beat by locks most of the time.

----------


## cukiemunster

Ravage! is not casting with current release while Incarnation is up. Never even queues up in PQI.

----------


## firepong

> Ravage! is not casting with current release while Incarnation is up. Never even queues up in PQI.


Just pushed a new update. Didn't think about having that added in. Forgot all about it lol

----------


## cukiemunster

Ha np. I just saw noxxic(LOL i know) has Inc/HotW above SotF/DoC by a fair margin, so I was gonna give it a whirl and see

----------


## cukiemunster

> Here's what I love to see 
> 
> 
> I hit this a couple times throughout a boss fight and it damn near kept me at 100k DPS. I've gotten one as close as 300k and topped out at over 175k burst a couple times. Doesn't happen much, but its lovely lol.
> 
> P.S. I'll see what I can do about the Time2Die function, just don't exactly know how to use it to its full potential. Will take some heavy looking at on SimCraft to get a hold on how they use it and on which abilities.


Got this one in tonight's raid, all the stars lined up for this bad boy lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, gonna use this in tonights Durumu-progress, since we're gonna try one-tank it. Though I'll be in guardian ench-gems-reforges :3

----------


## monopoly8

hey firepong, wondering if theres something you can code to reapply a rip if rune of reorrigination procs mastery, missing out on a lot otherwise, assuming the trinket is equipped

----------


## K1ngp1n

> hey firepong, wondering if theres something you can code to reapply a rip if rune of reorrigination procs mastery, missing out on a lot otherwise, assuming the trinket is equipped


that would be awesome but it should also reapply rake

----------


## Ninjaderp

Continuing from my last post: Yesterday it worked good using the profile as feral in gear with guardian-gems/ench/reforges, held a steady 95-99k throughout the fight, but people ended up dying to stupid mistakes and someone thought it would be better with 2 tanking it, so I went guardian again and did lesser dps and we got the kill (durumu). Still think I would make much more DPS with correct ench/gems/reforges ofc (feral)

----------


## monopoly8

@kingpin, i think most of the time it lines up with when rotation reaplies rake, the profile does work well with rune dont get me wrong guys  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

New Version - 2.2.4 - Pushed to SVN. Update through PQRotation to get the latest files (or just update my SVN if your downloading that way).

Change-Log:
Added Experimental Rip Application back into the rotation, but this time, it is Enabled by default.
To Access this, Open my frame (Map Button that pops up by the map) and go to the Experimental Tab.From here, you can Enable or Disable this addition.Rip Application Modifier - Set this number to anything over 1.1 (1 not recommended as it will overwrite every Rip you get with anything as the calculation formula From Blizzard seams to be screwed up. Also, anything over 2.5 not recommended either as from my tests, it never applied a bigger rip over the smaller one)Default Value of Rip Multiplier is 1.25, which I found to be a pretty good medium to start the rotation out as. Edit this value to anything that pleases your taste.

With this change, for you guys that has the 1k agi or whatever every 2 seconds for 20 seconds trinket, this SHOULD give you a pretty decent DPS boost. I would do this with Rake as well, but since the Tooltip for Rake is screwed up and doesn't seem like its going to get fixed (Keeps reporting 99 DPS no matter when it was applied), I cannot correctly determine the current damage of Rake.

----------


## cukiemunster

Commenting to get off 666 posts...

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Commenting to get off 666 posts...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Lol xD

Anyways, is it doing any good DPS wise after the update?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Seems to be, i just started raiding, but i beat my previous ranking on Horridon. Good start.

----------


## cukiemunster

I will say that the new Rip logic works PHENOMENALLY!

----------


## cukiemunster

Quick question, how would I add a pause button into the rotation? I am working on heroic horridon, and would like to use left alt to pause the rotation, and have alt+(whatever) keybound in game to cast Moonfire for Direhorn knockback. As it is now, i have to turn the rotation off, moonfire, restart the rotation. But since the direhorn does not despawn for the rest of the fight, i am trying to streamline this process. Granted melee getting Direhorn is highly unlikely, but it did happen to me last night, and it is a royal pain to handle with the current rotation lol.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I'm excited about this one Fire!! Is it set up for both DoC talent spec and/or NV?

----------


## monopoly8

profile is working great  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Quick question, how would I add a pause button into the rotation? I am working on heroic horridon, and would like to use left alt to pause the rotation, and have alt+(whatever) keybound in game to cast Moonfire for Direhorn knockback. As it is now, i have to turn the rotation off, moonfire, restart the rotation. But since the direhorn does not despawn for the rest of the fight, i am trying to streamline this process. Granted melee getting Direhorn is highly unlikely, but it did happen to me last night, and it is a royal pain to handle with the current rotation lol.


Left alt should already pause the rotation. Its been setup like that for a while now.

As for Cooldows and DoC, all are supported. I believe I added in NV in 2.0.0. HotW is the only one not supported right now.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## front243

I am using Firekitty to level my druid. I have noticed that if I miss a cast of Faerie Fire the rotation will pause until it hits the target. This is a bit of a problem since there is a 6 second cooldown. Right now I am facing immune mobs so the rotation will not even start at all.

----------


## monopoly8

just spam swipe, thats how kittys are  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Version 2.2.5 pushed.

Change-log:
Added in Time2Die on both Rip and Ferocious Bite. No Guarantees as I have not tested it extensively. It returns right on Target Dummy and returns the correct value when doing print(timeToDie), but again, no guarantees. Added in Thrash as Energy waster when capped (taken from cutes profile. Didn't think it would be that big of a DPS increase).Smaller things that shouldn't break the profile but no guarantees.

----------


## Angrybear

Where did you add the Thrash as energy waster in the abilities/rotation. When you are actually energy capped and stay capped it freaks out and does nothing. The bars just flash like crazy but its not firing off an ability This can't really be noticed unless you have time warp ect. I'd like to just remove it because what I do manually during that time is much higher dps then the profile has ever been able to accomplish on its own. Right now with the way it works I"m completely locked out till pretty much berserk or Time Warp ends. Others wise everything you have added lately been pretty decent increase. I'm not sure why this is not working correctly for me but its not. Any ways +rep for a great profile and all your hardwork

----------


## Angrybear

I tested it today and works fine now for some reason. Must have been some conflict somewhere that logging off had fixed. I'll keep eye out on it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ... what I do manually during that time is much higher dps then the profile has ever been able to accomplish on its own. ...


If you could explain what you do manually perhaps it can be coded to to do the same. =)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Have to agree with Cute there, if you got some idea to improve the DPS of said profile - Share it!

----------


## Angrybear

I just pause the rotation and just make sure SR is up and Rip is the first 5 pointer used and just spam Shred/FB 5points. With 2pc t15 and decent crit I just see combo points flow in every few GCDs. When I use the profile during this situation its not even close. I can burst up to 300kdps during Hero phase by not using the profile. When I let it do its thing Im lucky to be at 180k dps. I also do not have a of Rune either which would change things a lot in how the burst works. My ilvl is around 515 and I have 522 staff and 2pc t15. Its pretty simple actually but for some reason the profile likes to waste energy and not FB enough in those situations. I am not sure why. 

Like I said I got the profile to not bug out and work but the thrash spam is still not more then I see by just taking over for the profile and doing it manually. I'll mess with it more in a real raid environment next week and see how it performs.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok if I am understanding you right then when in situations where you are berserk or have Heroism/Time Warp buff you cast Shred and 5cp FB so long as Savage Roar and Rip is up and nothing else?

----------


## monopoly8

the profile would be an increase of dps in the opener, if it used rip in the opener all the time assuming that savage roar was already applied before the pull. right now it currently reapplies SR even after i just did it before the pull instead of using rip. i think i recall seeing firepong was going to be working on an improved opener sequence not long ago. 
but openers with lust/heroism should be get a rip up and then spam ferocious bite

----------


## Angrybear

That is pretty much correct. I make sure Rip stays up Savage Roar stays up and spam FB till pretty much Berserk drops then I let the profile take over again. I guess I do rake in the first rotation but yeah pretty what I said though Shred/FB

----------


## monopoly8

it would just be a check script, like 

if heroism/lust returns: true do opener script,
false: continue normal

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

that's pretty much what the profile should be doing.

----------


## firepong

That is what its doing. I NEVER apply Savage Roar before the fight starts. If you do that, your asking for a shit ton of trouble as its only a 12 second cast. What you need to do is let my profile do it's own casting of Savage Roar when you get in close enough to the boss. If you don't like the way it does things, right click the boss not left click him. that will flag you for combat and when your first White damage hits, that will start the rotation. Left clicking is what gives everyone 3-5 second lag/no attacks at the beginning of the fights. It's just the way I have -- Offensive Spells -- setup so that I don't have Require Combat checked in the Rotation settings.

Also, as to why it doesn't seem to Ferocious Bite that much. Here are the condition's on that (Again, burst is shit if you can't sustain it):

Ferocious Bite if Rip on target has more than 6 seconds left (or is it 8, one of the 2)
Ferocious Bite if target does not equal legs or boss
Ferocious Bite if Target Time2Die is less than 25 seconds
Ferocious Bite if Target is below 25% HP and Rip is present (no matter time).

Now, this doesn't take into account the new addition (wouldn't call it new, it has actually been in previous profiles for a while and has even been coded in) is to apply a higher Rip if the profile decided your next 5CP combo will be better, which most of the time it will. Heres the preceeding order at which Rip will go by:

Rip if not on target nad has 5CP
Rip if on target if 5CP and rip Timer < 4 (yes, I know there is a difference between this and FB, it's mainly to pool some energy. But with SotF, I'm starting to think this much energy pooling isn't needed, I will probably change it later)
Rip if target is boss
Rip if Target Time2Die is greater than 25 seconds
Rip if it can replace the current rip with a Rip that is 1.25+ times better than the current rip (This number cna be changed within the frame).

The above is how I have my Ferocious Bite/Rip Coded in. Most of the guys know that there is values inside my frame that can be used to change values in the profile. Most of these values are main ones and I can code in more if people ask me to. The Time2Die page in my frame is where I will probably code in some values the user can set to the Time2Die function themselves (like health at which Time2Die will consider a mob instead of a add that can hold a fill Rip or something along those lines).

----------


## firepong

Also, thought I would post this.I know it doesn't mean shit as I'm still using a 483 LFR Weap (yes, I don't play much anymore sadly) and yes, it was on LFR I did this test.

But What I found amusing is that I still was in the top 3 on Council of Elders in ToT LFR. Considering the circumstances (added in cutes version of Thrash usage) on top of my profile reapplying Rip for a better one, it did pretty damn good. Just a side note, when it applies a better Rip at < 25 health, this is a damn good thing to do. I think by the time 2 of the 4 bosses got down to 20% HP, I was seeing a Rip tick of roughly 45k before crits. On 2 of the bosses, I wasn't lucky enough to get cooldowns lined up right. Ferocious Bite is down there in 9th or 10th place doing only 1.4million damage throughout the fight.



P.S. Cutes profile I think still does ~500-1k DPS higher end DPS than mine, so anyone doing 25m would still prob want to use her's since mine does lag out pretty bad in 25m. 10m, I didn't notice a big enough difference to stop using my own profile.

----------


## firepong

> firepong, will you be releasing an updated Feral DPS profile for the pre-MoP changes? 5.0.4 I believe. Or will your MoP profiles themselves work for this?


Should work to an extent. bvut I won't guarantee anything. I will also not be making profiles for Private servers as there is no way I am going to keep a secondary client on my comp just for that. Just not going to download that much data to make a profile.

Sorry, I don't care about Private servers as all of them are pretty shitty imo. No I dont care about live either. I actually haven't played but a handful of times in the past month.

----------


## cukiemunster

Thats some sort of bot, just ignore George604

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zarreus

Hello,

I'm wondering if it's possible to code for this trinket. Rune of Re-Origination

I would hope if the buff is active that the rotation would spam rake rather than shred and rip near the end with the max number of combo points if the rib bleed was not applied during proc time.

I think this would max the dps possibilities of this trinket

i will be willing to donate for the effort

thanks

----------


## firepong

> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible to code for this trinket. Rune of Re-Origination
> 
> I would hope if the buff is active that the rotation would spam rake rather than shred and rip near the end with the max number of combo points if the rib bleed was not applied during proc time.
> 
> I think this would max the dps possibilities of this trinket
> 
> i will be willing to donate for the effort
> ...


I'll think about it. It shouldn't be hard to do, but I don't have the trinket to test this out on to see when the best time would be to spam Rake over Shred. I haven't been lucky at all in the first part of LFR to even get the 502 version x.x

----------


## zarreus

The trinket has a 10 sec proc. it's my understanding that the goal it to apply fresh bleeds prior to the buff ending to it ticks the longest time possible. Posts say its a dps increase to build combo point with rake as the mastery buff is massive if that helps at all

thanks for responding lovr your work here

----------


## firepong

Got to say, after adding in the Time2Die function into my profile, it made things go way more smoothly than I thought it would at the end of a fight xD Pulled 134k on Jinrok in ToT earlier with my guilds raid. Pulled a little more than our guilds current highest DPS which was a elemental shammy at 512 iLVL doing 123k DPS. Yes, I know he was ranged and had to run around with the damn lightning orbs, but he still stood in the pools longer than I did (since I was a DPS) and also had Teleric Currents glyphed.

EDIT* And sadly to say, Thrash was still in the top 5 damage done on the DoT. Did about the same as Mangle and for the longest time, was fighting it for 4th place... Kinda sad in many ways when you think about it  :Mad:

----------


## missylilo

Hi Firepong, I love your druid rotation, and use it a lot, but do you have one for a mistwalker monk?
many thanks

----------


## monopoly8

this is a feral druid thread

----------


## missylilo

> this is a feral druid thread


actually the thread states [PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Thats the beautifully ironic thing about a heap of mastery  :Smile: 

@missy check the community profiles list that kuukuu keeps up to date, there were some monk profiles in there :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> actually the thread states [PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?


And sadly, I have not made a WW profile nor will I make one since I have yet to level a monk past level 1

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## missylilo

> And sadly, I have not made a WW profile nor will I make one since I have yet to level a monk past level 1
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Ok thanks Firepong

----------


## piratepetey

Hey Firepong. Looks like your changes to Thrash haven't taken target range into account. Seems to keep casting Thrash on single target when the enemy isn't close enough to be hit. Any chance of a fix?

----------


## firepong

On my next update to the profile (and might be the last depending on what happens between now and when I leave), I will be setting macros to client-side only, meaning they will not sync with Blizzard, for security reasons. Then, I will be setting up some cool little thing's within my frame that will let you guys use different keybinds for turning things on and off on my rotation. It will not have much setup, but it will probably be a pretty big thing (Think what was in a couple of the Nova profiles, but changed over to my feral profile).

Expect this update in a few days to the end of the week, depending on how much time I actually have to devote to working on it. But it will definitely be released before I ship out at the beginning of June.

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

I liked your profile but since the past two or three patches ago it has went downhill drastically in terms of DPS. As someone said, it uses Thrash when it's out of range. I'm not so sure Thrash should even be kept up, it's probably more of an ability to use when nothing else is needed and/or on Clearcasting procs.
The use of Rip is a bit strange too. It seems to be renewing it both when there's plenty of time left on the current stack and when the current stack is heavily buffed (ie doing lots more damage per tick). I tried fiddling with the Rip settings and unchecking experimental Rip, but I couldn't figure out what it does.

Anyway I'm sure you'll get it back on track when you get round to updating it.

----------


## geroth22

Can anyone link me to an actual download link to the profile? I tried to update from the svn, but it doesn't work. Maybe it's down. Just a zip on mediafire, to the profile? I can't find the files anywhere.

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah I sent pong a pm earlier about the link. Hopefully it's only temporary.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Here's a new link to my profiles, the files are my latest upload, but since Phear's Druid profile is out performing mine, I was going to take it down. Just right click the links in that blog post and click Copy Link Location or whatever it shows in your browser and paste them in my rotation.

Or you can just download the 3 files (Right Click and Save As). Will be just as quick.

EDIT* Forgot to add the link to my blog xD - http://firepong.kicks-ass.org/?p=1

----------


## PointyHat

Thanks for your work, used this profile for a long time.

----------


## DarkMassacre

The new link you just gave isnt working either : (

----------


## shuklu

> Here's a new link to my profiles, the files are my latest upload, but since Phear's Druid profile is out performing mine, I was going to take it down. Just right click the links in that blog post and click Copy Link Location or whatever it shows in your browser and paste them in my rotation.
> 
> Or you can just download the 3 files (Right Click and Save As). Will be just as quick.
> 
> EDIT* Forgot to add the link to my blog xD - [PQRotation] Druid Profile « Firepong ? PQRotation Profiles


Who is Phear, and where do I find this profile? Always used your profile and always been happy with it. But now you got me interested in this profile  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Who is Phear, and where do I find this profile? Always used your profile and always been happy with it. But now you got me interested in this profile


Here's his post, only a few threads above mine

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2647893

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> The new link you just gave isnt working either : (


The link is working fine for me. Click the link to go to my site and then right click the links and click save as. I tried them on 3 separate internet connections (Comcast, Ritter and ATT) and I was able to connect fine and download the 3 files.

Like I said above though, Phears is performing better than mine right now because I haven't been working on it for a while, so you might want to just grab that one for now. I just posted the link up because someone wanted it


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 11452939

"The site is available in the network, but does not respond to the connection attempt." impossible download profiles for these links.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> "The site is available in the network, but does not respond to the connection attempt." impossible download profiles for these links.


Yeah if you havent noticed, Firepong has discontinued his work on the profile for now. I suggest you take a look at Cuteone's profiles if you're after a feralprofile.

----------


## darkhon

He's coming back! Legend...

----------

